# Lace Party with jscaplen May 24 - Still Resurrecting Neglected Projects



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.
======
Weve had a little hiccough in our schedule so we might as well carry on with our theme of clearing up those projects that have been languishing on our needles before Toni launches Morning Dove next week. Although I made lots of progress on my main abandoned project in the last few weeks, it still hasnt achieved FO status. Unfortunately, it has lots of company in its status as a UFO and actually got neglected again when more pressing issues needed attention.

So maybe we could start off again with people sharing what they would really like to get completed this week.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My Montego is so near the end but has gotten stranded again because of deadlines on other projects. Before I return to Newfoundland, I have 2 shawls that have to be completed (i.e. this week) : a test knit which still has about 14 rows plus a time consuming BO & the i-cord BO on Affinity.

Also close to completion are Foolish Hearts (6 rows plus BO) and Latis (working on the decrease section but not touched for over a week.) In my own defense, I can claim that I havent cast on anything new in ages & I really want to! (Okay - the real reason is probably that I have run out of cables.)

I have high hopes of clearing off at least 3 cables this week  & I have 2 projects waiting to be CO as soon as they are free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Jane for starting us over- Personally I won't be at FO status for some considerable time- the UFO that I have 'frogged', is now in balls, waiting for the library book to arrive with the pattern Bronwen has asked me to knit for her- I will be lucky if it is in before this week is over. The yarn is just a bundle in a box, but it is a pretty colour.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Jane for continuing this Lace Party. &#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> (Okay - the real reason is probably that I have run out of cables.)


I love your humor, Jane! I hope you get those three done. 

Thank you for starting us over. I appreciate your flexibility. :thumbup:

Julie, that yarn is a very pretty color and has a nice sheen to it. What kind of fiber is it?

Good Morning, Ros! 

My goal for this week is to finish planting flowers, spend a day with my mom, finish one of the projects for in the Fall (you will need about 200 yards fingering weight yarn, Ros, and a few beads to go with it.  ), and be ready for Morning Dove and Shepherd's Harvest Sheep and Fiber Festival Tour for you next week. It would be nice to do so more knitting in there somewhere also. 

Have a blessed day!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the new start (continuation )Jane. Sounds like you will get most of those done and be able to get those cables right back to new projects!

Toni, I am right with you in the planting area! Looking forward to the Morning Dove too!

Julie, what ufo were those pretty balls of yarn from? What will you be knitting for Bronwen with it? It really is a pretty color and shiny too

I will really try to finish that summer top I started - maybe this week! Problem is, I am running out of the yarn in the color I started with. May have to get creative and use a second color for a stripe. I have also restarted the Madryn with lace weight yarn this time. Will see how far I can get with it this time!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... The yarn is just a bundle in a box, but it is a pretty colour.


It is pretty - I see a mauvy-pink - not sure if that is accurate. What is the fibre content?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Jane,
My goal this week is to finish the pi shawl I am knitting so I can start Morning Dove with a clearish conscience and carry on drafting Madryn to let it lose on the knitting world.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I appreciate your flexibility...


Yes - well - I used to be able to wrap my legs around my neck but those days are gone - different kind of flexibility, though.


> Julie, that yarn is a very pretty color and has a nice sheen to it. What kind of fiber is it?


I hadn't seen this when I posted my question - obviously our minds run in the same circuits.


> My goal for this week is ...!


Thanks for sharing your plans. I hope that you have a good visit with your mother. Makes me miss mine, now.
Looking forward to your new workshop but I need to finish my scarf first.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I love your humor, Jane! I hope you get those three done.
> 
> Thank you for starting us over. I appreciate your flexibility. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Good morning Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for sharing your plans. I hope that you have a good visit with your mother. Makes me miss mine, now.
> Looking forward to your new workshop but I need to finish my scarf first.


I hope you have a great visit with your Mum Toni, I miss mine too. 💞💞💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I love your humor, Jane! I hope you get those three done.
> 
> Thank you for starting us over. I appreciate your flexibility. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I have no ball bands- but my guess is it is a bamboo/cotton mix because of her wool allergy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I love your humor, Jane! I hope you get those three done.
> 
> Thank you for starting us over. I appreciate your flexibility. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Toni, now if I can just remember what fingering yarn is. I'm sure I have a page bookmarked somewhere.😉😀💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the new start (continuation )Jane. Sounds like you will get most of those done and be able to get those cables right back to new projects!
> 
> Toni, I am right with you in the planting area! Looking forward to the Morning Dove too!
> 
> ...


Did not think to photograph it before I had it on the yarn swift- it was knitted up in my favourite oblique openwork stitch- but turned out just too enormous. The design she has requested is in Finish-free knits by Kristen Tendyke, called Light Bolero. Mean't to check if it was on Ravelry but forgot. There is indeed a nice sheen to the yarn. You have to be careful not to split the strands it is very loosely spun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is pretty - I see a mauvy-pink - not sure if that is accurate. What is the fibre content?


More of what I would call a dusky pink, to the eye. Fluorescent does alter colour. I am pretty sure it is a bamboo/cotton mix.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I am here...found the new thread. I am now "happy" with my Diadem project. I have chosen the "Money" stitch motif. It is an Estonian design {now are you surprised at that???  }

It is simple with no nupps so it suits this single-stranded, slippery yarn very well. Will post pictures soon, I hope.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely yarn, Julie.  It will make a nice bolero. 

I too enjoy your sense of humor, Jane. I do hope you get you cables free for some new cast ons this week. 

My goal will be to continue with my UFO's and get them all a bit farther along. I think that I can get photos of them posted later today. They are along far enough that you can see what they are.  I am loving knitting the Old Flame with the cashmere. 

Ooo, DFY, I am interested in what you decided to do with your Diadem. My project with that yarn is definitely a UFO-probably one I am going to frog for a simpler pattern also. . .someday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--thank you for continuing the UFO LP. It has been such a great discussion and so practical--everyone getting things finished. And your info on France and its culture has been lots of fun and so informative.

I was supposed to take these 2 weeks but will have to take my turn later on. My life has been too complicated and stressful to get my act together here. Appreciate everyone's understanding.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni/Caryn--hope you have a good planting week. Promising to get pretty warm around here.

Toni--your week sounds very nice. Hopefully the steers will behave themselves and cooperate with you. Am looking forward to your pics of the fiber festival.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

U


eshlemania said:


> Lovely yarn, Julie.  It will make a nice bolero.
> 
> I too enjoy your sense of humor, Jane. I do hope you get you cables free for some new cast ons this week.
> 
> ...


Here is the beginning I made a colored chart if anyone is interested. The chart is just repeated one time across...I will keep going until I am out of yarn. No edging or borders for this one.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> I love your humor, Jane! I hope you get those three done.
> 
> Thank you for starting us over. I appreciate your flexibility. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I second Toni's comments.

How nice to spend time with your mother, Toni. I miss spending time with mine. I also miss our phone calls. One of my co-workers complains when she 'has' to spend time with her mother - I get a pang in my heart when I hear that.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> U
> 
> Here is the beginning I made a colored chart if anyone is interested. The chart is just repeated one time across...I will keep going until I am out of yarn. No edging or borders for this one.


How nice, DFL!! That will look lovely.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Jane for starting us over- Personally I won't be at FO status for some considerable time- the UFO that I have 'frogged', is now in balls, waiting for the library book to arrive with the pattern Bronwen has asked me to knit for her- I will be lucky if it is in before this week is over. The yarn is just a bundle in a box, but it is a pretty colour.


Can't wait to see this project, Julie the shrug you made for yourself turned out so lovely. This yarn looks like it will make a beautiful one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Jane I'm still following along I don't have any lace patterns on the needles as I busy finishing a baby set . The easiest baby top I've knitted almost knits itself it's that easy and a pair of shorts to go with it . I've knit 2 of the tops already now and I intend to knit a third one but girly with some frilly pants . I'm going to start a doily just debating which pattern to use so all this plus the baby blanket I'm still knitting at a snail pace should keep me busy for a while 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> More of what I would call a dusky pink, to the eye. Fluorescent does alter colour. I am pretty sure it is a bamboo/cotton mix.


It is lovely yarn Julie and a pretty colour
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> U
> 
> Here is the beginning I made a colored chart if anyone is interested. The chart is just repeated one time across...I will keep going until I am out of yarn. No edging or borders for this one.


That's very pretty I really like the pattern 
Sonja


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for a new page on your topic, Jane. My afghan is at the head of the queue!!!!! Our travel through France has been very nice indeed. Our LPs do feel like we are all together sharing our love of knitting/crocheting with glimpses into our very diverse lives. It is super (necessary) to have a host but thanks to all who join in also.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Jane, for the new page topic. I'm going to try to get the socks I'm knitting for my DS finished this week (mostly just to get them off the needles). They are cuff down socks, two at a time on 2 circulars. I've finished up the heel and am now working on the foot, so moving along. Should have no problem finishing them up. Will be going to visit my sister and mom later in the week, so that could cause a delay, but I don't think so. Will also work on my Spring Fling when the next clue comes in. Have my morning dove cast on, so ready for that one!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I know I have not mentioned many of your very lovely FOs shown here but when you are 15 or 20 pages behind every time you just can't address them all. I commend you all on your work and I thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That yarn does look lovely Julie. 

Have a nice visit Toni. I try to spend time often with my mother, we do have a good relationship.

Nice pattern DFL. Looking forward to seeing the final project.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL that is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, the charts are for my first design but in a more readable form ie right :roll: They also have written instructions. It is taking me ages!! The pi shawl is my own design but very straight forward.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> U
> 
> Here is the beginning I made a colored chart if anyone is interested. The chart is just repeated one time across...I will keep going until I am out of yarn. No edging or borders for this one.


Very nice. Like the simple repetition. What is your yarn? Thanx for sharing


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ravish by Michelle Meyer 
FREE until end of day Monday May 25

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ravish-3


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Twin Candelabras by Pam Jemelian 
Free for the first 24 hoursuntil 3:00 p.m. U.S. Pacific Time on Sunday May 24th
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twin-candelabras


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Bosc Pear by Tetiana Otruta 
request from designer: please add it to your favorites or your queue if you are downloading
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bosc-pear

Desert Poppy by Kalurah Hudson 
http://whiletheyplaydesigns.com/2015/05/22/desert-poppy/

Perianth by Celia Jones 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/perianth-2

Mesh Kimono Jacket by Jutta Maria Guerth 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mesh-kimono-jacket

Little Red Riding Capelet by Elaine Phillips
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/cgi-bin/cart/store.cgi?action=link&sku=1379&printable=printable

Rose Garden Lace Scarf
I love the colour way.
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/cgi-bin/cart/store.cgi?action=link&sku=1351&printable=printable


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--Just to share some perspective, It took me a month to knit the Toddler Miter Sq Sweater due to note taking and revamping. Then another month to write up the pattern with several rewritings of various parts. For a "small" project it was quite complicated to write up. I am hoping the adult version of the sweater will be easier now that I did it in a small version. We will have to see.

So good luck in the writing and interested to see your latest design. I think having use of the computer may make it easier than doing it without that tool.

I wish there was a visual tutorial on using these knitting fonts and how to get them into a spread sheet for actual use.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a request/question: Has anyone used that pom pom yarn? I have read that it can be difficult to work with. Also any pattern suggestions for this yarn? It is light purple and am thinking something for a child or teenager. Not opposed to blending it with a smooth yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Some very pretty patterns. Thank you, Jane.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya thank you for the perspective. That does help.It is not easy is it?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL that is very pretty!!! you know us we love charts!! and adding to our library's.. which should be what I finish up this week.. 'Organizing my pattern stash'  

Thanks for the patterns Jane.. I love the Perianth and think it would be great in a variegated yarn 

Tanya I have heard that you just knit between the pom poms and make sure that when you come to one it is on the same side as all the others.. I do think this yarn is much easier used with crochet but you seem very comfortable with your needles so you shouldn't have any problems.. as with anything you will want to practice  I did 2 scarfs with some yarn that had about a dozen poms in it and I knitted one and crocheted the other one.. both turned out nice


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So maybe we could start off again with people sharing what they would really like to get completed this week.


It will be a few days before I can get back to projects - sprained my wrist yesterday (don't ask!) - but want to work on a sweater that has been on the needles several years, a shawl, and a few other UFOs that have been hanging around entirely too long. Also, I really need to organize my patterns that are spread over several acres - or so it seems - and are in no discernible order. Organization - novel concept!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni I have done those runs before.. they are not fun and makes me wonder why cows can tell the difference between night and day.. day obviously being the better time to escape  but the pick the middle of the night.. and those fences don't always seem to be in the right place.. 

Our camping trip was a bust!!! at dinner everyone was very quiet.. I had been having a very nice time up until then.. but as soon as I was done eating after trying to engage several conversations and go 1 or 2 word answers I made my way back to camp.. my dogs were getting restless and I felt it was nicer by myself than in a group of people I really didn't know.. Hubby came to our camp after playing a few games.. I knitted by the campfire getting more and more upset.. I just wanted to put the dogs in the truck and leave but hubby said no we would stay.. NOT at 12:30 am I put the dogs and hubby in the truck and left!!! they were still partying at the top of their lungs! and I had no sleep and hubby didn't say a word.. we just came home.. LOL I know we will not be camping with them again... hubby got up early and packed up camp.. it was just 15 mins out of town.. so not far.. I was so glad to be in my own bed and have fresh coffee when I got up this morning 

My plans this week is to make a set amount of fish to make in a week.. so I know work towards a deadline. If I have a goal it won't become a WIP LOL I hope my yarn shows up on Tuesday!! with so many pretty patterns floating around it is hard to stay focused!! 

I have 2 days where I go in at 1pm so I think I will get some tomatoes and a few other things planted.. I really need to get them going or I won't have any harvest at all.. I would love those Topsy Turvy planters for the tomatoes.. but they are not for sale around here.. 

Have a great and safe Memorial Day weekend everyone..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya thank you for the perspective. That does help.It is not easy is it?


It really is a job to do patterns. I work out a lot of patterns on the needles which takes a bit back and forth (pardon the pun) action. However, paying attention and writing it down so it makes sense and then doing it so others can read/follow it is a whole other project in itself. Glad I could help.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> It will be a few days before I can get back to projects - sprained my wrist yesterday (don't ask!) - but want to work on a sweater that has been on the needles several years, a shawl, and a few other UFOs that have been hanging around entirely too long. Also, I really need to organize my patterns that are spread over several acres - or so it seems - and are in no discernible order. Organization - novel concept!


Don't rush that wrist Elizabeth.. those will be there when your ready..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> DFL that is very pretty!!! you know us we love charts!! and adding to our library's.. which should be what I finish up this week.. 'Organizing my pattern stash'
> 
> Thanks for the patterns Jane.. I love the Perianth and think it would be great in a variegated yarn
> 
> Tanya I have heard that you just knit between the pom poms and make sure that when you come to one it is on the same side as all the others.. I do think this yarn is much easier used with crochet but you seem very comfortable with your needles so you shouldn't have any problems.. as with anything you will want to practice  I did 2 scarfs with some yarn that had about a dozen poms in it and I knitted one and crocheted the other one.. both turned out nice


Good to know Ronie. Doesn't sound that hard to work with that yarn--just some getting used to time needed. Will have to play with it and see what inspiration comes. Have 2 skeins of it, so plenty for a young person project or 2.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--finally got thru the patterns you sent this a.m. Some very nice ones. Like that Red Capelet and the Candelabras scarf in particular.  All are saved.

Elizabeth--bummer about your wrist. A couple of simple things to try: Pick some plantain from the lawn and make a huge tea bath with the leaves. Crush them first and pour boiled water over them and leave sit covered about 10-20 minutes. Soak your wrist in it for about 15". You can also try to rub in some Arnica lotion/gel/cream--whatever the local health food store has in stock. Wrapping also may help. it really is a pain!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Don't rush that wrist Elizabeth.. those will be there when your ready..


Yes, it is unfortunate that I do not have House Elves to finish my UFOs, so they will still be there a few days - or weeks! - hence. :-D


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--bummer about your wrist. A couple of simple things to try: Pick some plantain from the lawn and make a huge tea bath with the leaves. Crush them first and pour boiled water over them and leave sit covered about 10-20 minutes. Soak your wrist in it for about 15". You can also try to rub in some Arnica lotion/gel/cream--whatever the local health food store has in stock. Wrapping also may help. it really is a pain!


Thanks! All that already done. I go to an ND, not an MD. She thinks it should be good to go in a few days since it is a minor sprain as long as I don't overdo before then.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all, Just put together a little pattern for the Money Pattern....not as if you need another project, but you know I need company. This one works for Diadem from KnitPicks!!!

Hope you like it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well someone won the Argyle Sheep contest, a Linda Jones--not one of us, boo hoo.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks! All that already done. I go to an ND, not an MD. She thinks it should be good to go in a few days since it is a minor sprain as long as I don't overdo before then.


Oh, good. Glad to know you work holistically. it is my primary focus. Out of curiosity, what did she recommend you use/do for the wrist?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi all, Just put together a little pattern for the Money Pattern....not as if you need another project, but you know I need company. This one works for Diadem from KnitPicks!!!
> 
> Hope you like it.


thanx DFL. need to say your color markings suggest it would also make a neat strand knitted project.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks DFL!! printed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I have a request/question: Has anyone used that pom pom yarn? I have read that it can be difficult to work with. Also any pattern suggestions for this yarn? It is light purple and am thinking something for a child or teenager. Not opposed to blending it with a smooth yarn.


I have some of that yarn . I haven't used it yet but I was told by another kper that it goes easier if you cast on with a similar coloured yarn just to get it going 
Sonja


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, DFL. It is printed out and stuffing into the knitting bag holding the UFO made with the diadem. 

Ronie, thanks for the bridge pictures on the other thread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely yarn, Julie.  It will make a nice bolero.
> 
> I too enjoy your sense of humor, Jane. I do hope you get you cables free for some new cast ons this week.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev! Good luck at working on the UFO's!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Can't wait to see this project, Julie the shrug you made for yourself turned out so lovely. This yarn looks like it will make a beautiful one.


Thank you, Jan! I just have to wait for the library book to turn up- can't make head nor tail of what I have on photocopy! ie., can't work out where she begins and ends!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is lovely yarn Julie and a pretty colour
> Sonja


I like it, and it matches a skirt Bronwen has, rather well. Thanks, Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That yarn does look lovely Julie.
> 
> Have a nice visit Toni. I try to spend time often with my mother, we do have a good relationship.
> 
> Nice pattern DFL. Looking forward to seeing the final project.


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL thank you. I do appreciate the chart!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... I need about 4 weeks of gift projects just to start!


Sounds like a good theme for a Lace Party!
;-)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi all, Just put together a little pattern for the Money Pattern....not as if you need another project, but you know I need company. This one works for Diadem from KnitPicks!!!
> 
> Hope you like it.


That looks really fun! Thanks!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Oh, good. Glad to know you work holistically. it is my primary focus. Out of curiosity, what did she recommend you use/do for the wrist?


Arnica and I am in a wrist splint to keep the swelling down. Also, little movement for a few days - just enough so it doesn't get stiff - before going without the splint. Will see her again on Tuesday for a check up and acupuncture to adjust everything.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jangmb said:


> I know I have not mentioned many of your very lovely FOs shown here but when you are 15 or 20 pages behind every time you just can't address them all. I commend you all on your work and I thank you for sharing!!!!


Jan, I know what you mean. Sometimes I cannot keep up reading and hesitate commenting for fear I will not find where I was reading. Seems every time I open lp there is several more pages.

Some of you are talking about plants. I just discovered blooms on tomato, bell pepper and a plant I am not sure about that came up with a bell pepper. Looking forward to tomatoes for 4th July.

Since I gave in and started some new projects I hope to finish Strawberry Fields this week, maybe a couple more summer necklaces, and depending on weather a stocking cap for Cookson Hills Christmas package. Guess I had better keep a bucket of cool water close to cool off needles and hooks. :lol:  :shock:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Problem is, I am running out of the yarn in the color I started with. May have to get creative ...


I hope that you come up with a good work-around.


> I have also restarted the Madryn with lace weight yarn this time. ...


I have lovely yarn picked out - will be so nice with those leaves - might be heavy fingering weight - but I just haven't had time to get at it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I was supposed to take these 2 weeks but will have to take my turn later on. My life has been too complicated and stressful to get my act together here...


Stuff happens. Don't worry.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...The chart is just repeated one time across...I will keep going until I am out of yarn. No edging or borders for this one.


Looks great - lovely colourway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ..One of my co-workers complains when she 'has' to spend time with her mother - I get a pang in my heart when I hear that.


You don't know what you've got 'til it's gone...
Sending another song through people's heads but not really intending to make light of the situation.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...I'm still following along I don't have any lace patterns on the needles...


You don't have to be knitting lace to join our party!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... I'm going to try to get the socks I'm knitting for my DS finished this week... Will also work on my Spring Fling ... Have my morning dove cast on...


Seems like you have a good plan there, Pam!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...when you are 15 or 20 pages behind every time you just can't address them all....


No pressure - just let us know that you are with us!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...sprained my wrist yesterday (don't ask!) ...


I won't - but what were you at doing something to sprain your wrist when you were supposed to be resting your knee & catching up on knitting?! Uhmm - I think that I did ask.


> Organization - novel concept!


Yes - can you explain it to me, please?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I would love those Topsy Turvy planters for the tomatoes.. but they are not for sale around here..
> 
> Have a great and safe Memorial Day weekend everyone..


Roni, I don't see them around. I didn't have any luck with them and they deteriorated so couldn't be used the next year. There is another upside down planter but the water just runs through it and doesn't moisten the soil.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Our camping trip was a bust!!!


Too bad. :-(


> My plans this week is to make a set amount of fish to make in a week...


For a second there I thought that you were planning the week's meals.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Yes, it is unfortunate that I do not have House Elves to finish my UFOs...


I don't want them elves touching my UFOs!!
I would certainly like them to get their little hands busy with the mop & broom & dish detergent, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Just put together a little pattern for the Money Pattern....


How thoughtful of you!! Thank you very much.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - can you explain it to me, please?


Wrist: I did my famous, "Well, just doing a bit of furniture moving won't be too stressful," thing. Yes, doc yelled at me since she had already told me not to do that. Then she laughed and said she should have known I would try to do 'just one more thing.' Should have stuck with the knitting!

I'm still trying to find that organization thing on YouTube. Will let you know if I find anything. I think it may be a Medieval concept.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I would certainly like them to get their little hands busy with the mop & broom & dish detergent, though.


Unfortunately, mine don't do mopping or dishes, either. So difficult to find good House Elves these days!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I don't want them elves touching my UFOs!!
> I would certainly like them to get their little hands busy with the mop & broom & dish detergent, though.


That would work for me!
Maybe these elves could organize.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Guess I had better keep a bucket of cool water close to cool off needles and hooks. :lol:  :shock:


I find glass of red wine helps enormously - much better than water.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...I'm still trying to find that organization thing on YouTube. ..I think it may be a Medieval concept.


Foreign at least.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I find glass of red wine helps enormously - much better than water.


But it wouldn't put out the sparks or cool the down the needles. Not wanting to start a fire, except in the grill.♨😉


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, sorry your camping was a bust. It is a difficult thing going camping with people you don't know well. Sometimes even with people you do know well.

Red wine and house elves. Wonder what happens when you mix them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I don't want them elves touching my UFOs!!
> I would certainly like them to get their little hands busy with the mop & broom & dish detergent, though.


My teenage son who still lives at home has a house elf He picks up and keeps his room reasonably tidy but once in a while the house elf visits . When he comes home he always smiles and says " I see the elves have visited again 😄
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have enjoyed this conversation :XD: :XD: I do need some house elves! Organization? Never heard of it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have some of that yarn . I haven't used it yet but I was told by another kper that it goes easier if you cast on with a similar coloured yarn just to get it going
> Sonja


Good to know Sonja


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Arnica and I am in a wrist splint to keep the swelling down. Also, little movement for a few days - just enough so it doesn't get stiff - before going without the splint. Will see her again on Tuesday for a check up and acupuncture to adjust everything.


good to know. i typically begin with arnica and then see if another rx is indicated. a splint is definitely helpful. good you have someone locally to work with. hope you heal quickly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You don't know what you've got 'til it's gone...
> Sending another song through people's heads but not really intending to make light of the situation.


I tell that to my kids but they don't listen. I fear they will learn the hard way.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Unfortunately, mine don't do mopping or dishes, either. So difficult to find good House Elves these days!


Mine only hide things like my puzzle ball knit in February that turned up yesterday. Still pleading with them to return my car keys. Was just quoted a ridiculous price for a new ignition key--the whole steering column needs to be removed! Whoever designed such a system should be shot. So hopefully the poltergeists will be kind to me now that they know how much damage they are causing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You don't know what you've got 'til it's gone...
> Sending another song through people's heads but not really intending to make light of the situation.


"Take paradise and put in a parking lot!" Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, sorry your camping was a bust. It is a difficult thing going camping with people you don't know well. Sometimes even with people you do know well.
> 
> Red wine and house elves. Wonder what happens when you mix them.


Thanks!! I guess we are just getting to old to party all night..LOL I told hubby I just don't want to go camping anymore.. I am sure that will change..

We are having typical 'Holiday' weather. Cool and windy. I am wanting to bbq once the wind dies down and the sun is shining in the back yard  I have a great wind break, well it breaks the wind unless it is coming straight off the ocean.. LOL we have a large pod of whales in our harbor/jetty area.. so much fun to watch.. if I can get photo's I'll share


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Yes, I'm replying to over 10 pages of topic. Which means I'll have to copy the page this last entry ends up on...so I can find this coming Sunday's new topic link.





tamarque said:


> I hope you realized I was joking about the coconut 'dust' as opposed to using sugar or cocoa.
> 
> Those pics of the LDS central rooms are so luxurious. Many people see the LDS as a small sect, but it clearly is a very well endowed one.
> 
> I wish there was a visual tutorial on using these knitting fonts and how to get them into a spread sheet for actual use.


I'm rather fond of dark chocolate and coconut. Better than the mint filling underneath that chocolate shell. Freshly applied is a thought that makes me drool!

I was responding to that mirror effect...and I do like the reflections. When I'm there --> how many can I count? The camera cannot capture all of the images...and it is beyond count for the human mind. One of the reasons I like photography.

I found it easier to paste each character onto my MS Word, switch to Times New Roman for the comma and space, and back to the next needed character for my chart I posted of that pattern given a month or more back. It was fun getting the outline for each knitting symbol so that all y'all could read it.

I have two (three actually...one pot has two) types of tomatoes, Eggplant, spicy globe basil, seed tape for carrots (Nantes, scarlet), Green and Purple Bell peppers, and seed for Sage. I don't think the Russian Sage at the place I got all of this is what I wanted for cooking...it's still at the Lowe's Hardware....waiting for some unsuspecting person to try purchasing it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks!! I guess we are just getting to old to party all night..LOL I told hubby I just don't want to go camping anymore.. I am sure that will change..
> 
> We are having typical 'Holiday' weather. Cool and windy. I am wanting to bbq once the wind dies down and the sun is shining in the back yard  I have a great wind break, well it breaks the wind unless it is coming straight off the ocean.. LOL we have a large pod of whales in our harbor/jetty area.. so much fun to watch.. if I can get photo's I'll share


Depends on what the "menu" is for the camping/party food/drink. I don't mind using vinegar/wine to help keep the eggs or potatoes from going up the wrong pipe. If you use it to cook with and not drink...there isn't a problem. I found out that deli-style mustard and cheese are not a combination to enjoy for 2 hours straight. Think wasabi/horseradish for the burning effect and let's leave it there. My fun and all y'all don't need to read about extensive detail.

I don't mind lots of laughing...but not when I am trying to sleep. Plus those evergreens would not help my nose. Sigh...I'm not going to be camping outside of a camper anymore.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I would love to see the whales if you can manage it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--super dark chocolate and coconut--i could join in that treat. 

I remember you writing about the globe basil and actually did find some mail order seeds for it, but have not tried it yet. My garden is big enough for full size basel plants.

Really wish I could use your computer info on the knit fonts. It just goes over my head. I think I will go online to you tube and see if anyone has posted a how-to video with them.

Ronie--so sorry your camping trip was a bust. But it seems that most of your outings have been good fun and worked well for you. Would love to see the pics of the whale pod in your harbor area. This is one of the fun things about living on that coast line.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I would love to see the whales if you can manage it.


Me too


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, to all of you who have shared new patterns.
I know that I already have more than I will be able to finish in several lifetimes.
However, I can't resist adding to my collection!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The design she has requested is in Finish-free knits by Kristen Tendyke, called Light Bolero. Mean't to check if it was on Ravelry but forgot..


The pattern is on Ravelry, Julie. I just took a peek. It is very pretty and will look so pretty in that yarn! Love the sleeves on it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

brain56 said:


> Thanks, to all of you who have shared new patterns.
> I know that I already have more than I will be able to finish in several lifetimes.
> However, I can't resist adding to my collection!


I think that seems to be true of all of us here


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> "Take paradise and put in a parking lot!" Sorry couldn't help myself


Oops- it's "Paved"paradise. I started singing it and it just didn't sound right in my head  drove me a little batty til I finally got it :roll:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am here...found the new thread. I am now "happy" with my Diadem project. I have chosen the "Money" stitch motif. It is an Estonian design {now are you surprised at that???  }
> 
> It is simple with no nupps so it suits this single-stranded, slippery yarn very well. Will post pictures soon, I hope.


So pretty DfL! Great choice. And thank you for your wonderful chart. It is downloaded and saved!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni/Caryn--hope you have a good planting week. Promising to get pretty warm around.


Thanks Tanya. I got the corn seeds in today! Now I just have to wait and watch for sprouts!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks for the info Toni, now if I can just remember what fingering yarn is. I'm sure I have a page bookmarked somewhere.😉😀💞


Have you figured out what fingering is? Our lace weight is two strands and fingering is the next step heavier. I am pretty sure it is the same as sock yarn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, thanks for all the lovely patterns! I especially liked the rose garden lace one! 

Oh Elizabeth, hope your wrist sprain and your knee heel quickly. Please listen to your doctor!  

Ronie, that is too bad about the camping trip! It sure is not fun when you don't know the people and they didn't seem to want to make new friends. 
I also thought you were planning fish for dinner for the next week :lol: Hope you get your bbq in tonight.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> More of what I would call a dusky pink, to the eye. Fluorescent does alter colour. I am pretty sure it is a bamboo/cotton mix.


It is a pretty pink. It looks like a bamboo/cotton mix from here. I have some with a similar look. It is very soft.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--had the same reaction to the song but was too lazy to look it up. You got it right

Ros/Toni--fingering wt is usually sock weight and is a bit heavyr than lace wt and lighter than sport wt.

It Was a good day for gardening early and late. Got a bit more than an hour in mid-afternoon till dehydrating. Decided to go out and try to transplant the cilantro which is coming up all over the place along with the chinese mustard greens. My garden begins as a wilderness every year and this year am so late due to weather, life and knee. Yuk. But it will get there and despite complaining there will be a lot of food.

Just finished the body of the sweater--in the rough but so untrusting of its fit. Should have taken my friend's sweater with me to ensure measurements that will work. Will send a pic shortly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I second Toni's comments.
> 
> How nice to spend time with your mother, Toni. I miss spending time with mine. I also miss our phone calls. One of my co-workers complains when she 'has' to spend time with her mother - I get a pang in my heart when I hear that.


I hear you, Jan. We are only 30 minutes away, but get going with our lives and just don't see each other without making a point of it. We love to scrapbook, but don't do that either (Hmmm, I wonder why?  ). So that is often how we spend our day. Scrapping and visiting and enjoying the beautiful view of the bay outside her window. There is always something going on with the geese or herons or ducks, etc. It is pretty fun. 

Moms are pretty special, aren't they. Thank you, all, for your kind words.

Yes, I hope the steers decide to stay on their own side of the gate also. 

Melanie, how are those socks coming? 

DFL, that is a beautiful stitch pattern and looks great with that yarn!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I checked out the pattern on Ravelry also. So pretty and delicate.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It really is a job to do patterns. I work out a lot of patterns on the needles which takes a bit back and forth (pardon the pun) action. However, paying attention and writing it down so it makes sense and then doing it so others can read/follow it is a whole other project in itself. Glad I could help.


I found it very helpful to print off the pages that downloaded with the Kauri Knits fonts. There is one that is a diagram of the keyboard and the symbols for each key.

It was, also, helpful to me to make the chart first. I really need the visual, then knit it, then write it up...that is what works for me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the patterns, Jane. The Rose Garden Scarf sure has an interesting construction. It is a very pretty scarf and I saved that one, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like it, and it matches a skirt Bronwen has, rather well. Thanks, Sonja.


That sounds like it will be a very striking outfit when completed. :thumbup:

DFL, I have your pattern saved. It is fun to see your charts again.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie, I am with Jane. I am sorry that your camping trip was a bust. It was nice that you were so close to home. Fresh coffee first thing in the morning is always so nice. 

When you started talking about your fish, I thought the same thing - food.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Glad you all like the pattern chart and thank YOU for all the compliments. I look forward to seeing more of all the work you all all doing. 

Gotta get back to my UFOs


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Foreign at least.


Excuse me, but I just have to ask, "foreign" to who? We are scattered all over several continents here.  Doesn't that make them foreign to everyone?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*More glimpses of France*
Melanie & Bev were talking about flea markets in France
They call them brocantes & they are everywhere. On a given Sunday (or other holiday), there are at least 4 within a 15 minute drive from my house & at least a dozen if I want to drive for 20-25 minutes - handy websites list them all. 
Our house was mostly equipped via brocantes. You can find pretty well everything: furniture, appliances, dishes, clothes, shoes, cheese, honey, candy, produce, plants, live animals, tools,  lots of junk, lots of good deals. Prices range from the ridiculous to the sublime: 100 for a broken moustache cup or 1 for a Limoges cake plate. 
My husband loves to haggle & ferrets out the strangest things.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ros, this is what I use to help me judge yarn weight. It is from a discussion in a KAL involving Dee O'Keefe's Nanciann but I think that it was copied from another Dee KAL.
_Given wool yarn (or even if is has some silk in it) I divide the yards of the skein by the weight in grams to get an idea of how thin the yarn is, (and this is approximate):

- What is called fingering weight here in the US usually comes in between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram.
- What is called heavy lace weight usually comes in at between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.
- Regular lace weight between 8.8 and 11.
- Extra Fine lace weight over 11._

Based on this I use 880y/100g as a bench mark for laceweight & 440y/100g for fingering. Fingering weight is wide ranging though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is from the same designer as Julie's bolero, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-crochet-kerchief I thought of you and your Christmas gift projects, Tricia. 

Elizabeth, I sure hope your wrist heals up quickly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the extra insight into France, Jane. How fun that you were able to find everything you needed for your house there. 

It is interesting to see the yardage differences between the weight of yarn. It totally makes sense, but I have thought too much about it before.

Finally, I'm all caught up.  I am going to go knit now. 

Have a wonderful evening!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi all, Just put together a little pattern for the Money Pattern....not as if you need another project, but you know I need company. This one works for Diadem from KnitPicks!!!
> 
> Hope you like it.


Thank you DFL. It looks like a lovely scarf pattern.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are the UFO's I am working on this week.

Thanks, Jane, for the info on flea markets. I bet they are soooo much fun.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thinking of you Roni, with the official start to the summer season this weekend. Your corner of the country sounds quite lovely. If we ever manage to head out your way, I will shop in your charming shop and take at least one river cruise&#128522;

Sorry to hear about your wrist and knee, Elizabeth. How annoying. Sending best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> The pattern is on Ravelry, Julie. I just took a peek. It is very pretty and will look so pretty in that yarn! Love the sleeves on it.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is a pretty pink. It looks like a bamboo/cotton mix from here. I have some with a similar look. It is very soft.


Yes it is a soft yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I checked out the pattern on Ravelry also. So pretty and delicate.


Ravelry is an excellent resource, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That sounds like it will be a very striking outfit when completed. :thumbup:
> 
> DFL, I have your pattern saved. It is fun to see your charts again.


It will depend on the blouse too


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I found it very helpful to print off the pages that downloaded with the Kauri Knits fonts. There is one that is a diagram of the keyboard and the symbols for each key.
> 
> It was, also, helpful to me to make the chart first. I really need the visual, then knit it, then write it up...that is what works for me.


Funny how different people are. I tend to knit and design as I go and then write. Not sure if this would work for me with lace which I have not really tried to design. I tend to have an image in my mind which I knit, but with lace, it work more like your process. Have to try it out.

Regarding the Kauri Fonts: so you are saying that each symbol is connected to a unique keyboard stroke. You then highlight a cell on the chart and click the keyboard stroke to apply the font? If that is true, then I should be able to make it work. No one ever mentioned the keyboard strokes for applying the fonts. People have talked about dragging the font and I could never find the font to drag and had no idea what they were saying. This gives me a direction to try. Hope I can make it work. Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the UFO's I am working on this week.
> 
> Thanks, Jane, for the info on flea markets. I bet they are soooo much fun.


Wow, that is a pile of projects to do. I am curious about your sock. What am I looking at with that white thing that the sock looks like it is coming out of?

I also want to thank you for the jar mat info. I tried a mat on the birch needle tonight and it actually seems to work. Need to try it on the slicker metal ones but am hopeful. What a relief.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am curious about your sock. What am I looking at with that white thing that the sock looks like it is coming out of?
> 
> I also want to thank you for the jar mat info. I tried a mat on the birch needle tonight and it actually seems to work. Need to try it on the slicker metal ones but am hopeful. What a relief.


So glad the jar mat seems to be helping.

My DIL made me a needle keeper. It's made from elastic and fabric cappers on the end. It holds the DPNs in place, so it is less likely to lose stitches. They work really well. Sorry the pictures are a bit fuzzy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wow, that is a pile of projects to do.


I agree, Bev! They are looking good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad the jar mat seems to be helping.
> 
> My DIL made me a needle keeper. It's made from elastic and fabric cappers on the end. It holds the DPNs in place, so it is less likely to lose stitches. They work really well. Sorry the pictures are a bit fuzzy.


Neat. The first picture did not show clearly what it was about. The second pics are plenty clear. That was a nice thing DH did for you--good idea for carrying a project in a protected way.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oops- it's "Paved"paradise. I started singing it and it just didn't sound right in my head  drove me a little batty til I finally got it :roll:


Ohhh your right!! its been awhile since I have heard it 

I will see if I can get off to work early enough to get the pictures.. maybe they will be there on Wednesday morning when I'll be up on the bridge bright and early  I am keeping my camera with me now.. I miss too many good pictures


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Funny how different people are. I tend to knit and design as I go and then write. Not sure if this would work for me with lace which I have not really tried to design. I tend to have an image in my mind which I knit, but with lace, it work more like your process. Have to try it out.
> 
> Regarding the Kauri Fonts: so you are saying that each symbol is connected to a unique keyboard stroke. You then highlight a cell on the chart and click the keyboard stroke to apply the font? If that is true, then I should be able to make it work. No one ever mentioned the keyboard strokes for applying the fonts. People have talked about dragging the font and I could never find the font to drag and had no idea what they were saying. This gives me a direction to try. Hope I can make it work. Thank you


When you were first talking about designing your mitered square toddler jacket, and that you were knitting and then writing, it blew me away. Totally opposite of what my brain functions like. 

It was very helpful when I found those extra downloads explaining how to locate the different symbols. I hope this works for you also. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> So glad the jar mat seems to be helping.
> 
> My DIL made me a needle keeper. It's made from elastic and fabric cappers on the end. It holds the DPNs in place, so it is less likely to lose stitches. They work really well. Sorry the pictures are a bit fuzzy.


What a great way to keep your needles and your project together!!! You have a very creative DIL.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL and I didn't even know what anyone was talking about!! I didn't think I mentioned cooking fish LOL it is the fish in my afghan!! I am shooting for 140 and I think I should make at least 10 a week.. I have lost count of how many I have now.. but it sure is a stash buster... and that is good!! 

Bev you have some very pretty WIP's!! your going to feel great getting them done.. I also noticed your DPN holder right away.. that is a great idea!! and very nice gift.. 

Tanya I think you will find your Kauri font in your word processor under all the fonts.. it would be worth it to take a look and see  I have not played with it for a long time..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> LOL and I didn't even know what anyone was talking about!! I didn't think I mentioned cooking fish LOL it is the fish in my afghan!! I am shooting for 140 and I think I should make at least 10 a week.. I have lost count of how many I have now.. but it sure is a stash buster... and that is good!!


You didn't mention cooking fish, but that is where we went with it. 

It sounds like you are making great progress! :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

One chart I have lists
#0 = fingering, 10 ct crochet thread lace
#1 = sock, fingering, baby super fine
#2 = sport, baby fine
#3 = dk, light worsted light
#4 = worsted, afghan, aran medium

Hope this helps.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> This is from the same designer as Julie's bolero, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-crochet-kerchief I thought of you and your Christmas gift projects, Tricia.
> 
> Elizabeth, I sure hope your wrist heals up quickly.


Toni, thanks. Interesting design. It will give me some variety.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the UFO's I am working on this week.
> 
> Thanks, Jane, for the info on flea markets. I bet they are soooo much fun.


Bev, very pretty projects. I was wondering about your shipwreck. I like your dpn holder. Clever idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad the jar mat seems to be helping.
> 
> My DIL made me a needle keeper. It's made from elastic and fabric cappers on the end. It holds the DPNs in place, so it is less likely to lose stitches. They work really well. Sorry the pictures are a bit fuzzy.


That is an excellent idea! I will be copying that one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you DFL. It looks like a lovely scarf pattern.


I too would like to say thank you for the lovely pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the UFO's I am working on this week.
> 
> Thanks, Jane, for the info on flea markets. I bet they are soooo much fun.


Wow what a lot of projects you have going , they are all lovely but I really like your shipwreck and what I great idea you have for keeping the stitches and needles together . I think I might copy that 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> I found it very helpful to print off the pages that downloaded with the Kauri Knits fonts. There is one that is a diagram of the keyboard and the symbols for each key.
> 
> It was, also, helpful to me to make the chart first. I really need the visual, then knit it, then write it up...that is what works for me.


Yes, that is what I did. I am having to re write the charts to make sure the flow is right between each one so I am really starting from scratch. I am using a modest programme of knitting chart writing which I have to learn and my computer keeps having the funnies. The computer geek did say it would happen. All this is a steep learning curve.
I will stop moaning now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I have just about have a handle on the different yarn weights. You written beautifully what I have taken ages to work out :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those look excellent UFOs. I haven't dug out Shipwreck to my shame.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a neat idea for a needle keeper.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to take a short stride back on my baby blanket/outfit attempt(s). Found a Grandma's basic on this machine and another that had a border that I think I can pin briefly as I make so much length so that I know it will go around. There are a lot of YO in the border...so I think that is what I'll use for a three needle BO connection.

On another computer I had a shawl pattern that went quite wide. I think that 47 inches for width needed for a baby blanket. Or do I keep it at 42 inches...and let the border make up the other measurement?



tamarque said:


> I remember you writing about the globe basil and actually did find some mail order seeds for it, but have not tried it yet. My garden is big enough for full size basel plants.
> 
> Really wish I could use your computer info on the knit fonts. It just goes over my head. I think I will go online to you tube and see if anyone has posted a how-to video with them.


I'm posting a PDF of the collected information. Thanks for giving me a topic to look up.

I will be giving up on Purple Bell Pepper. The plant is too delicate...and I did water in time because the Eggplant, Japanese is rallying. Green Bell is quite heathy. Only two cherry plants...no large ones. Ah well, at least I get non-greenhouse tomatoes.

I didn't think you could resist dark chocolate and coconut...who can?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the UFO's I am working on this week.


That should keep you busy!
All are looking great. How much do you have left on your Shipwreck?


> Thanks, Jane, for the info on flea markets. I bet they are soooo much fun.


They are. We usually plan 2 or 3 that are close to one another. Sometimes, they are really big so it takes hours to go through them. It is a great way to visit different towns - especially if they are a little further away.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I have just about have a handle on the different yarn weights. You written beautifully what I have taken ages to work out :roll:


I find this system very useful. The numbering system isn't the same on both sides of the pond & all yarns are not plied the same. On top of that, different companies label their yarns differently. For instance, I have a yarn that is labelled as sport weight but it is definitely lace weight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Another French tidbit...*
Of all things, counting on your fingers differs here from across the pond - not sure if it is different in the UK or not but it is the same in Germany. They start counting with the thumb - so that is for one. Three would be: thumb , index & middle finger, whereas we would use the three middle fingers & use the thumb to hold down the pinkie. Anyone who saw the movie _ The Inglorious Basterds_ would remember that the guy who was pretending to be a German soldier got caught out when he ordered three glasses using the American finger gesture.... that would be three fingers not one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

We count like the French, Jane. I hadnt realised there was a different way


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> We count like the French, Jane. I hadnt realised there was a different way


I was just using my fingers to count😄to check 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was just using my fingers to count😄to check


So did you start with your thumb?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I second Toni's comments.
> 
> How nice to spend time with your mother, Toni. I miss spending time with mine. I also miss our phone calls. One of my co-workers complains when she 'has' to spend time with her mother - I get a pang in my heart when I hear that.


Doesn't that hurt? I hope my daughter, who I think of as my best friend, never feels like that. I certainly never felt like that about my Mum, and yes I still miss her after 20 + years. Long may you continue to enjoy yours, Toni - and all of you who still have yours with you. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Have found you all again, although it will be difficult to keep up over the next week. Our daughter and the youngest gs (a 14 month old wrecking crew but also a sheer delight) have gone home leaving the elder lad with us til the weekend .
I have no neglected UFOs so will do what I can on Fiori Autunnali and some socks for the gs. I have managed to cast on for Morning Dove so I'm ready for the off with that. Forgive me if I don't comment too much this week but I will read everything - the chat is always interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, that is what I did. I am having to re write the charts to make sure the flow is right between each one so I am really starting from scratch. I am using a modest programme of knitting chart writing which I have to learn and my computer keeps having the funnies. The computer geek did say it would happen. All this is a steep learning curve.
> I will stop moaning now.


When you talk about making the charts, are you using a spread sheet program or a word processing program?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Still waiting on opinions on maximum inches for widest point on wee "blankie".

Good news! --> Thanks to the overnight rain the Purple Bell pepper has survived! I now have ALL plants on the concrete so that when they topple they won't lose as much soil...now for the long-term planter!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, that is what I did. I am having to re write the charts to make sure the flow is right between each one so I am really starting from scratch. I am using a modest programme of knitting chart writing which I have to learn and my computer keeps having the funnies. The computer geek did say it would happen. All this is a steep learning curve.
> I will stop moaning now.


Feel free to request my email via PM...My "baby" is functioning quite nicely. I can even help with charting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I had to take a short stride back on my baby blanket/outfit attempt(s). Found a Grandma's basic on this machine and another that had a border that I think I can pin briefly as I make so much length so that I know it will go around. There are a lot of YO in the border...so I think that is what I'll use for a three needle BO connection.
> 
> On another computer I had a shawl pattern that went quite wide. I think that 47 inches for width needed for a baby blanket. Or do I keep it at 42 inches...and let the border make up the other measurement?
> 
> ...


Nothing like home grown, organic tomatoes. Can't wait to get mine in the ground--so late this year. Am trying a new table tomato this year but have no idea what it is. How's that for imprecise gardening. I took my farmer woman's suggestion and bought a small flat. But did get my favorite paste tomato--Blue Beech is the name. They are an heirloom and grow long (up to 4") and often have an uneven, pointy shape, but they are the best tasting and freeze extremely well. And of course a cherry type tomato for eating straight off the vine while working in the garden.

I agree with you about the purple peppers--never could get any of those special color peppers to grown. But the green bells and the hot peppers do just fine. Serrano's are my favorite--just enough heat without taking off the tongue. And they hold up in storage for almost 2 yrs.

My HFS sells dark chocolate by the bag in little dollops--about 65% cocoa. Wish they carried a 70 or 75% chocolate that way. 85% is just a bit too much for me, but it would be great for cooking.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So did you start with your thumb?


Yes 😄


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I learned something new yesterday: the i-cord bind off. I love it!
I just finished my Affinity shawl - can't wait to block it but I have to walk the dog first & make something for dessert for a picnic supper - with bird watching included.
Timing is not quite perfect since I am planning on giving this to a friend who will be at the picnic. She has just gone through a long bout of chemo & is still recovering her resources. When I showed her the shawl-in-progress she exclaimed, "That is exactly the color that I have been looking for!" So I knew that it would be for her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They are. We usually plan 2 or 3 that are close to one another. Sometimes, they are really big so it takes hours to go through them. It is a great way to visit different towns - especially if they are a little further away.


People do that around here, too. Some people go thru the papers and plot out their yard sale routes. We have a few large flea markets, too but not that close to each other. Two years ago I did a booth at one in Woodstock which purportedly was a great place to sell. What a bomb. It was this weekend, actually, and everyone was at the Arts & Crafts Fair in New Paltz so no one sold anything up county!!! We have a nice size flea market about 15 miles from me where there are lots of tools and have found some good ones there for a song. But all kinds of stuff being sold. I like the conversations with people best.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Still waiting on opinions on maximum inches for widest point on wee "blankie"....


I didn't respond because I haven't done many baby blankets lately. I would think the 42" plus the border would be a good size. Ros is the expert, of course.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, you're asking good progress on your ufos. Thanks for the picture update. I like the stitch holder you dil made also! Very clever idea. Bet she could sell them if she wanted to,

Kaixixang, sounds like you have a great garden started!

Jane thanks for the info on figuring out the weights of yarn. That seems like a more uniform method!
I seem to count starting with my thumb, but when asked to show how many with my fingers, I hold my thumb. Funny how such little things can give us away as to where we are from!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We count like the French, Jane. I hadnt realised there was a different way


Funny. Never thought about that. I think I begin counting with the thumb if there is a lot to count. Not sure what I do for a few numbers.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I learned something new yesterday: the i-cord bind off. I love it!
> I just finished my Affinity shawl - can't wait to block it but I have to walk the dog first & make something for dessert for a picnic supper - with bird watching included.
> Timing is not quite perfect since I am planning on giving this to a friend who will be at the picnic. She has just gone through a long bout of chemo & is still recovering her resources. When I showed her the shawl-in-progress she exclaimed, "That is exactly the color that I have been looking for!" So I knew that it would be for her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Still waiting on opinions on maximum inches for widest point on wee "blankie".
> 
> Good news! --> Thanks to the overnight rain the Purple Bell pepper has survived! I now have ALL plants on the concrete so that when they topple they won't lose as much soil...now for the long-term planter!!!


I tend to make baby blankets larger than small. Mine were about 28-30" wide but have seen some for prams 20-24" wide. It seems a waste to make them too small and not be used for any length of time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Still waiting on opinions on maximum inches for widest point on wee "blankie".
> 
> Good news! --> Thanks to the overnight rain the Purple Bell pepper has survived! I now have ALL plants on the concrete so that when they topple they won't lose as much soil...now for the long-term planter!!!


Great that you didn't lose your purple bell.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque --> If you come up with a successful method of Serrano, Tomatillo, Lime for a green salsa...I'd appreciate it.

Only *ONE* Walmart sells the Serrano mixture...and I want some!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I learned something new yesterday: the i-cord bind off. I love it!
> I just finished my Affinity shawl - can't wait to block it but I have to walk the dog first & make something for dessert for a picnic supper - with bird watching included.
> Timing is not quite perfect since I am planning on giving this to a friend who will be at the picnic. She has just gone through a long bout of chemo & is still recovering her resources. When I showed her the shawl-in-progress she exclaimed, "That is exactly the color that I have been looking for!" So I knew that it would be for her.


The I-cord BO is great. And it works so well on shawls with its stretchiness. So glad your gifted loves the color. The shawl is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> tamarque --> If you come up with a successful method of Serrano, Tomatillo, Lime for a green salsa...I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Only *ONE* Walmart sells the Serrano mixture...and I want some!


Do you want to grow the Serranos yourself?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I learned something new yesterday: the i-cord bind off. I love it!
> I just finished my Affinity shawl - can't wait to block it but I have to walk the dog first & make something for dessert for a picnic supper - with bird watching included.
> Timing is not quite perfect since I am planning on giving this to a friend who will be at the picnic. She has just gone through a long bout of chemo & is still recovering her resources. When I showed her the shawl-in-progress she exclaimed, "That is exactly the color that I have been looking for!" So I knew that it would be for her.


How perfect the shawl is for her, even if the timing isn't . It is a lovely shawl and wonderful color! I'm sure it will make her feel comforted and help with her recovery.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am using a bespoke programme which uses a spread sheet format for the chart and a text editor for the written instructions. I will download what I have done soon. We are cleaning out the conservatory so everything is upside down. I will need to go on to my computer as I need to order a new kitchen blind. Where are those house elves!!?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I have 27 rows to do on my Shipwreck. I am not hoping to get any of the projects done, just get a good move on them.  I am really enjoying Old Flame. The cashmere has such a good feel to it and the pattern is great.

Thanks all for the comments on the stitch holder, but it was actually something I saw in KP and thought would be great. I asked my DIL to make me some. She is starting an Etsy store. And will probably have them for sale also. She is the one who recently learned to knit. She has been a crocheter for years, but she loves knitting and the fact that her yarn goes farther. She has knitted a lace cowl, a shawl and she has a pattern for a hat in the round. She wants to learn DPNs. She has also gotten a set of circular needles. She is giving it her all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda have a lovely time with your family :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kaixixang, thank you for the offer. I perhaps will need your help soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane that is a wonderful Affinity shaw l. It is a lovely gift for your friend. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, that is what I did. I am having to re write the charts to make sure the flow is right between each one so I am really starting from scratch. I am using a modest programme of knitting chart writing which I have to learn and my computer keeps having the funnies. The computer geek did say it would happen. All this is a steep learning curve.
> I will stop moaning now.


Hang in there, Norma, you've got this. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I learned something new yesterday: the i-cord bind off. I love it!
> I just finished my Affinity shawl - can't wait to block it but I have to walk the dog first & make something for dessert for a picnic supper - with bird watching included.
> Timing is not quite perfect since I am planning on giving this to a friend who will be at the picnic. She has just gone through a long bout of chemo & is still recovering her resources. When I showed her the shawl-in-progress she exclaimed, "That is exactly the color that I have been looking for!" So I knew that it would be for her.


WOW! What a beautiful shawl, Jane, and a beautiful story. I am so glad it worked out to be just the right one for your friend.  Yes, you sure did find a beautiful place to show your work. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The shawl is beautiful.


Thank you - she doesn't know it is for her yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...It is a lovely shawl and wonderful color! I'm sure it will make her feel comforted and help with her recovery.


Thank you 
I am hoping to have it ready for Wednesday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am using a bespoke programme which uses a spread sheet format for the chart and a text editor for the written instructions. I will download what I have done soon. We are cleaning out the conservatory so everything is upside down. I will need to go on to my computer as I need to order a new kitchen blind. Where are those house elves!!?


Now I learned something new. Had to look up Bespoke programs and learned it is an English/British term stemming from custom garments. Now it refers to custom computer programs, or even custom computers themselves. So am I correct that your Bespoke program is what we call a knitting program for the computer? Does your program have a name?

I think the House Elves are on a prolonged vacation. Wish I could get such great working conditions.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I am not hoping to get any of the projects done, just get a good move on them.


We'll be glad to see them advance.


> I am really enjoying Old Flame. The cashmere has such a good feel to it and the pattern is great.


I liked knitting it, too. Like a lot of her designs, the ends are long & thin - more of a scarf. I did an extra repeat of the pattern to make it a little deeper.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane that is a wonderful Affinity shaw l. It is a lovely gift for your friend. :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> WOW! What a beautiful shawl, Jane, and a beautiful story. ...


Thank you, Toni 
I just wish that I could give it to her this evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Doesn't that hurt? I hope my daughter, who I think of as my best friend, never feels like that. I certainly never felt like that about my Mum, and yes I still miss her after 20 + years. Long may you continue to enjoy yours, Toni - and all of you who still have yours with you. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Have found you all again, although it will be difficult to keep up over the next week. Our daughter and the youngest gs (a 14 month old wrecking crew but also a sheer delight) have gone home leaving the elder lad with us til the weekend .
> I have no neglected UFOs so will do what I can on Fiori Autunnali and some socks for the gs. I have managed to cast on for Morning Dove so I'm ready for the off with that. Forgive me if I don't comment too much this week but I will read everything - the chat is always interesting.


Have fun with the elder DGS! You are very lucky to have 'hands on time', I am too far away from my crew!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Do you want to grow the Serranos yourself?


Having the plant right now isn't an option...Dad was born and raised in MN. Not that it means everyone dislikes hot peppers...but he doesn't like spicy foods. I wouldn't mind an Ancho or Anaheim-like crossing. Neither would MY mom!

Now a stripey colored Bell of green and purple? *MUST* post photos if THAT happens! :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would be grateful if those who care would offer a prayer for me- I am hunting through the last few boxes in the extra bedroom, but my box of knitting books from my computer desk is definitely missing, this includes my Alice Starmore Fisherman's Sweater book and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey designs, I am quite stumped as to what could have happened to them, and am running seriously short of places where they could have been put. I have however found my iron at last.
The maintenance/repair man came for my drier, it has to have a new capacitor and will cost $150 to repair, but that is cheaper than having to buy new.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be grateful if those who care would offer a prayer for me- I am hunting through the last few boxes in the extra bedroom, but my box of knitting books from my computer desk is definitely missing, this includes my Alice Starmore Fisherman's Sweater book and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey designs, I am quite stumped as to what could have happened to them, and am running seriously short of places where they could have been put. I have however found my iron at last.
> The maintenance/repair man came for my drier, it has to have a new capacitor and will cost $150 to repair, but that is cheaper than having to buy new.


I'm not close enough for the "where are you?" whistle method to work on your books.

Is this capacitor involving the heating element or powering up? If it's what I think it is...probably involving timer/power and you cannot run the dryer at all without it. Electrolytic if it is a power related capacitor...and you DO have my sympathies for that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

This is an attempt to show my UFO for Madryn charts. Sorry about the English terms! Here is a link to her website 
http://www.stitchmastery.com/
I had some money given to me by a very generous friend which I spent on this.
Edit: I can't open the download I hope some can!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm not close enough for the "where are you?" whistle method to work on your books.
> 
> Is this capacitor involving the heating element or powering up? If it's what I think it is...probably involving timer/power and you cannot run the dryer at all without it. Electrolytic if it is a power related capacitor...and you DO have my sympathies for that.


Power related, the repair man called it the 'start up capacitor'.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Many prayers, Julie. That is a tragedy in both instances!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is an attempt to show my UFO for Madryn charts. Sorry about the English terms! Here is a link to her website
> http://www.stitchmastery.com/
> I had some money given to me by a very generous friend which I spent on this.
> Edit: I can't open the download I hope some can!!


Microsoft wants me to have 'Office' to open it- and I can't afford to buy it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... I can't open the download I hope some can!!


I was able to open it - funny though there was first a message saying that it couldn't be opened but it opened anyway - computer might have tried a different application.

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Many prayers, Julie. That is a tragedy in both instances!


It is rather, Norma!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be grateful if those who care would offer a prayer for me...


Not sure that my prayers carry any weight but we always asked, "Dear Saint Anthony, come around, something's lost & can't be found."

I sure hope that they turn up soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not sure that my prayers carry any weight but we always asked, "Dear Saint Anthony, come around, something's lost & can't be found."
> 
> I sure hope that they turn up soon.


Thanks, any way, Jane!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Microsoft wants me to have 'Office' to open it- and I can't afford to buy it!


That was my problem, Julie!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> This is an attempt to show my UFO for Madryn charts. Sorry about the English terms! Here is a link to her website
> http://www.stitchmastery.com/
> I had some money given to me by a very generous friend which I spent on this.
> Edit: I can't open the download I hope some can!!


Here you are. Took awhile for 2.5MB to download.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I learned something new yesterday: the i-cord bind off. I love it!
> I just finished my Affinity shawl - can't wait to block it but I have to walk the dog first & make something for dessert for a picnic supper - with bird watching included.
> Timing is not quite perfect since I am planning on giving this to a friend who will be at the picnic. She has just gone through a long bout of chemo & is still recovering her resources. When I showed her the shawl-in-progress she exclaimed, "That is exactly the color that I have been looking for!" So I knew that it would be for her.


It's beautiful, Jane, and your friend will be so appreciative of it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kaixixang you are a star :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Microsoft wants me to have 'Office' to open it- and I can't afford to buy it!


You need to "set" *.doc and *.docx files to open in Open Office.

Since you have Corel Word Perfect less than version 4X you need to set Open Office to catch the opening of the doc and docx files. Choose Text Document when the first box appears. HOPEFULLY the file will then open so you can read it. There are some of us with MS Office 2007 (or newer)...but I'm not unwilling to convert for EVERYONE!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Here you are. Took awhile for 2.5MB to download.


Thanks, kaixixang. That one opened for me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Jane, and your friend will be so appreciative of it!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bummer about the camping trip Ronie. Being with an unfriendly group is not fun.

Hope your wrist heals soon Elizabeth. I hope Only One KeNitter was not hurt too 

Thanks DFL, always love your patterns.

Organization? Must be one of those arcane subjects like 'dusting'.

Hmm, which WIP to work on? Enjoy all your projects Bev 

Lovely shawl Jane, nice rich plum color. And so nice it will have a home with someone who loves it.

Thanks for the updated Madryn Norma. I could open it just fine but I do have MS Word so my PC knew what to do with it. I think there are some MSWord readers out there that will allow you to view the file but not make changes for those of you who do not have MSOffice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!!! 

Kaixixang I think 46 inches square will be a perfect size for a baby blanket!! and your so good with computer's it is great that you were able to fix Norma's charts.. they are looking good Norma.. chart 3 and 4 are still missing though  I like the written under the chart.. it makes it very easy to refer to if I find a issue..  thanks for the icord instructions.. I have them saved.

Jane that is looking great!! and I love the curtains in the window..very pretty.. I am sure your friend will love the shawl when you give it to her 

I wish I had gotten my veggies planted this weekend.. it was a total mess.. as much as I would love to stay home I am sure work today will be a lot of fun.. just 6 hours and during the busy time of day  I don't go in until 11a it would be nice if hubby would take me out to eat  our BBQ last night turned out great.. everything cooked on the grill.. we eat so little meat these days but we had baked potatoes wrapped in foil.. and corn on the cob.. if you have never cooked your corn on the bbq before it is wonderful.. I soak it in the sink with husks on for at least 30 mins.. then wrap in foil.. when it comes off the grill I cut the end off and squeeze the small end.. all the husk and hairy fibers come right off!! no fussing with husking the corn or trying to get all those hairs off of it!! LOL


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

My Kaika socks are done! I used about 60g or 275 yards of Schoppel Zauberball. Unfortunately the color change happened while working the second heel so there is this odd stripe thing happening but I am ok with it. The leg has a beautiful pattern but my dark blue and black yarn does not show it unless you get really close.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I tend to make baby blankets larger than small. Mine were about 28-30" wide but have seen some for prams 20-24" wide. It seems a waste to make them too small and not be used for any length of time.


I'm halfway through a baby blanket . I doubled the size because it seemed so small . It will now measure 30"x30" and that's before I put the lace edging on . I think it will take forever to finish 
Sonja


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope that all who have lost things find them.. and that the gremlins leave you alone for awhile... LOL

Tanya I remember that craft fair you were talking about.. I remember what a disappointment it was.. I hope they go better this year.. and that the sweater gets done and fits her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - she doesn't know it is for her yet.


What a beautiful gift and lovely surprise that will be 
Sonja


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

After reading bazillions of pages from the last party I see there are 14 pages here - that will have to wait until this evening. 
Last Friday I got out of work early to get things done and prepare to go to my sisters house. EARLY Saturday morning I went there and spent the past 2 days helping her groom her yard and the 2 lots that she also own that are full of oak trees. They don't loose their leaves early in the fall like other trees so there was a lot of raking and weed whacking. 
But before that . . . Last Saturday I had discovered that one of Toms chickens had made a nest in a corner of my house - between wall and garbage can. Then Wednesday a raccoon came and tried to eat some eggs. I scared him off only to be woken up early Friday by the chicken screeching. I went out and couldn't find her. The raccoon went up the tree. So I just went back inside. Leaving for work at 6 AM just after daylight, the hen came back finally to sit on the 7 remaining eggs. The raccoon had pulled out her tail feathers and gave her such a scare that she didn't come back until daylight. When I got home from work to discover that she had fully abandoned her eggs. Poor girl, she was going to be a good mom. Either they were too cold and she determined not worth sitting on or something else scared her that morning. 
I just had to relay that story because I have been quite upset over it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I want to tell everyone how lovely the projects were from the last party that I didn't get a chance to comment on. (I did take some notes) 
Sue, you said you now wear wool socks to bed and for me it is the opposite. I can now go sock less to bed most of the time.  
Elizabeth, I love your method of cleaning doilies! I live by that one a lot. :thumbup: 
Joani / FLladyslipper - beautiful cowl! I also made Skywalker, but mine is not as lovely as yours. Plus I used DK :| 
Tricia, I like all the knitted 'necklaces'. I have some crystal beads that I might use to add to those patterns - if I get around to it. :-(


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, my charts are UFO. I have chart 3 on the go at the moment. It will be finished!!! Today we have spent all day cleaning the conservatory but it was in need.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great work with the socks, Melanie :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris that is a very sad story. Ivan understand you being upset. In the UK it would be a fox. We have to make sure our girls are shut in for the night or they would be eaten.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh Chris, what a sad story.  Maybe someone can make a coop for her? The neighbors used to lock up the chickens at night.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> *Another French tidbit...*
> Of all things, counting on your fingers differs here from across the pond - not sure if it is different in the UK or not but it is the same in Germany. They start counting with the thumb - so that is for one. Three would be: thumb , index & middle finger, whereas we would use the three middle fingers & use the thumb to hold down the pinkie. Anyone who saw the movie _ The Inglorious Basterds_ would remember that the guy who was pretending to be a German soldier got caught out when he ordered three glasses using the American finger gesture.... that would be three fingers not one.


In the deaf community, using 3 fingers and holding the pinkie with the thumb=W. They indicate 3 with thumb, index and middle finger. Then, depending on the gesture it is 3 or 30. Oh, 10 is like our thumbs up gesture. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is an attempt to show my UFO for Madryn charts. Sorry about the English terms! Here is a link to her website
> http://www.stitchmastery.com/
> I had some money given to me by a very generous friend which I spent on this.
> Edit: I can't open the download I hope some can!!


Your download opened fine for me. Looks good.

What a nice gift to have received. Your knitting program looks like it was a good.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....Lovely shawl Jane, nice rich plum color. And so nice it will have a home with someone who loves it....


Thank you, Melanie 
I will be glad to give my shawl to someone who will wear it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm halfway through a baby blanket . I doubled the size because it seemed so small . It will now measure 30"x30" and that's before I put the lace edging on . I think it will take forever to finish
> Sonja


When I did the Tree of Life blanket the size of it was so much smaller than what the pattern said. I lived with the width of it (about 28") but added several sections of my own for length so it worked out fine. Baby blankets come in all kinds of sizing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I will catch up on the news tomorrow.&#128158;
Little man in his new pajamas says goodnight and sweet dreams. xx&#128158;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I forgot to mention your shawl. It is gorgeous and I love, love, love the photo you took of it.

Julie, Praying for you. Hope that box shows up soon and that the repairs go quickly.

Norma, my Microsoft Word opened your Madryn file, which is really funny, because there are few files it will open when I download stuff. 

Ros, thanks for the Jackson good night. 

All-I just love the chit chat. I have been doing jigsaw puzzles this morning and am now working on my sock. I want to get the heel done today.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the UFO's I am working on this week.


Wow! Beautiful UFOs you have to work on, Bev! Enjoy!


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the pattern DFL. I would love to have your pattern chart if you would not mind. I find that I really desire to knit lace and not regular knitting. I bought by Nancy Bush, Knitted Lace of Estonia which came with a DVD. But the one I received is not formatted for my area of the country. Would you have any idea of what I could do to receive the correct one? Great to see you on KP. I still believe that I would not have the success I have today without your wonderful lessons.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I learned something new yesterday: the i-cord bind off. I love it!
> I just finished my Affinity shawl - can't wait to block it but I have to walk the dog first & make something for dessert for a picnic supper - with bird watching included.
> Timing is not quite perfect since I am planning on giving this to a friend who will be at the picnic. She has just gone through a long bout of chemo & is still recovering her resources. When I showed her the shawl-in-progress she exclaimed, "That is exactly the color that I have been looking for!" So I knew that it would be for her.


This is gorgeous even unblocked. Your friend will love it!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Ronnie, my charts are UFO. I have chart 3 on the go at the moment. It will be finished!!! Today we have spent all day cleaning the conservatory but it was in need.


Norma, your charts opened for me. I have WPS office, a free app for electronic devices. Compatible with MS Office but has some limits.


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern - I went back and there it was!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is cute and colorful. A crocheted circle with armholes. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bellas-circle-waistcoat

Stashbuster? Says it is toddler but with some adjusting it might work for larger sizes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My Kaika socks are done! I used about 60g or 275 yards of Schoppel Zauberball. Unfortunately the color change happened while working the second heel so there is this odd stripe thing happening but I am ok with it. The leg has a beautiful pattern but my dark blue and black yarn does not show it unless you get really close.


They look great, Melanie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for all the good thoughts toward healing my wrist and knee. Both are feeling better. I can knit s-l-o-w-l-y but it is so slow that I feel more productive just reading. The splint holds my wrist immobile, so nothing I do seems to irritate it and it feels like it will be well soon. Hurray!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, thanks for the Jackson good night.


And from me, too, Ros.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> After reading bazillions of pages from the last party I see there are 14 pages here - that will have to wait until this evening.
> Last Friday I got out of work early to get things done and prepare to go to my sisters house. EARLY Saturday morning I went there and spent the past 2 days helping her groom her yard and the 2 lots that she also own that are full of oak trees. They don't loose their leaves early in the fall like other trees so there was a lot of raking and weed whacking.
> But before that . . . Last Saturday I had discovered that one of Toms chickens had made a nest in a corner of my house - between wall and garbage can. Then Wednesday a raccoon came and tried to eat some eggs. I scared him off only to be woken up early Friday by the chicken screeching. I went out and couldn't find her. The raccoon went up the tree. So I just went back inside. Leaving for work at 6 AM just after daylight, the hen came back finally to sit on the 7 remaining eggs. The raccoon had pulled out her tail feathers and gave her such a scare that she didn't come back until daylight. When I got home from work to discover that she had fully abandoned her eggs. Poor girl, she was going to be a good mom. Either they were too cold and she determined not worth sitting on or something else scared her that morning.
> I just had to relay that story because I have been quite upset over it.


Oh, what a sad and upsetting story Chris. I am so sorry for both you and the hen. Don't know enough about hen behavior to know why she abandoned the eggs. Can you set a trap for the raccoon. It needs to be gone! But the hen needs a more protected place to lay her eggs.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My Kaika socks are done! I used about 60g or 275 yards of Schoppel Zauberball. Unfortunately the color change happened while working the second heel so there is this odd stripe thing happening but I am ok with it. The leg has a beautiful pattern but my dark blue and black yarn does not show it unless you get really close.


Your socks are beautiful Melanie. I have had to deal with those color changes but working 2 balls of yarn and finding the same beginning place on the threads to begin the socks. But like, you have also lived with the mismatched pattern for myself. I can barely see the pattern in the darker leg part. Does the pattern change from the foot to the leg?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--sounds like a great way to BBQ corn. Will have to remember the 'recipe.'

And you still have time to plant your garden.

Just called my friend about her sweater sizing. Decided that I would cut off the arms and reknit them if they were not wide enough. It has been giving me grief for several days now and enough is enough of that. Made peace with myself that if needed, the arms could literally be cut off and knit backwards. Felt much better once I got to that place of decision-making.

Tricia--that toddler crochet vest is adorable. Reminds me of an adult version I have seen. Wonder if this was an adaptation of the adult one.

Norma--we have fox here as well as raccoons. A few years ago a fox got into the hen house and killed them all. My neighbor was devastated and couldn't deal with getting any new ones for the longest time, the loss hit her so deeply.
Nature doesn't always share our human standards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Here you are. Took awhile for 2.5MB to download.


Thanks so much, Kaixixang- that one works!

*Norma* I have just one problem now, I have forgotten how you do your CDD- because it is not the way I was taught!!!!!! Regional differences between Scottish and Welsh methods!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was my problem, Julie!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: Typical of Microsoft, in my experience- you think you have something economical till you get to all the add ons!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You need to "set" *.doc and *.docx files to open in Open Office.
> 
> Since you have Corel Word Perfect less than version 4X you need to set Open Office to catch the opening of the doc and docx files. Choose Text Document when the first box appears. HOPEFULLY the file will then open so you can read it. There are some of us with MS Office 2007 (or newer)...but I'm not unwilling to convert for EVERYONE!


I'll have to see if I can sort all that out- I have no functioning printer at the moment to print out the instructions, and my brain just does not retain things very long any longer!
But thanks for attempting to help me, Kaixixang!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My Kaika socks are done! I used about 60g or 275 yards of Schoppel Zauberball. Unfortunately the color change happened while working the second heel so there is this odd stripe thing happening but I am ok with it. The leg has a beautiful pattern but my dark blue and black yarn does not show it unless you get really close.


Looking good, though Melanie- even if the design does not show to it's best!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm halfway through a baby blanket . I doubled the size because it seemed so small . It will now measure 30"x30" and that's before I put the lace edging on . I think it will take forever to finish
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> After reading bazillions of pages from the last party I see there are 14 pages here - that will have to wait until this evening.
> Last Friday I got out of work early to get things done and prepare to go to my sisters house. EARLY Saturday morning I went there and spent the past 2 days helping her groom her yard and the 2 lots that she also own that are full of oak trees. They don't loose their leaves early in the fall like other trees so there was a lot of raking and weed whacking.
> But before that . . . Last Saturday I had discovered that one of Toms chickens had made a nest in a corner of my house - between wall and garbage can. Then Wednesday a raccoon came and tried to eat some eggs. I scared him off only to be woken up early Friday by the chicken screeching. I went out and couldn't find her. The raccoon went up the tree. So I just went back inside. Leaving for work at 6 AM just after daylight, the hen came back finally to sit on the 7 remaining eggs. The raccoon had pulled out her tail feathers and gave her such a scare that she didn't come back until daylight. When I got home from work to discover that she had fully abandoned her eggs. Poor girl, she was going to be a good mom. Either they were too cold and she determined not worth sitting on or something else scared her that morning.
> I just had to relay that story because I have been quite upset over it.


Poor you, Chris, and poor chicky with no tail feathers. My best mother hen got eaten by the Alsatian next door, it is so traumatic when these disasters occur.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up on the news tomorrow.💞
> Little man in his new pajamas says goodnight and sweet dreams. xx💞


Does he still have the pink cheeks of his teething- he almost looks close to tears to me for some reason- or am I reading the image wrong?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I forgot to mention your shawl. It is gorgeous and I love, love, love the photo you took of it.
> 
> Julie, Praying for you. Hope that box shows up soon and that the repairs go quickly.
> 
> ...


I have been dreaming of finding it all night- in places I know I just don't have! It is so frustrating.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Great work with the socks, Melanie :thumbup:


Lovely socks I really like the way the colour changes
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up on the news tomorrow.💞
> Little man in his new pajamas says goodnight and sweet dreams. xx💞


I love the superman pjs hopefully he is fast asleep still . Have his teeth come through yet ? 
Sonja


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So sad Chris and very upsetting... we had Chickens when we were kids and something go into them... they were put up too but someone got into the backyard while we were gone for the day... and we came home to a bunch of white feathers.. I don't know all the facts because my parents made up go in the house.. it seems as though some survived and my parents found new homes for them.. If I remember right they were called Chinese Silky's very pretty and all white.. they were left at the house when we moved in.. 

We also had a large desert turtle that loved our back yard and pond  he was stolen too  that is what happens when you have wild life in the city!! 

Well its time to go to work.. have a wonderful day all!! Please stay safe!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> So sad Chris and very upsetting... we had Chickens when we were kids and something go into them... they were put up too but someone got into the backyard while we were gone for the day... and we came home to a bunch of white feathers.. I don't know all the facts because my parents made up go in the house.. it seems as though some survived and my parents found new homes for them.. If I remember right they were called Chinese Silky's very pretty and all white.. they were left at the house when we moved in..
> 
> We also had a large desert turtle that loved our back yard and pond  he was stolen too  that is what happens when you have wild life in the city!!
> 
> Well its time to go to work.. have a wonderful day all!! Please stay safe!!!


How very sad Ronie- Chinese Silkies are a beautiful white chicken that lays well in the winter.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, he is a gorgeouslittle superman :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque
Norma--we have fox here as well as raccoons. A few years ago a fox got into the hen house and killed them all. My neighbor was devastated and couldn't deal with getting any new ones for the longest time said:


> That is so true. We do have to not judge nature by our morals. That is tricky sometimes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I do slip one knitwise knit two together pass slip stitch over. I am up for you to do any method that suits you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I do slip one knitwise knit two together pass slip stitch over. I am up for you to do any method that suits you.


I think it looks so much better the way you do it.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I love the superman pjs hopefully he is fast asleep still . Have his teeth come through yet ?
> Sonja


I love the continuing "adventures" of "our little man"!
Seeing him "makes my day".


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

CHris, so sorry for your eggs (future chickens) and tramatized mother. Racoons can be so destructive.

Check all the corners, Julie, and under the bed.  Do you need me to send you some Nutella??  You need to keep up your strength you know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> CHris, so sorry for your eggs (future chickens) and tramatized mother. Racoons can be so destructive.
> 
> Check all the corners, Julie, and under the bed.  Do you need me to send you some Nutella??  You need to keep up your strength you know.


 :thumbup: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just went through a whole jar of Nutella- I was so disappointed about not finding the box! In the middle of getting a loaf of bread on the way.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be grateful if those who care would offer a prayer for me- I am hunting through the last few boxes in the extra bedroom, but my box of knitting books from my computer desk is definitely missing, this includes my Alice Starmore Fisherman's Sweater book and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey designs, I am quite stumped as to what could have happened to them, and am running seriously short of places where they could have been put. I have however found my iron at last.
> The maintenance/repair man came for my drier, it has to have a new capacitor and will cost $150 to repair, but that is cheaper than having to buy new.


How frustrating. Do hope they turn up. Sorry you have the expense of getting your dryer repaired. I always resent having to divert funds to things like that.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

The further I went the worse things got with Strawberry Fields. The repeats became confusing to follow and I started reading stitches instead of the pattern. All started with a shell in a space instead of a shell. I ended up in the frog pond. Would have much easier if I had gone quicker. Frogged a skein of yarn (nearly half the project) and started again. Catching that shell in a space made a difference and I try to watch those repeats closer. I also take a break when things don't seem right and come back with fresh eyes and a new view.

All this to say all had been going better and easier. Guess it has been longer than I thought since I crocheted anything more than a simple, quick project. This will change what gets completed this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> How frustrating. Do hope they turn up. Sorry you have the expense of getting your dryer repaired. I always resent having to divert funds to things like that.


I really am running out of places to look!
At least it will be substantially less than a new drier!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The further I went the worse things got with Strawberry Fields. The repeats became confusing to follow and I started reading stitches instead of the pattern. All started with a shell in a space instead of a shell. I ended up in the frog pond. Would have much easier if I had gone quicker. Frogged a skein of yarn (nearly half the project) and started again. Catching that shell in a space made a difference and I try to watch those repeats closer. I also take a break when things don't seem right and come back with fresh eyes and a new view.
> 
> All this to say all had been going better and easier. Guess it has been longer than I thought since I crocheted anything more than a simple, quick project. This will change what gets completed this week.


Hopefully, this time round it will all go smoothly!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I am sorry you had to frog but I am pleased it is going well now :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is an attempt to show my UFO for Madryn charts. Sorry about the English terms! Here is a link to her website
> http://www.stitchmastery.com/
> I had some money given to me by a very generous friend which I spent on this.
> Edit: I can't open the download I hope some can!!


I was able to download this Norma. What a great job you have done writing this up! How nice of your friend to help you out with the finances!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really am running out of places to look!
> At least it will be substantially less than a new drier!


Julie, I feel your frustration. What used to make things worse was when I gave up and bought a replacement, put it up and find the item missing! Finances don't always allow that and your recent move is a complication. It is odd how books can disappear in plain site on snuggle in strange places. Any possibility they have already been unpacked? Mixed in with some other books where you have been reading or studying?

Good luck with the dryer repairs.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, I am sorry you had to frog but I am pleased it is going well now :thumbup:


It is much better. Maybe my allergy headaches were making it harder to think and reason. I am almost back to where I frogged which will make the shawl almost 1/2 done, 2 more rows and I'll be ready to start the 3rd set on repeats.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad your barbecue was successful Ronie. That corn cooking method sounds great. I will definitely have to give it a try!

Melani, your socks turned out great! I like the way the colors are. I never get mine to come out matched! You must feel good to have them completed!

Sonja, sounds like good progress on your baby blanket. Halfway there is good!

Oh no Chris. That is very traumatic. Poor hen and chicks to be and you! I hope you can find a safe place to protect the poor hen now.

Ros, love seeing cutie Jackson in his superman pj's!

Julie, I do hope you can locate the box with all your books! That would be an awful loss. We also had a box lost on our move, but it was with with a moving company and they paid for us to get replacements. It was a box of CDs and videos. But it sounds like some of your books might be irreplaceable.

Tricia, I do like that crochet top. It is very cheerful. Seems simple enough, but I would have to brush up on my crocheting. Sorry you have had to frog on your project, but glad you are back on track.

Elizabeth, glad you are feeling a bit better and able to do some knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is looking great!! and I love the curtains in the window..very pretty...


Thank you, Ronie 
That type of curtain is very common over here on these long, narrow windows.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> My Kaika socks are done! ....


Great job, Melanie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...she had fully abandoned her eggs. Poor girl...


Poor little hen :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...
> Little man in his new pajamas says goodnight and sweet dreams. xx💞


And the same to SuperBoy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I forgot to mention your shawl. It is gorgeous and I love, love, love the photo you took of it....


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> This is gorgeous even unblocked. Your friend will love it!


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ... it feels like it will be well soon. Hurray!


I hope so, Elizabeth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, I feel your frustration. What used to make things worse was when I gave up and bought a replacement, put it up and find the item missing! Finances don't always allow that and your recent move is a complication. It is odd how books can disappear in plain site on snuggle in strange places. Any possibility they have already been unpacked? Mixed in with some other books where you have been reading or studying?
> 
> Good luck with the dryer repairs.


Thank you so much Tricia! I have hunted through all the book shelves, no sign. Moving always involves hidden expenses. I know the landlord has paid out around $3,000 by the time he did the fence, the sink in the laundry, and the water closet in the bathroom, so I am not expecting him to do too much, more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad your barbecue was successful Ronie. That corn cooking method sounds great. I will definitely have to give it a try!
> 
> Melani, your socks turned out great! I like the way the colors are. I never get mine to come out matched! You must feel good to have them completed!
> 
> ...


Oh Caryn, so do I! You are right, the books that came from Mum are irreplaceable.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> The further I went the worse things got with Strawberry Fields. ...I ended up in the frog pond...


Oh, darn! :-(
I hope it goes more smoothly. I hate that lost time.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry you had to frog Tricia. Hope the second go around is much smoother.

Julie, I know how much time you are spending looking for the lost book. I lost my pilot log book once. Spent days searching everywhere for it. Went out and bought a new one even though the log entries for the old one were not replaceable. I was so frustrated. Then lo and behold, the old one showed up. Somehow (must have been the house elves) it ended up between the old bed linens I was donating to charity (the duvet, shams, decorator pillows, and drapes). Not a clue how the log book got there, but glad I had decided to re-fold everything before bagging it. I now have a lovely new log book, never been used, sitting pretty on a shelf.

I know I am early but I cast on for the Morning Dove Shawlette.  I have some gifted yarn that is the right yardage. It is variegated with quick color changes but the colors are all very similar. I am thinking it will look sorta splotchy once knit up but not enough to take away from the pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We are now comfortably settled in at Corolla in the Outer Banks. The weather was coolish Saturday and Sunday vut started to warm up this morning, so we were out on the beach for a couple of hours this morning. My DH and I saw the sunrise yesterday and this morning. It is nice to watch it come up on a nearly deserted beach. On our visit to the beach with everyone this morning, I was thrilled to see Dolphins out swimming just a little ways out from us and hope we will see them again. 
Our GS, Jackson, who will be two at the beginning of July, loved the beach, but not the water. Mind you the water is still pretty cold. I managed it up to my knees, but it will have to warm up more before I venture further in.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We are now comfortably settled in at Corolla in the Outer Banks. ...e


Great shots, Sue
Looks like a great spot.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great shots, Sue
> Looks like great spot.


Ditto from me, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--wonderful pics. Love this beach much more than the manicured one you stayed at first. Great to have the grans with you. Hope it is all fun and some relaxation.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Would like to share some pics with you. The yarn is what my neighbor gifted me. It is several different yarns tied together which I tried to capture. Does anyone recognize this yarn?

The sweater is ready for the trims unless I cut the sleeves and redo wider


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--so sorry your Strawberry Fields needed frogging. Lots of frustration. However, sometimes out energy is just not right and all we do is compound mistakes on mistakes. Then frogging is a good thing in order to get on track. Hope the track is now clear for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... It is several different yarns tied together ..


Are you going to knit them together or try to separate them?


> The sweater is ready for the trims unless I cut the sleeves and redo wider


Did you say that you would let her try it on first? I hope that you don't have to cut it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Glad your barbecue was successful Ronie. That corn cooking method sounds great. I will definitely have to give it a try!
> 
> Melani, your socks turned out great! I like the way the colors are. I never get mine to come out matched! You must feel good to have them completed!
> 
> ...


After searching I found different sizes including adult. Some with sleeves, some without. All on Ravelry. May be part of my stash busting Christmas projects.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Did you say that you would let her try it on first? I hope that you don't have to cut it.


The problem is that I cannot let her try it on as I work. The request was to be surprised and not see it till finished. She is also 235 miles away.

If I cut off the sleeves I will work them from the top down so there is no seam. I think it will work if they are cut at the top of the SS, just below the garter stitch yoke. Admittedly, not looking forward to doing this. Knit them originally 2-at-a-time, but would now have to do each separately. Hopefully we will talk in the morning after she measures a favorite fitting sweater of hers. Dumb me didn't think to do this when I saw her last.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Summer Love-KNOT! by Dragonbird Creations 
Nice in narrow stripes - I like the top one - & #5 & #8.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-love-knot

Melancholy scarf by Mari-Liis Hirv 
http://patternduchess.com/knitting-pattern-for-melancholy-scarf/

Boomerang for Hookers by Gail Hovanec 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boomerang-for-hookers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> So sorry you had to frog Tricia. Hope the second go around is much smoother.
> 
> Julie, I know how much time you are spending looking for the lost book. I lost my pilot log book once. Spent days searching everywhere for it. Went out and bought a new one even though the log entries for the old one were not replaceable. I was so frustrated. Then lo and behold, the old one showed up. Somehow (must have been the house elves) it ended up between the old bed linens I was donating to charity (the duvet, shams, decorator pillows, and drapes). Not a clue how the log book got there, but glad I had decided to re-fold everything before bagging it. I now have a lovely new log book, never been used, sitting pretty on a shelf.
> 
> I know I am early but I cast on for the Morning Dove Shawlette. I have some gifted yarn that is the right yardage. It is variegated with quick color changes but the colors are all very similar. I am thinking it will look sorta splotchy once knit up but not enough to take away from the pattern.


I can so relate to your log book situation Melanie! I had hoarded mine for decades, to share only with special friends what I had achieved on my 16th Birthday- my first solo- but I was trying to be open about a friend's involvement with a 'Born Again' Christian group, and the self proclaimed (woman) prophet came with someone to my house to curse me. Typically for me I started to overwhelm them with gifts- my good Oxford dictionary was one- my log book another- because I was hoping they might read it and realise that I did have some substance- anyway it was never returned, and my one record has gone. I suppose somewhere Civil Aviation has duplicates but with the ever increasing cost of Aviation fuel the prospect ever of taking to the air again becomes more and more remote- and the number of Piper Cubs that are air worthy is very tiny- so I would have to fly side by side, whereas I really enjoyed tandem...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I think the yarn you have is Red Heart Boutique Changes. 6 yarns in one. It looks like someone cut the skein up a bit. I'll see if I have a picture of mine. No pictures, but here is a link:

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-changes

Julie, I really hope you find your books, your treasures somewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great shots, Sue
> Looks like a great spot.


Ditto!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, Sue, such wonderful pictures. Thank you so much for sharing your time at the ocean with us. Have fun with family. I have been to the Outer Banks long long ago. Beautiful!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I think the yarn you have is Red Heart Boutique Changes. 6 yarns in one. It looks like someone cut the skein up a bit. I'll see if I have a picture of mine.
> 
> Julie, I really hope you find your books, your treasures somewhere.


A dear friend has gifted me the Alice Starmore, and more because she has posted Starmore's book of Aran Jersey's as well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, I am praying that box of books is hiding in a corner somewhere close by.

Norma, my computer had me save the pattern first then I could open it. I received 4 pages, the opening through the written instruction for chart #2. What all was supposed to be with it?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A dear friend has gifted me the Alice Starmore, and more because she has posted Starmore's book of Aran Jersey's as well.


Julie, that's wonderful. I am so glad.  Woohoo!!

Tricia, so sorry you visited the frog pond. That can be so frustrating. I often find a time away brings me back fresh. May you find it so.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Way to go, Karen! You are such a computer wiz!!!

Great socks, Melanie!!!

Those raccoons can get really nasty. I can understand why that chicken got scared.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Night, Super Sweet Jackson! 

We keep our chickens locked up also. Maybe this one escaped and the owner didn't realize she was gone.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That sounds like it is going to be a nice size for a baby blanket, Sonja. 

Ronie, I will try to remember your sweet corn on the grill recipe also. We have done something similar without the foil. That probably helps steam the strings loose. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I am praying that box of books is hiding in a corner somewhere close by.
> 
> Norma, my computer had me save the pattern first then I could open it. I received 4 pages, the opening through the written instruction for chart #2. What all was supposed to be with it?


If it is it is a very remote corner!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, that's wonderful. I am so glad.  Woohoo!!
> 
> Tricia, so sorry you visited the frog pond. That can be so frustrating. I often find a time away brings me back fresh. May you find it so.


I am very fortunate in my friends.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I am so glad you are well on the mend, Elizabeth!!!

It sounds like you have a wonderful landlord, Julie!!! What a blessing for you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, that looks like a wonderful place to enjoy your family! What a fantastic sunrise and beautiful beach! Have a great stay!!!

Tricia, congratulations on your success of this next go round on your Strawberry Fields. What a frustrating deal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am so glad you are well on the mend, Elizabeth!!!
> 
> It sounds like you have a wonderful landlord, Julie!!! What a blessing for you.


He is a personal friend, and when his family got here, from Kabul I used to visit to help Shakila with her English. Selma the younger daughter remembers me very kindly, and is now 15 years old, she was born in Kabul, Mujib the youngest of the 5 was born in New Zealand and is 13, will be 14 in July- he was in nappies when I was visiting. They are a lovely family.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A dear friend has gifted me the Alice Starmore, and more because she has posted Starmore's book of Aran Jersey's as well.


Awwwe!!!  That is so great, Julie!!!!  What a wonderful friend!!! :thumbup:

Personal Update: I finished one of the workshop projects (Whoo Hoo!) AND went for a nice bike ride when the sun peeked out! It was great!!! We timed it just right and got done before it rained again.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a personal friend, and when his family got here, from Kabul I used to visit to help Shakila with her English. Selma the younger daughter remembers me very kindly, and is now 15 years old, she was born in Kabul, Mujib the youngest of the 5 was born in New Zealand and is 13, will be 14 in July- he was in nappies when I was visiting. They are a lovely family.


They sound like very special people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Awwwe!!!  That is so great, Julie!!!!  What a wonderful friend!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Personal Update: I finished one of the workshop projects (Whoo Hoo!) AND went for a nice bike ride when the sun peeked out! It was great!!! We timed it just right and got done before it rained again.


That sounds like you really are into summer activities!
As I said, I am very fortunate in my friends!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> They sound like very special people.


I believe so. The son who has been deputised to be my Agent is studying to be a Civil Engineer. The next one down is living it up, drinking alcohol, and having rather a wild life- but that is a risk of living in a non-Muslim country.

Edit: I just rang expecting Shakila to be home, just to say hello, but it was Nasir just having his breakfast- because Shakila has gone to Afghanistan to be with her Mother- her Dad has just died. He really appreciates all that his wife undertakes to do, day by day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--isn't it great to be able to be active into the evenings now. Love our longer/warmer days.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like you really are into summer activities!
> As I said, I am very fortunate in my friends!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, how fortunate that you know your landlords. They sound like lovely people.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that sounds like what happen to us with our birth certificates.. I remember putting them somewhere that we know will be safe.. but we have searched all over the place.. time was running out and we had to order both of ours again.. then we took up the banks offer of a free safe deposit box.. now they are all in there.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I think the yarn you have is Red Heart Boutique Changes. 6 yarns in one. It looks like someone cut the skein up a bit. I'll see if I have a picture of mine. No pictures, but here is a link:
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-changes
> 
> Julie, I really hope you find your books, your treasures somewhere.


I agree!! and it is great yarn I just can't find a pattern that it looks good in!! if either of you find one.. I'd like to know.. I only have one skein.. and it is in the same deep purple..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia I'm sorry that it got all wonky on you... but you would not of been happy with it if it wasn't right!! 

Sue those pictures are beautiful!! and what a cute little guy!  so sweet just playing away with his toy's.. 

I had a good day at work.. not near as busy as I thought it would be... hubby had the burgers ready for the bbq when I got home  we had that and melon for dinner!! perfect.. the sun is just getting ready to set.. and I'm going to try to get some knitting done!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Tricia I'm sorry that it got all wonky on you... but you would not of been happy with it if it wasn't right!!


That's for sure!



Ronie said:


> Sue those pictures are beautiful!! and what a cute little guy!  so sweet just playing away with his toy's..


He does!!!



Ronie said:


> I had a good day at work.. not near as busy as I thought it would be... hubby had the burgers ready for the bbq when I got home  we had that and melon for dinner!! perfect.. the sun is just getting ready to set.. and I'm going to try to get some knitting done!


Sounds like a great ending to a very nice day.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sounds like a great ending to a very nice day.


Thanks!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ronie* --> I did a visual estimate...and then played with the graphic portion of Open Office for the visual below.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that sounds like what happen to us with our birth certificates.. I remember putting them somewhere that we know will be safe.. but we have searched all over the place.. time was running out and we had to order both of ours again.. then we took up the banks offer of a free safe deposit box.. now they are all in there.


Well thank goodness for small mercies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Great shots, Sue
> Looks like a great spot.


What lovely pictures it looks so peaceful there
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> I was able to download this Norma. What a great job you have done writing this up! How nice of your friend to help you out with the finances!


I feel very blessed to have her as a friend. The money is always given so I can buy something for me :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that looks idyllic. I do love your sunrises and the cute beach dude. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya I love your mitred jacket. Great colours. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Julie, I am praying that box of books is hiding in a corner somewhere close by.
> 
> Norma, my computer had me save the pattern first then I could open it. I received 4 pages, the opening through the written instruction for chart #2. What all was supposed to be with it?


Yes, Toni this is my UFO. I keep doing it bit by bit. I am afraid my brain seizes after a few hours. I was just looking at the melancholy scarf that Jane posted ( very pretty) and I think she had the same problem so didn't do charts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A dear friend has gifted me the Alice Starmore, and more because she has posted Starmore's book of Aran Jersey's as well.


It is wonderful to have good friends!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Awwwe!!!  That is so great, Julie!!!!  What a wonderful friend!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Personal Update: I finished one of the workshop projects (Whoo Hoo!) AND went for a nice bike ride when the sun peeked out! It was great!!! We timed it just right and got done before it rained again.


That is great! I am glad you didnt get wet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is wonderful to have good friends!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya I love your mitred jacket. Great colours. :thumbup:


thanks Norma. think my friend will like the colors, too. i looked a long time for the right yarn.

Ronie--I am playing with that Red Heart Boutique yarn now and doing a Feather and Fan pattern. I think that will work well together with that yarn. It will be scarf I think.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I haven't done anything with my Change yarn. I would love to see a picture when you can. Your mitered jacket is coming along nicely.

My sock pattern had no gusset instructions in it. I got out my Sock lesson printouts and figured it out. I should be done with the heel sometime today. Getting the thing past the heel will be great. That means I have gotten myself familiar again with all the major concerns in making a sock.  So this pattern will once again be my car pattern and get done in due time. So I will be working on the others at home.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good morning all. Lots of wonderful things happening again with the party. 

I finally got the chart to my computer, DFL! Another lovely pattern which I will use with my single skein of Diadem.

I am so sorry about your poor chicken and her eggs. She will probably never be the same without her tail feathers. The law of the jungle is very disconcerting when you see it up close and personal.

I love your Kaika socks, Melanie! they turned out great. 

Your photo area does a nice job showing off your work, Jane. How nice that it is the perfect color for your friend. What is not to love about that deep rich color paired with a very nice pattern and perfect workmanship

Your mitered sweater looks like it is coming along very nicely, Tanya. Your garden sounds like it is one to be envied

Oh, no, Julie. How terrible for the missing books!!!! I will pray that that they are hiding in plain site. I found something I was looking for last spring, a part for my pond/fountain. I was positive that it put it on the table in the sun room. It was not to be found there. Yesterday when I was cleaning in the laundry room - low and behold - there it was on the cabinet next to the laundry room sink. I put it on something - just not the cabinet/table that I thought I pray the same outcome for you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are now comfortably settled in at Corolla in the Outer Banks. The weather was coolish Saturday and Sunday vut started to warm up this morning, so we were out on the beach for a couple of hours this morning. My DH and I saw the sunrise yesterday and this morning. It is nice to watch it come up on a nearly deserted beach. On our visit to the beach with everyone this morning, I was thrilled to see Dolphins out swimming just a little ways out from us and hope we will see them again.
> Our GS, Jackson, who will be two at the beginning of July, loved the beach, but not the water. Mind you the water is still pretty cold. I managed it up to my knees, but it will have to warm up more before I venture further in.
> 
> Sue


What a beautiful vacation spot Sue! Little Jackson looks like he is enjoying the sand play! I just looked to see how far that is from where I live. It is about an 8 hour drive. I was hoping it was closer!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I know I have not mentioned many of your very lovely FOs shown here but when you are 15 or 20 pages behind every time you just can't address them all. I commend you all on your work and I thank you for sharing!!!!


I was just about to write the same thing, Jan! I'm starting out way behind... and have made no UFO progress lately. We and another couple had to take our Airstreams to a dealer in London, Ontario this past week for work on setting up our hitches properly. I had no UFOs that I felt I could work on in the car if I ever wanted to raise my eyes to the world outside, so I started a new project-- the Lefty shawl, which is on Ravelry(paid pattern). It's fun to knit!

We really enjoyed camping outside Kingston on both the way out and the way back-- we checked out the locks on the Rideau Canal and drove home through the Thousand Islands...we definitely plan to return!!

We were without wifi for a lot of our trip, so have fallen way behind on KP...but what else is new?!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, Mary, glad to see you on the pages again. It sounds as if you had a wonderful time!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice photos Sue. Glad you are enjoying your vacation.

Your miter jacket is coming along nicely Tanya. The recipient is sure to love it.

KX - The three baby blankets I made recently were all around 44 inches.

Glad your weather was nice enough for a ride Toni. It's been cool and unsettled up your way.

Welcome Vermontmary, glad your camping trip went well.

I know I am missing someone, apologies. It has been a busy weekend. The family and friends have all left after the wedding. Our bride became a bridezilla all week so it was, shall we say, interesting.

Back to work, have a great day all.

Melanie


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Mary, glad you found us again. Sounds like a nice vacation and good that you have a new project on your needles.,

Tanya, I meant to say how much I like your adult miter jacket! I sure wish you luck with the arms. Cutting sounds pretty scary!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I meant to mention your sweater.. I love the fall colors!! and the design of it.. I know she will love it..

So good to see you again Vermont Mary.. it sounds like you are having a wonderful time .. and sometimes getting away from the internet is all the relaxing we need  plus the views sound very pretty!!

Oh no Melanie!! stress will turn the most lovely of person into a monster.. I hope she calmed down enough to have a beautiful wedding and amazing honeymoon.. 

I had a wonderful call from my daughter yesterday morning and a wonderful visit with my son last night and a great dinner with hubby.. I'd say it made my day!!! nothing better to lift my spirits than being with my loved ones.. it doesn't happen very often that I get both Daughter and Son on the same day  

I have an incredibly busy morning then I have to go to work!! so I am up early.. trying to get it all done with the least amount of stress possible..  and have some zen time with my knitting.. that will help my morning


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I haven't done anything with my Change yarn. I would love to see a picture when you can. Your mitered jacket is coming along nicely.
> 
> My sock pattern had no gusset instructions in it. I got out my Sock lesson printouts and figured it out. I should be done with the heel sometime today. Getting the thing past the heel will be great. That means I have gotten myself familiar again with all the major concerns in making a sock.  So this pattern will once again be my car pattern and get done in due time. So I will be working on the others at home.


Sounds good Bev. There are so many ways to do sock heels and often with different kinds of wraps. I never remember them because of that and always have to check and chose a heel. But that is part of the fun for me.

The Change yarn is interesting. Larger needles best. Started with a #7 and moved up to a #8. Looked at some patterns online, Red Heart's website. They have a couple of crochet scarves that are large open lace. Will try to post later when I get back. Have not been sleeping well, working hard and traveling around too much these days. My little remodel job has begun and I am still struggling to get help for some small projects on my rental/for sale. So still way too much on the plate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks to everyone who commented on my Miter sweater. i love those colors, too--find them very exciting, just like Fall in the North East. the cotton yarn is very soft, too, and am happy with that. hope it doesn't stretch too much.

Caryn--i have had to cut a couple of other projects and learned that it was no wheres near as scary as it seemed at first. remember Bev's Random Monet that she cut in half and made 2 projects? we walked thru that with her and hers turned out wonderfully well.

Ronie--so good you had such a great family day. perfect season for people being together in harmony

Mary--glad your traveling around is going well. sounds like a bunch of fun--so much to see in our world.

Melanie--well you can now take a deep breathe and relax. i am sure the event will provide many humorous stories in the future.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Summer Love-KNOT! by Dragonbird Creations
> Nice in narrow stripes - I like the top one - & #5 & #8.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-love-knot
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jane! I really like that Melancholy Scarf!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

What a wonderful day you had, Ronie. Have a as good as possible day today at work. :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the good thoughts, everyone! Wrist is doing much better, so should be able to get out of the splint in a couple of weeks. Doc likes to be cautious with these things.

Only knitting has been on the June lace pattern for the lace-pattern-a-month scarf. Since knitting is so slow now, I think I will get going on the July and August patterns to have them ready in time. I am such a procrastinator, though, that something else 'pretty, shiny' is bound to set that plan awry. LOL!

Sue - love those pics! I am enjoying your vacation vicariously! Wonderfully relaxing!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I know what you mean, Mary about not knitting too much while on the road. There is too much to see and discuss with DH as you go.

Your time at the ocean, Sue is much different. It looks so relaxing and pleasant with the grands I just love the sounds of the ocean - looking into the horizon - digging toes into the sand. Ahhhhh how relaxing for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Good morning all. Lots of wonderful things happening again with the party.
> 
> I finally got the chart to my computer, DFL! Another lovely pattern which I will use with my single skein of Diadem.
> 
> ...


Who knows, Jan? There are so many missing, and all precious, which was why I had them on the computer desk. However three kind friends now have volunteered to help make up the loss. The one's that are most missed are my mother's books. Most exasperating still! The iron does not really compensate! But I am glad I found that. As I am that you found the part for your fountain!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are now comfortably settled in at Corolla in the Outer Banks. The weather was coolish Saturday and Sunday vut started to warm up this morning, so we were out on the beach for a couple of hours this morning. My DH and I saw the sunrise yesterday and this morning. It is nice to watch it come up on a nearly deserted beach. On our visit to the beach with everyone this morning, I was thrilled to see Dolphins out swimming just a little ways out from us and hope we will see them again.
> Our GS, Jackson, who will be two at the beginning of July, loved the beach, but not the water. Mind you the water is still pretty cold. I managed it up to my knees, but it will have to warm up more before I venture further in.
> 
> Sue


It looks absolutely idyllic. Enjoy.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Who knows, Jan? There are so many missing, and all precious, which was why I had them on the computer desk. However three kind friends now have volunteered to help make up the loss. The one's that are most missed are my mother's books. Most exasperating still! The iron does not really compensate! But I am glad I found that. As I am that you found the part for your fountain!


Now all I have to do is remember where in the world i put my MP3 player
 LOL

I really to hope that you find them, Julie, yes the biggest loss is your Mother's books.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, sounds like you should take this week off to recover.  Hopefully, things settled and smoothed out toward the wedding day. At least try not to put too many things on your plate this week. 

After I got my heel done this morning and looked back at the pattern, she had the gusset there, but labeled it 'foot'. I, however, am quite happy with the gusset I used as it was for DPNs and I didn't have to translate it from circular instructions.  This pattern really gives me a pretty basic sock pattern (with my gusset) with any 16 stitch lace pattern I want to have on it. So it's probably a keeper.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, sounds like you should take this week off to recover.  Hopefully, things settled and smoothed out toward the wedding day. At least try not to put too many things on your plate this week.
> 
> After I got my heel done this morning and looked back at the pattern, she had the gusset there, but labeled it 'foot'. I, however, am quite happy with the gusset I used as it was for DPNs and I didn't have to translate it from circular instructions.  This pattern really gives me a pretty basic sock pattern (with my gusset) with any 16 stitch lace pattern I want to have on it. So it's probably a keeper.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't see the instructions in patterns. LOL   I am glad you found a good pattern though.. Sometimes basic is better! this way you can make your own interpretations and have one of a kind socks 

Berroco has a new free pattern.. it is a lace cardigan  http://www.berroco.com/patterns/lavanya I think this is pretty.. but then I'm not sure if its the pattern or the color they did it in... I'm also not sure what weight this yarn is.. I am going to copy and paste Janes explanation of what makes what in our yarns.. this just says 100g  but it does tell me stitches per inch and a few more clues to what kind of yarn it is 

ah ha it is a worsted weight... 206 yds per 100g  it is mostly acrylic with a little bit of cotton in it.. this shouldn't be too hard to find..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Norma, I can totally understand about working on your pattern one bit at a time. My brain goes on overload sometimes, too. I just wanted to make sure that I got all of the parts that I was supposed to. It is looking really good!!!

Tanya, the thought of cutting those sleeves gives me the shivers. More power to you for having the courage to do that.

What a week you have had, Melanie. I, too, hope that it turned out to be fun weekend for everyone and that this week is more mellow for you.

Ronie, you are not the only one that misses things that are right in front of you. I cannot count how many time I have done that! Talk about embarrassing! 

I am so glad to hear your books are being replenished, Julie. It would be so hard to loose those books from your mother. 

The last of my flowers got put in the ground just in time for another nice rain.  I am sure glad we snuck in that bike ride yesterday when we did. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 7. It's coming along. 

ETA: not sure why the picture is sideways.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, love that Spring Fling. What a gorgeous pattern and lovely stitching.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love that Spring Fling. What a gorgeous pattern and lovely stitching.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

HI ALL, just want to let you know I'm here but haven't had a chance to look at anything yet. I had NO electric yesterday from noon until 3:30 AM........so obviously couldn't use the tablet as I was afraid I wouldn't get out to charge it anywhere. 
The good news is I finished clue 7 as I couldn't do much around the house. And I ate a whole pint of Ben & Jerry's for dinner as I didn't need ice cream soup in the freezer and other than that I never opened the doors in the hopes that all would stay semi cold. the ice cream was ta the consistency of having been on the counter for maybe 15 minutes so things stayed cold for a long time. OK see you later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't see the instructions in patterns. LOL   I am glad you found a good pattern though.. Sometimes basic is better! this way you can make your own interpretations and have one of a kind socks
> 
> Berroco has a new free pattern.. it is a lace cardigan  http://www.berroco.com/patterns/lavanya I think this is pretty.. but then I'm not sure if its the pattern or the color they did it in... I'm also not sure what weight this yarn is.. I am going to copy and paste Janes explanation of what makes what in our yarns.. this just says 100g  but it does tell me stitches per inch and a few more clues to what kind of yarn it is
> 
> ah ha it is a worsted weight... 206 yds per 100g  it is mostly acrylic with a little bit of cotton in it.. this shouldn't be too hard to find..


if you click on the skein of yarn it takes you to the url for it:

http://www.berroco.com/yarns/berroco-weekend

it is a pretty sweater, lacey but not too.

I often misread. Witness what happened when I did the Mardryn (lol).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Now all I have to do is remember where in the world i put my MP3 player
> LOL
> 
> I really to hope that you find them, Julie, yes the biggest loss is your Mother's books.


It is a bit like putting down and losing a cordless phone- except at least if some one rings it should help to locate it!
The MP3 player of course will stay quiet- hope you find it soon!
Time for Breakfast!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My son got married today and despite a few problems it was a lovely happy day and the weather cooperated beautifully the church they got married in is St Cuthberts original built in the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . A beautiful old church inside and out 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 7. It's coming along.
> 
> ETA: not sure why the picture is sideways.


It is lovely even sideways :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> HI ALL, just want to let you know I'm here but haven't had a chance to look at anything yet. I had NO electric yesterday from noon until 3:30 AM........so obviously couldn't use the tablet as I was afraid I wouldn't get out to charge it anywhere.
> The good news is I finished clue 7 as I couldn't do much around the house. And I ate a whole pint of Ben & Jerry's for dinner as I didn't need ice cream soup in the freezer and other than that I never opened the doors in the hopes that all would stay semi cold. the ice cream was ta the consistency of having been on the counter for maybe 15 minutes so things stayed cold for a long time. OK see you later.


That was rather a long power cut. Glad things did not defrost too badly. What a good thing our needles need only our muscle power. Did the power outage affect a lot of people?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, many prayers and congratulations for your son and his bride. And for all your family.
It is beautiful church.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sonja, congratulations to your son and new daughter-in-law! It is such a lovely old church.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats Sonja! Beautiful church. So glad your son's wedding went well. Best wishes for the new couple  Some were worried the groom might jilt the bride at my family's wedding this past weekend, she was that bad.

Coming along nicely MissPam. That is a nice pattern.

Love your dinner Chris. Done that myself, lol. Going out to dinner with a girl friend tonight so DH is on his own.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is lovely even sideways :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, many prayers and congratulations for your son and his bride. And for all your family.
> It is beautiful church.


And from me, too, Sonja.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Coming along nicely MissPam. That is a nice pattern.


Thanks, Melanie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats Sonja! Beautiful church. So glad your son's wedding went well. Best wishes for the new couple  Some were worried the groom might jilt the bride at my family's wedding this past weekend, she was that bad.
> 
> Coming along nicely MissPam. That is a nice pattern.
> 
> Love your dinner Chris. Done that myself, lol. Going out to dinner with a girl friend tonight so DH is on his own.


Thank you very much . Your wedding sounds like an interesting one 😄
Thank you Norma and Julie
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Sonja.


Thank you Pam

Sonja


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a few problems it was a lovely happy day and the weather cooperated beautifully the church they got married in is St Cuthberts original built in the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . A beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


Congrats to you and your family on this great occasion! What a beautiful place to hold their wedding ceremony I pray all the best for the new bride and groom!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

For heaven's sakes, a double post. Haven't had that in a long time :-(


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Congrats to you and your family on this great occasion! What a beautiful place to hold their wedding ceremony I pray all the best for the new bride and groom!


Thank you very much 
Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Congrats!!! That is going to be spectacular! It sure looks good so far. I can see sideways no problems Technology has a mind of its own you know.


Thanks, Jan! Yes, it sure does.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have several pages to catch up on but that will have to wait until tomorrow. I've had a couple of busy days - likely to continue for a bit with fitting in last visits & arrangements before I leave for Newfoundland.
A few patterns to share...

Julia Shawl by Knitisfun - Catherine Roujansky 
Free for a limited time!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/julia-shawl-2

Haiti Scarf by Ilga Leja 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haiti-scarf

Pineapple Lace Shawl 
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pineapple-lace-shawl-197665.html

Sunny Days Tank
http://www.yarnspirations.com/sunny-days-tank.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=05-26-2015-AllAboutThatLaceB


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad the gusset you used for your sock pattern worked for you Bev! Sounds like you got a winner pattern there.

Julie, glad hear that some of your books are being replaced by your kind friends!

Pam, your Spring Fling keeps looking prettier and prettier. It is nice to keep seeing the progress.

Oh no Chris. This is not a good week for you.
At least you had some Ben and Jerrys in the fridge that just had to be saved!
 

Glad it turned out to be a nice wedding and beautiful day. What a lovely old church! Congratulations to all!

Love the Haiti scarf Jane. Couldn't resist, and saved it. Thanks for the link. Good luck with all your goodbyes and preparations for going back to Newfoundland.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, that is a long time to be without power. Glad the power is back on. The story about your ice cream reminds me of what we did when camping with the kids when they were little. We bought a half gallon of ice cream and gave everyone a spoon. 

Sonja, congrats and prayers for you and your family. What a lovely church to have a wedding in. Gorgeous.

Thanks, Jane, I printed out the tank top.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, your Spring Fling keeps looking prettier and prettier. It is nice to keep seeing the progress.


Thanks, Caryn!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Marking my place. My Husband had more surgery yesterday. I hope he will be able to come home tomorrow. The last couple of weeks have been horrendous. Hopefully, things will keep moving forward now.

Peggy


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a few problems it was a lovely happy day and the weather cooperated beautifully the church they got married in is St Cuthberts original built in the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . A beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


That is beautiful Sonja. Congratulations! Will we get to see pictures of the bride and groom? 💖


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the Spring Fling update, Pam. It is soooo pretty!!! 

What a lovely place for a wedding, Sonja! I am glad everything went so well. 

Take Care, Peggy. I am with you, I hope things start moving forward for you and your husband also. 

Thank you for the beautiful pattern temptations, Jane! Happy Wrapping Up your stay in France. 

PS Chris, I have had that kind of supper before (and the electricity was working just fine.  ) It sounds like you had a good day in spite of everything.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was rather a long power cut. Glad things did not defrost too badly. What a good thing our needles need only our muscle power. Did the power outage affect a lot of people?


Yes, it was an extremely long time for the power to be out considering there was no natural disasters or an accident that hit the pole or anything like that. Since it was our Memorial Day holiday I don't think the electric company wanted to send anyone out until night shift so they wouldn't have to pay holiday pay. I called there 3 times but these days you only get an automated system, no live person to express my thoughts. And the only people affected were those that live around the lake here, maybe 30 or 40 homes. Probably everyone turned on their air conditioners at the same time and blew out a transformer. Sometimes in the winter the power goes out due to heavy snow knocking a branch down on a wire some where up the road. That is usually fixed fairly quickly, depending. I do have a kerosene heater for those days. But nothing was as bad as after Hurricane Sandy. I was without power for 7 days. Luckily there is a shower at work and I do make use of that a couple of times. 
Anyway, enough of me. I see you have been gifted your missing books. That is wonderful. Hope all goes well with your dryer repair too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Caryn! It is most heartening to be on the receiving end of such kindness.



sisu said:


> Glad the gusset you used for your sock pattern worked for you Bev! Sounds like you got a winner pattern there.
> 
> Julie, glad hear that some of your books are being replaced by your kind friends!
> 
> ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my place. My Husband had more surgery yesterday. I hope he will be able to come home tomorrow. The last couple of weeks have been horrendous. Hopefully, things will keep moving forward now.
> 
> Peggy


Peggy, sorry to hear that things aren't going as anticipated. Please know that you and your husband will be in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my place. My Husband had more surgery yesterday. I hope he will be able to come home tomorrow. The last couple of weeks have been horrendous. Hopefully, things will keep moving forward now.
> 
> Peggy


So sorry to hear of that- hoping for you, too, that things are looking up.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I would just like to say thanks for kind thoughts on the fiasco with the little hen. There are 3 or 4 hens and 1 rooster that come up every day to eat the birdseed that I throw out so it is a habit now after a couple of years to throw extra seed daily for them. But that little girl is very skittish now. I feel bad for her. 
Also - that was probably only the second time (maybe 3rd time) &#128522; I have ever eaten a whole pint in 1 sitting. &#128576; I have also been known to eat a whole box of Entenmans pastry in one sitting. I wonder if everyone is familiar with that brand?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes, it was an extremely long time for the power to be out considering there was no natural disasters or an accident that hit the pole or anything like that. Since it was our Memorial Day holiday I don't think the electric company wanted to send anyone out until night shift so they wouldn't have to pay holiday pay. I called there 3 times but these days you only get an automated system, no live person to express my thoughts. And the only people affected were those that live around the lake here, maybe 30 or 40 homes. Probably everyone turned on their air conditioners at the same time and blew out a transformer. Sometimes in the winter the power goes out due to heavy snow knocking a branch down on a wire some where up the road. That is usually fixed fairly quickly, depending. I do have a kerosene heater for those days. But nothing was as bad as after Hurricane Sandy. I was without power for 7 days. Luckily there is a shower at work and I do make use of that a couple of times.
> Anyway, enough of me. I see you have been gifted your missing books. That is wonderful. Hope all goes well with your dryer repair too.


7 days without! That has to have been tough going. you probably lost anything frozen. My power supply company has a guarantee that if you are without power more than a couple of hours they will give you a credit on your bill- not sure how much, but they do aim to keep people connected. I suppose the reasoning for doing so little for so long would be cost oriented . Can't get the drier done till Monday, but they pointed out he is working on a Public Holiday so I will just have to survive till then. It is hard to dry things in cold weather though- I have resorted to wrapping small things around a hot water bottle.
People have been very generous, and I am very grateful. I am glad I got the new letter box, that will hold larger items comfortably.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the Spring Fling update, Pam. It is soooo pretty!!!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Peggy, sorry to hear that things aren't going as anticipated. Please know that you and your husband will be in my prayers.


And from me, too, Peggy.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) Peggy. Hope your DH recovers soon. <3


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Chris, we have been up to two weeks without power. I know how frustrating it is and can commiserate with your Sandy loss. One hurricane season we were hit with four storms, three of which knocked out our power for over a week each time. Ugh. And of course hurricane season is during the hot season so no A/C. Sleeping is challenging, lol. So glad your current power loss was only a short duration. Best to keep another pint of Ben & Jerry's just in case


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> if you click on the skein of yarn it takes you to the url for it:
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/yarns/berroco-weekend
> 
> ...


I did that but it doesn't say what weight it is... just the oz.. and yardage.. but I deducted that it is a worsted weight.. and I would think that any acrylic blend will be ok.. I think a soft one mixed either with cotton like this yarn is or maybe a mix of wool or bamboo would be ok.. a test swatch would be the only way to know for sure.. I wouldn't want it in Red Heart Supersaver.. I'm afraid it would be to rough.. and thick!! maybe a Caron would be nice..  I cannot find a place near by that sells Berroco.. so a substitute would be necessary!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Your Spring Fling is really growing Pam.. and it looks beautiful!!!!

Sonja what a great day!! and interesting church


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Your Spring Fling is really growing Pam.. and it looks beautiful!!!!


Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Peggy I will be praying for a full and quick recovery for your husband.. it is hard when you have very little control over everything..

Chris my hubby and I have finished off deserts that should of lasted a lot longer than it did.. sometimes your either too hot for a good meal or too tired.. but what ever the reason going whole hog on something isn't all that bad if done once in awhile.. actually I think it can be quite therapeutic at times 

I had to wait on the lady and her daughters that snubbed me at the camping trip today.. _awkward!!!_ but at least it is behind me and we can all move on... 

I got my yarn from craftsy today  it is the Cascade Alpaca Lace and is a bit finer than most of my fingering but not as thin as crochet thread.. now I need the perfect patterns.. I am sure I have one in my Raverly Library 

Have a great evening everyone!! see ya in the morning


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I had to wait on the lady and her daughters that snubbed me at the camping trip today.. _awkward!!!_ but at least it is behind me and we can all move on...
> 
> I got my yarn from craftsy today  it is the Cascade Alpaca Lace and is a bit finer than most of my fingering but not as thin as crochet thread.. now I need the perfect patterns.. I am sure I have one in my Raverly Library


Perhaps they were duly embarrassed and you were full of grace. 

What a treat!!! Your yarn sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, do we get to see photos of all of these special books when they come?  So we can be tantalized and tempted and wish they were in our libraries?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, Chris--no electricity. That is a bummer. I am fortunate that when the electricity goes, they seem to get it fixed relatively quickly. Of course we all b....tch about it. But I don''t need a disaster to hit the ice cream--all organic of course. Alden is my fav.

Had to laugh about your showering at work. I had no water for 2 winters after my house burned. Used to drive to a truck stop to shower--they were free if you bought $5 of gas which was a decent amount back then. I also joined a gym to have closer showers. We do what we must to survive, don't we.

Pam--Spring Fling coming along so well.

Sonja--Congrats on your son's marriage. That must feel so special to be in such an old church building with all its history surrounding you. Hope the couple had a wonderful time. 

Peggy--Much good wishing for you and your DH. Hope his healing progresses well.

Bev--so when are you modeling your socks?

Jane--another collections of shawls to save and fantasize making. Liked that there was a chart for the pineapple lace shawl.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Peggy, praying for you DH for a quick and full recovery. Hugs to you both. Sorry things have been so rough.

Yes, Ronie, you were full of grace! I can't believe they snubbed you. How shortsighted they are.

Heading to bed. Worked on my Old Flame tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--Spring Fling coming along so well.


Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I did that but it doesn't say what weight it is... just the oz.. and yardage.. but I deducted that it is a worsted weight.. and I would think that any acrylic blend will be ok.. I think a soft one mixed either with cotton like this yarn is or maybe a mix of wool or bamboo would be ok.. a test swatch would be the only way to know for sure.. I wouldn't want it in Red Heart Supersaver.. I'm afraid it would be to rough.. and thick!! maybe a Caron would be nice..  I cannot find a place near by that sells Berroco.. so a substitute would be necessary!!


It is true it doesn't name the yarn weight but looking at the needle size and the gauge tells me it is a worsted wt. Agree with you about the RH Supersaver yarn. Don't know what you will find locally, but hopefully something of better quality and interest than the RH. Caron is soft but I always see it as a lighter wt yarn--maybe because I have used in what felt like a DK wt. Berroco does have nice yarns, tho, and if you can find some will probably like it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, do we get to see photos of all of these special books when they come?  So we can be tantalized and tempted and wish they were in our libraries?


I will try to remember!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Peggy, you are in my thoughts and prayers for both you and your DH. Serious health issues are so worrisome. Hopefully he will be back to his full health soon&#128522;

Chris, those acquaintances can't know you if they snubbed you. You are far too dear for the likes of them.&#128522;

Chris, If I don't have some one to cook for, I have been known to make a bowl of popcorn for supper (not microwave). Of course that is with electricity.&#128517; fortunately we don't have energy blackouts very often. Our last one was in April of 2014 -- that lasted a few days.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Peggy, praying for you DH for a quick and full recovery. Hugs to you both. Sorry things have been so rough.
> 
> Yes, Ronie, you were full of grace! I can't believe they snubbed you. How shortsighted they are.
> 
> Heading to bed. Worked on my Old Flame tonight.


LOL hopefully still a new flame too ... sorry couldn't resist   

I'm off to watch something on the tv and try to get some more fishy's made!!! 

I agree Tanya I think the Caron is a softer and thinner yarn.. I'll keep looking.. I probably won't make it anyway.. but if I were to try an attempt another sweater I think this one would be perfect


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Perhaps they were duly embarrassed and you were full of grace.
> 
> What a treat!!! Your yarn sounds wonderful!!!


Thank you Toni what great way of putting this.. I try!! and I know my co-worker (who's son is marrying their daughter :shock: ) thought I handled it very well


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> LOL hopefully still a new flame too ... sorry couldn't resist
> 
> I'm off to watch something on the tv and try to get some more fishy's made!!!
> 
> I agree Tanya I think the Caron is a softer and thinner yarn.. I'll keep looking.. I probably won't make it anyway.. but if I were to try an attempt another sweater I think this one would be perfect


Ronie, Ravely says Aran weight, 8 ply. http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/berroco-weekend
If there is a Hobby Lobby near check "I love this Yarn". They have been changing some of their stock and have different brands for some yarn. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, Ravely says Aran weight, 8 ply. http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/berroco-weekend
> If there is a Hobby Lobby near check "I love this Yarn". They have been changing some of their stock and have different brands for some yarn. Good luck in your search.


Gently, Tricia, it is actually 10 ply for Aran, 8 WPI.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, your family wedding sounds as though it will go done in family folklore. :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my place. My Husband had more surgery yesterday. I hope he will be able to come home tomorrow. The last couple of weeks have been horrendous. Hopefully, things will keep moving forward now.
> 
> Peggy


Hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Hugs and prayers for you both.


Peg I hope everything goes to plan and your husband is allowed to go home a

Sonja


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Mel, I'll be sure to pick up some more Ben & Jerrys for next time. &#128521; 

Ronie, glad to hear that I'm not the only one to have pigged out on desert. &#128518;

Jan, I have done popcorn for dinner too! I generally make lunch my big meal and don't eat as much for dinner. Sometimes just a bowl of cereal or frozen waffles or pancakes - I don't buy often but nice to have. My grocery store sells fresh packaged waffles near the bread aisle. They are small so I have toasted them and made ice cream sandwiches with them.

Edited to fix an OMG how the heck did the computer get that word out of my typing!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

A little update on knitting with Diadem...

First, the Money Chart is working well with diadem..

1. Do not use tiny needles, I would say size US 5 or larger.
2. Make sure you have sharp points (I am using Knit Picks Harmony or Rainbow wood)
3. Metal needles are too slick for the silk/alpaca blend...at least in my opinion...I tried them first and it was "too slick" for the yarn.
4. No complicated stitches (nupps are a huge problem if you have to "TINK" ... you know knit backwards or frog.
5. Try to knit loosely because this yarn splits due to it being single ply. My tension is always loose, so if you have a tight tension, go up 1 or 2 needle sizes.

And I would not use it for tassels or anything of that sort. 

So, that is the report for now. Also, this repeat is only 31 rows long, but with size 6 needles, it works out to be quite large...so it goes very fast.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, thanks for the tips about using diadem. About those nupps, seems like I will have an interesting frog.  Fortunately, I hadn't gotten too far when I put it aside.

Tanya, I should get the first sock done next week sometime. Then I will post a picture. I am past the heel into the foot. It's going rather quickly though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I finished one of the workshop projects (Whoo Hoo!) AND went for a nice bike ride ...


Great - a wonderful feeling in both cases, I know.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I think my diagonal and flat measurements are right for the square ...


I think that if the sides are 42", the diagonal would be close to 60".


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Your photo area does a nice job showing off your work, Jane. How nice that it is the perfect color for your friend. What is not to love about that deep rich color paired with a very nice pattern and perfect workmanship...


Oh, Jan, you are so kind. 
I still haven't blocked it - too many visits & outings happening - trying to see people before I leave.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...We really enjoyed camping outside Kingston on both the way out and the way back-- we checked out the locks on the Rideau Canal and drove home through the Thousand Islands...we definitely plan to return!!


So glad that you had a nice trip. I have heard that Thousand Islands is quite pretty.


> We were without wifi for a lot of our trip, so have fallen way behind on KP...but what else is new?!


I had been wondering where you were - hoping that things were okay. Seems that you were just having fun - so that is great news.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> A little update on knitting with Diadem...
> 
> First, the Money Chart is working well with diadem..
> 
> ...


I'll get back to you on metal needles with cotton and/or acrylic thread/yarn. I have your "project" saved in DFL folder on my D: drive. You'll note that my avatar has been changed. <G>


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL hopefully still a new flame too ... sorry couldn't resist
> 
> I'm off to watch something on the tv and try to get some more fishy's made!!!
> 
> I agree Tanya I think the Caron is a softer and thinner yarn.. I'll keep looking.. I probably won't make it anyway.. but if I were to try an attempt another sweater I think this one would be perfect


Well the pattern will stay safe in your files until it calls on your again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, thanks for the tips about using diadem. About those nupps, seems like I will have an interesting frog.  Fortunately, I hadn't gotten too far when I put it aside.
> 
> Tanya, I should get the first sock done next week sometime. Then I will post a picture. I am past the heel into the foot. It's going rather quickly though.


Sounds like a good anticipation for us all.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that if the sides are 42", the diagonal would be close to 60".


I'm guessing that the diagonal will be one inch longer than the side...but I'll have to have the faster knitters test that. PDF of basic dishcloth attached below.

I "THINK" that 215 to 240 stitches on baby weight yarn and 3.5mm circular will get me 43 to 48 stitches on the diagonal. Please tell me what the flat side measures out...it won't have the edging yet, so don't block just now.

Okay...found a photo on http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Dish/grandmas-favorite-dishcloth

BUT...I have knit the steps for the RS and purled the WS. I *would* have to make it more interesting. Website for the edging will wait. I'm just double-checking my guessing. Don't worry about downloading the attachment...the website will have the same instruction.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your new avatar, Kaixixang.  I love the color change in that.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Chris, those acquaintances can't know you if they snubbed you. You are far too dear for the likes of them.😊
> .


Chris, OMG!!! RONIE, those acquaintances can't know you if they snubbed you. you are far too dear for the likes of them!!

all I can say is, that I must think of you all is family being I interchange your names just like I do with my kids. LOL. 
I do hope you all had a good laugh and neother Ronie or Chris is offended😊


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If I may bore people again with my technology issues: how do you set up a phone for taking pictures. It occurred to me that I have 2 phones that can take pics but have no idea how to do it or how to download to the camera. Thinking it may be easier to carry these around than the older, clunkier one that can zoom in 12x. The older one, given to me by gd, says there is no more memory so need to get those pics off the camera. The other one is a newer phone that has never been used for pics as far as I recall. Bought it to take credit card payments at craft fairs but it never worked due to lack of internet connection at the fairs. I am charging up both phones this a.m.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> If I may bore people again with my technology issues: how do you set up a phone for taking pictures. It occurred to me that I have 2 phones that can take pics but have no idea how to do it or how to download to the camera. Thinking it may be easier to carry these around than the older, clunkier one that can zoom in 12x. The older one, given to me by gd, says there is no more memory so need to get those pics off the camera. The other one is a newer phone that has never been used for pics as far as I recall. Bought it to take credit card payments at craft fairs but it never worked due to lack of internet connection at the fairs. I am charging up both phones this a.m.


If you have a SD memory card in the camera...I can search for a USB SD card reader that will plug into your USB slot on either the MAC or MS Windows computer for grabbing ALL of the photos. Let me know if you do have the memory card that is removable by pushing on it and grabbing it out of the camera...and if you want the link for purchasing one for yourself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> If you have a SD memory card in the camera...I can search for a USB SD card reader that will plug into your USB slot on either the MAC or MS Windows computer for grabbing ALL of the photos. Let me know if you do have the memory card that is removable by pushing on it and grabbing it out of the camera...and if you want the link for purchasing one for yourself.


One one phone (an LG) there is a SD slot. Cannot see a card in their. The other one (Samsung) cannot find slot for an SD card. There is a small round plug in opening on the bottom side of the phone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://video-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xat1/v/t42.1790-2/11282425_10153853057940299_1466611359_n.mp4?oh=9b5c80b794f63a28b8e1010cadbe55d3&oe=5565D97B

thinking particularly of you Toni with your smart ass cows.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, Ravely says Aran weight, 8 ply. http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/berroco-weekend
> If there is a Hobby Lobby near check "I love this Yarn". They have been changing some of their stock and have different brands for some yarn. Good luck in your search.


The Berroco Weekend has 3 different weights.. DK, Worsted and Bulky.. I think the one I was referring to and the one you are referring to is what I concluded as worsted.. Aran never comes to mind for me.. I guess I need to do more cables .. LOL thanks for looking this up for me though.. the only Hobby Lobby that I have seen is in Medford.. and that is quite a long ways away.. but I do have a SIL that lives in that area so its not out of the question.. just a matter of time getting over there..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> A little update on knitting with Diadem...
> 
> First, the Money Chart is working well with diadem..
> 
> ...


Thank you for this valuable information!!! I don't have Diadem but I do have some 1ply that would cause similar issues..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Chris, OMG!!! RONIE, those acquaintances can't know you if they snubbed you. you are far too dear for the likes of them!!
> 
> all I can say is, that I must think of you all is family being I interchange your names just like I do with my kids. LOL.
> I do hope you all had a good laugh and neother Ronie or Chris is offended😊


 Jan!! your right we must be family because even though it was the wrong name I knew it was me ... I grew up in such a large family and Mom would holler out all our names before she got the right one.. LOL I have found myself doing the same..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://video-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xat1/v/t42.1790-2/11282425_10153853057940299_1466611359_n.mp4?oh=9b5c80b794f63a28b8e1010cadbe55d3&oe=5565D97B
> 
> thinking particularly of you Toni with your smart ass cows.


That is so great and answers so many questions!! those are some very smart cows.. I love the one who releases them all from being milked!! so cute and so smart.. 
One day I was on the other side of the fence than the cows and one came up and started sucking on my fingers.. I was startled and also pleased that the cow liked me.. hubby later told me it must of been Henry! He was a wiener calf and was bottle fed... so he had no fear of me


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> One one phone (an LG) there is a SD slot. Cannot see a card in their. The other one (Samsung) cannot find slot for an SD card. There is a small round plug in opening on the bottom side of the phone.


on my phone there is a button on the side that will take the picture.. it is a older Tracfone and I have to email me the picture.. I might be able to open my gallery (look in your tools, and settings) and plug it into my computer with my Picture program open for them to directly download but I have not tried it... It is definitely something to look into when I get a new phone.. but this one is still fine so there is no chance in that happening any time soon


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> http://video-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xat1/v/t42.1790-2/11282425_10153853057940299_1466611359_n.mp4?oh=9b5c80b794f63a28b8e1010cadbe55d3&oe=5565D97B
> 
> thinking particularly of you Toni with your smart ass cows.


That was great fun :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 7. It's coming along.
> 
> ETA: not sure why the picture is sideways.


Gorgeous, even sideways!  Love that color!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I really liked the cow that kept moving the neck dividers to move the other cows our of the way so it could get to the food bucket. Amazingly intentional and planned behavior. Got love it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> on my phone there is a button on the side that will take the picture.. it is a older Tracfone and I have to email me the picture.. I might be able to open my gallery (look in your tools, and settings) and plug it into my computer with my Picture program open for them to directly download but I have not tried it... It is definitely something to look into when I get a new phone.. but this one is still fine so there is no chance in that happening any time soon


I just called Samsung. No help whatsoever. They referred me to a repair center!!!!!!!! Need to find someone closer who will look at the phone to see where there is a sim card, or if I even have one. Need to get the phone open I think but cannot figure that out. The other phone needs a Sim card I think--found the opening for one but it seems empty. Always a something. May try Radio Shack locally for pieces, or hit a Best Buy when I am traveling around.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Gorgeous, even sideways!  Love that color!


Thank you, Elizabeth!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gently, Tricia, it is actually 10 ply for Aran, 8 WPI.


Oops. I knew that but tend to mix things up sometimes. Forgot to double check before sending. Some of you are dyslexic - I am double.  p d b q are easy to mix up and only spell check tells me I used the wrong one.

Maybe that is part of the reason I am having trouble with Strawberry Fields. The repeat symbols are different. Instead of *, ( ), **, [ ] there are ➡⬅⬆⬇only the arrows are just outlines, not filled in. VERY hard to see or find. G [d place for a highlighter.

I am on the last repeat with 2 1/2 skeins of Caron ombre used so far. There is a finish section of about 16 rows so I will need the 4th skein. Without stretching, 7 rows = 5". I can imagine this in a blue/black ombre with touches of red and called Blackberry jam or blackberry cobbler. Add brown for the trim? ? ?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoyed the cow video, thanks. Grew up with cows, nice creatures.

Slow going on the Morning Dove, about a row a day, lol. I might finish this by August. I am not wild about the color but the yarn is soft and should be the correct yardage. I am using a size 3 needle because I think the US 2 would make a too dense fabric with this yarn. And yes I know I started early but as I am so much slower than most of you this will not be an issue.

Enjoy your last days in France Jane. Hope you have some nice farewell dinners with friends.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I just called Samsung. No help whatsoever. They referred me to a repair center!!!!!!!! Need to find someone closer who will look at the phone to see where there is a sim card, or if I even have one. Need to get the phone open I think but cannot figure that out. The other phone needs a Sim card I think--found the opening for one but it seems empty. Always a something. May try Radio Shack locally for pieces, or hit a Best Buy when I am traveling around.


you need to ask about the SD card not the Sim card there is a difference SD cards hold your pictures... I'm now entirely sure what a Sim card does.. here is a link to SD cards http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1FLDB_enUS546US549&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=sd%20card


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I'm guessing that the diagonal will be one inch longer than the side...but I'll have to have the faster knitters test that. PDF of basic dishcloth attached below.
> 
> I "THINK" that 215 to 240 stitches on baby weight yarn and 3.5mm circular will get me 43 to 48 stitches on the diagonal. Please tell me what the flat side measures out...it won't have the edging yet, so don't block just now.
> 
> ...


Does this help? Right angle: side 1 squared + side 2 squared = diagonal squared. 5 squared + 5 squared = 50 Square root about 7. If my math is working!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Oops. I knew that but tend to mix things up sometimes. Forgot to double check before sending. Some of you are dyslexic - I am double.  p d b q are easy to mix up and only spell check tells me I used the wrong one.
> 
> Maybe that is part of the reason I am having trouble with Strawberry Fields. The repeat symbols are different. Instead of *, ( ), **, [ ] there are ➡⬅⬆⬇only the arrows are just outlines, not filled in. VERY hard to see or find. G [d place for a highlighter.
> 
> I am on the last repeat with 2 1/2 skeins of Caron ombre used so far. There is a finish section of about 16 rows so I will need the 4th skein. Without stretching, 7 rows = 5". I can imagine this in a blue/black ombre with touches of red and called Blackberry jam or blackberry cobbler. Add brown for the trim? ? ?


 :thumbup: I am increasingly dyslexic- first time round never even occurred to me when I was trying to knit Madryn that the slashes went in different directions- does it ever make a difference to the look, though!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Does this help? Right angle: side 1 squared + side 2 squared = diagonal squared. 5 squared + 5 squared = 50 Square root about 7. If my math is working!


close enough


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> you need to ask about the SD card not the Sim card there is a difference SD cards hold your pictures... I'm now entirely sure what a Sim card does.. here is a link to SD cards http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1FLDB_enUS546US549&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=sd%20card


link not working--only takes me to a google search page. i will look up SD cards. thanks for doing this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--must be a bittersweet time to be leaving France. it sounds like you have an idyllic life there.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I just called Samsung. No help whatsoever. They referred me to a repair center!!!!!!!! Need to find someone closer who will look at the phone to see where there is a sim card, or if I even have one. Need to get the phone open I think but cannot figure that out. The other phone needs a Sim card I think--found the opening for one but it seems empty. Always a something. May try Radio Shack locally for pieces, or hit a Best Buy when I am traveling around.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Does this help? Right angle: side 1 squared + side 2 squared = diagonal squared. 5 squared + 5 squared = 50 Square root about 7. If my math is working!


mmmm...maybe

I figured that I am getting 5 stitches to the inch...and I wanted about 43 or 48 stitches from point to point.

5 times 43 = 215
5 times 48 = 240

Since I cast on 4 and increase to the center point and then decrease to 4. I am currently at 100+ stitches now...and I don't want to stop until I get to over 200+ for either measurement. I know the easy part is getting the edging and attachment done. But this middle part is TEDIOUS!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a few problems it was a lovely happy day and the weather cooperated beautifully the church they got married in is St Cuthberts original built in the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . A beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


Many congratulations to the bride and groom. Such a beautiful place to get married. Best wishes for their happiness.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so far behind and these are the cause of that. Will have to catch up later. Little one did cut a tooth before he went back home. Big one is enjoying lots of individual, interruption free attention.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm so far behind and these are the cause of that. Will have to catch up later. Little one did cut a tooth before he went back home. Big one is enjoying lots of individual, interruption free attention.


wonderful distractions and beautiful estate setting


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm so far behind and these are the cause of that. Will have to catch up later. Little one did cut a tooth before he went back home. Big one is enjoying lots of individual, interruption free attention.


Great distractions, Linda!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm so far behind and these are the cause of that. Will have to catch up later. Little one did cut a tooth before he went back home. Big one is enjoying lots of individual, interruption free attention.


What wonderful distractions. It doesn't get any better, does it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It is not this kind of camera. Mine are 2 cell phones, one a smart phone. Think I need to go into a store and find someone who will take a look without charging me to show me how to open up the phone. They will probably want to sell me a new battery for the Smart Phone as well as SD cards and USB connector cables.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Peg, I send my prayers for your husband to have a quick recovery from his surgery and hopefully be able to come home. Hugs to you as well.

DFL, thanks for the Diadem info. I am always tempted to buy it, but haven't as yet. 

Really wanted to see the cow video, Tanya, but it is saying there is some problem opening it. Maybe because I am using my iPad? I'll try again later.

Linda, your grandchildren are adorable. How wonderful to be able to spend quality time with the eldest. That estate looks like a beautiful place to be!

I am working on the Madryn ( 2nd time around). Just starting chart 3. The lace yarn I am using is very fine and I am thinking I might have to add more repeats of a chart somewhere along the line. Will have to see.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> wonderful distractions and beautiful estate setting


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree. What adorable GC you have.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It is not this kind of camera. Mine are 2 cell phones, one a smart phone. Think I need to go into a store and find someone who will take a look without charging me to show me how to open up the phone. They will probably want to sell me a new battery for the Smart Phone as well as SD cards and USB connector cables.


Not knowing what brand of "smart phone" you have...this link has some of the steps you might be using for most models: http://www.smartmobilephonesolutions.com/content/how-to-move-pictures-and-videos-to-an-sd-card-samsung-android-jelly-bean

Here are some possibles for a micro-SD card reader...and others to choose from lower down on the page: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/111675485513?item=111675485513&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true

I got my multi-SD card reader from ebay...but this is only one type of reader available out there. I didn't want to overwhelm you with both types.

It turns out on my calculations...I was 5 stitches UNDER for the total point-to-point number needed!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Clarification for blue lettering before...instead of 240 --> I need 245!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Clarification for blue lettering before...instead of 240 --> I need 245!


5 stitches off? pretty good going there.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your 'distractions' Linda


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Not knowing what brand of "smart phone" you have...this link has some of the steps you might be using for most models: http://www.smartmobilephonesolutions.com/content/how-to-move-pictures-and-videos-to-an-sd-card-samsung-android-jelly-bean
> 
> Here are some possibles for a micro-SD card reader...and others to choose from lower down on the page: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/111675485513?item=111675485513&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true
> 
> ...


Ah, finally some information that I can understand--an article for computer dummies, Yay!!!!!! thank you so much KX. I am heading out to Radio Shack where I can price out the SD cards and have them show me how to open this smart phone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Peg, I send my prayers for your husband to have a quick recovery from his surgery and hopefully be able to come home. Hugs to you as well.
> 
> DFL, thanks for the Diadem info. I am always tempted to buy it, but haven't as yet.
> 
> ...


Linda, the video should open for you on your computer and several of us have been able to do that. So hopefully, it will work for you, too.

A second Madryn? Very good. Love the way same pattern is so different with different yarns. Lots of fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Many congratulations to the bride and groom. Such a beautiful place to get married. Best wishes for their happiness.


Thank you Linda 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda those little ones are so cute. I haven't been to Treatham Gardens for years!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I'm so far behind and these are the cause of that. Will have to catch up later. Little one did cut a tooth before he went back home. Big one is enjoying lots of individual, interruption free attention.


Beautiful grandchildren . You are right about "butter wouldn't melt he's lovely 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Our bride became a bridezilla all week so it was, shall we say, interesting....


Sounds like it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I had a wonderful call from my daughter yesterday morning and a wonderful visit with my son last night and a great dinner with hubby...


Sounds like a great day, Ronie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm so far behind and these are the cause of that. Will have to catch up later. Little one did cut a tooth before he went back home. Big one is enjoying lots of individual, interruption free attention.


Grandchildren are so special!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Linda, the video should open for you on your computer and several of us have been able to do that. So hopefully, it will work for you, too.
> 
> A second Madryn? Very good. Love the way same pattern is so different with different yarns. Lots of fun.


I couldn't open it either. Must be a tablet thing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> http://video-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xat1/v/t42.1790-2/11282425_10153853057940299_1466611359_n.mp4?oh=9b5c80b794f63a28b8e1010cadbe55d3&oe=5565D97B
> 
> thinking particularly of you Toni with your smart ass cows.


Thank you for thinking of me, Tanya.  (I couldn't get the link to open, even when I was on fb. :? )

They can be stinkers, that's for sure. We woke up this morning to the cattle yard light on. "Someone" with a long tongue found the switch.  )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I really liked the cow that kept moving the neck dividers to move the other cows our of the way so it could get to the food bucket. Amazingly intentional and planned behavior. Got love it.


I have seen this video though, and liked that particular cow also. They are pretty fun critters.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your 'distractions' Linda


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I couldn't open it either. Must be a tablet thing.


I couldn't get it to open on my computer. It was saying something about "facebook error".


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoyed the cow video, thanks. Grew up with cows, nice creatures.
> 
> Slow going on the Morning Dove, about a row a day, lol. I might finish this by August. I am not wild about the color but the yarn is soft and should be the correct yardage. I am using a size 3 needle because I think the US 2 would make a too dense fabric with this yarn. And yes I know I started early but as I am so much slower than most of you this will not be an issue.


You go, girl! I haven't touched my MD since I cast on. So much for getting a jump start and experience with the pattern. 



> Enjoy your last days in France Jane. Hope you have some nice farewell dinners with friends.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Cow video: I took it off Facebook so try this page

https://www.facebook.com/nancy.rosen.dressage?fref=ts

Scroll down to May 24 at 6:07 pm. You will see the video and hopefully be able to open it up. This woman is an animal person and works with horses so lots of animal stuff here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for thinking of me, Tanya.  (I couldn't get the link to open, even when I was on fb. :? )
> 
> They can be stinkers, that's for sure. We woke up this morning to the cattle yard light on. "Someone" with a long tongue found the switch.  )


After your story about the escaping cows the other day, how could I not think of you.😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Cow video: I took it off Facebook so try this page
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/nancy.rosen.dressage?fref=ts
> 
> Scroll down to May 24 at 6:07 pm. You will see the video and hopefully be able to open it up. This woman is an animal person and works with horses so lots of animal stuff here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> They can be stinkers, that's for sure. We woke up this morning to the cattle yard light on. "Someone" with a long tongue found the switch.  )


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

here is the corrected address--that confounded 's' that keeps slipping into URLs.

http://www.facebook.com/nancy.rosen.dressage?fref=ts


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Chris, OMG!!! RONIE, those acquaintances can't know you if they snubbed you. you are far too dear for the likes of them!!
> 
> all I can say is, that I must think of you all is family being I interchange your names just like I do with my kids. LOL.
> I do hope you all had a good laugh and neother Ronie or Chris is offended😊


As Ronie says, we are all like family - thank goodness. i don't think anything of a little boo boo like that. Maybe I should say something if I see something before anyone else mentions - but as we are all family it does not seem so important. And there is so much to read through that I forget everything that I might have wanted to comment on. 🌺🌸🌻


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, did you get your camera phone thing straightened out yet? If you have DSL or cable internet service with wifi you should be able to do lots of stuff with you smartphone without any extras I would think.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, did you get your camera phone thing straightened out yet? If you have DSL or cable internet service with wifi you should be able to do lots of stuff with you smartphone without any extras I would think.


Working on it Chris. Seems I need to download a special program on my computers for them to 'see' the photos on the phones. Neither of the phones have internet or wi-fi--nor are they connected to phone service. I only want to use them for more portable cameras. I looked at the info KX sent and it actually made some sense to me. Will need an SD card for one of them; the other seems to have one built into the unit. So, first the programs on the computer and then checking out the cable connection for the smart phone and an SD card for the other unit. Complicated but it feels like there is a plan and that is good.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 7....


Beautiful, Pam!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda those little ones are so cute. I haven't been to Treatham Gardens for years!


Thank you everyone for compliments on the kids. I'm not biased at all naturally but I do think they are cure too.
Trentham is worth visiting again, norma, if you get the chance; so much work has been done there to restore and improve the gardens. there is also a fantastic playground for the children and lots of other attractions. We live close enough to make annual membership worthwhile so go most weeks to do the lakeside walk and checkout the gardens.

Peggy, I hope your husband's health improves. 
Also, hope that those of you with technical problems get them sorted. Am glad you are getting some of your books replaced, Julie. Have enjoyed looking at numerous patterns, wips, fos etc., and reading what is going on ineveryone's life. What a warm, interesting group you all are.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> After your story about the escaping cows the other day, how could I not think of you.😄


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> link not working--only takes me to a google search page. i will look up SD cards. thanks for doing this.


It's working.. That is what I linked to so you could decide what you were actually needing  LOL its as good as it gets when I have only a few minutes on the computer... ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cute grandchildren Linda!! enjoy them while you can  

I got distracted in Face Book and now dinners ready... I know better than to link into facebook or pinterest!! LOL

I hope the phone issue is a easy fix.. 

I have missed those darn "S" too how frustrating.. I have a feeling that the issue with the cow video is because it has gone viril.. try again a little later and it should work.. thats my guess anyway.. 

Gotta scoot...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have actual blueberries this year. My first fruit from my bushes.

I worked on Old Flame (not DH ) tonight and my one skein scarf.

Some pictures. Just for fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A different form of lace:

http://www.boredpanda.com/paper-cut-folk-art-suzy-taylor/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have actual blueberries this year. My first fruit from my bushes.
> 
> I worked on Old Flame (not DH ) tonight and my one skein scarf.
> 
> Some pictures. Just for fun.


LOL and very pretty pictures..  YAY for the Blueberry's!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A different form of lace:
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/paper-cut-folk-art-suzy-taylor/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


That is very cool Julie!! I wish I had that steady of a hand..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A different form of lace:
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/paper-cut-folk-art-suzy-taylor/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


Beautiful, Julie.  G'night.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful, Pam!!


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have actual blueberries this year. My first fruit from my bushes.
> 
> I worked on Old Flame (not DH ) tonight and my one skein scarf.
> 
> Some pictures. Just for fun.


Wonderful photos, Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have actual blueberries this year. My first fruit from my bushes.
> 
> I worked on Old Flame (not DH ) tonight and my one skein scarf.
> 
> Some pictures. Just for fun.


Gorgeous photos. The blueberries look perfect. Hope you get them before the birds do. That is what used to happen to mine when I had a few bushes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is very cool Julie!! I wish I had that steady of a hand..


It is really great, isn't it?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Beautiful, Julie.  G'night.


Sleep well, Bev! And the rest of America!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have actual blueberries this year. My first fruit from my bushes.
> 
> I worked on Old Flame (not DH ) tonight and my one skein scarf.
> 
> Some pictures. Just for fun.


For fun -- for now -- wonderful treat later (blueberries) flowers for eye candy. Thanks for sharing😊you take wonderful pictures.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A different form of lace:
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/paper-cut-folk-art-suzy-taylor/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


What a great talent she has, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> What a great talent she has, thanks for sharing.


I thought them quite outstanding!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I have actual blueberries this year. My first fruit from my bushes.
> 
> I worked on Old Flame (not DH ) tonight and my one skein scarf.
> 
> Some pictures. Just for fun.


Lovely pictures Bev .I hope my iris look as lovely as yours when they flower . I can't think of the other flowers name this early in the morning which is really annoying me but mine are just beginning to open
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jan asked for a progress report on the Guernsey- I am a little further along than in this shot. Showing Jean's initials and the 'Tree of Life', part of the 'ladder' on the right, and 'marriage lines' to the left.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, I would love to go the Trentham again. It is a good way from here though...perhaps :thumbup: 
Bev beautiful photos. I love the iris. Congratulations on the 18 berries, enjoy!!!!!
Julie the paper lace was great. I havent see anything like. Your progress is gorgeous. I love it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jan asked for a progress report on the Guernsey- I am a little further along than in this shot. Showing Jean's initials and the 'Tree of Life', part of the 'ladder' on the right, and 'marriage lines' to the left.


Progress is really moving along . It looks really lovely Julie 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today ... a lovely happy day and the weather cooperated beautifully the church they got married in is St Cuthberts original built in the 12century ...


Marvelous, Sonya 
Congratulations to you all.
The church is sure to have added atmosphere to the ceremony.
For some reason, the name of that church - or at least the saint - seems familiar. A quick glance at a Wikipedia article didn't really tell me why.
I wonder did he figure in the Brother Cadfael stories...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Oh no Chris. This is not a good week for you.
> At least you had some Ben and Jerrys in the fridge that just had to be saved!...


...and of course everyone knows that the calories don't count if your were saving its life.
;-)


> Good luck with all your goodbyes and preparations for going back to Newfoundland.


Thank you, Caryn It is hard to make progress in my to-do list - I had 4 individual visitors yesterday! First arrived at 11am, the last left at 11:30pm. I managed to get a very small amount of garden work done but I did go for a swim in my neighbour's pool. Lent a suit to my friend & she swam, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> ...My Husband had more surgery yesterday...


Oh, dear - I hope that it was planned & not a set back.


> The last couple of weeks have been horrendous.


Sorry to hear that thing have been so trying.


> Hopefully, things will keep moving forward now.


I am hoping along with you, Peg. Tell him that you have a pile of friends rooting for him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Marvelous, Sonya
> Congratulations to you all.
> The church is sure to have added atmosphere to the ceremony.
> For some reason, the name of that church - or at least the saint - seems familiar. A quick glance at a Wikipedia article didn't really tell me why.
> I wonder did he figure in the Brother Cadfael stories...


Yes I think the monks carried his coffin from /or to the Holy island of Lindisfarne which is only about a 45 minute drive from us 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Happy Wrapping Up your stay in France.


Thank you, Toni. I am at the point now of making up a list of things that I can get away with *not* doing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jan asked for a progress report on the Guernsey- I am a little further along than in this shot. Showing Jean's initials and the 'Tree of Life', part of the 'ladder' on the right, and 'marriage lines' to the left.


It looks lovely, Julie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Perhaps they were duly embarrassed and you were full of grace. ...


Yes, Ronie - that would be nice but given their behaviour before, they probably are totally unaware of their poor comportment.


> What a treat!!! Your yarn sounds wonderful!!!


I agree with Toni. This is a feel-good moment. Revel it in & let it cancel out the other.
I could help you find a pattern if you need one. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> A little update on knitting with Diadem....


Thank you for the heads up. 
I have CO my project with Diadem but haven't managed to knit much on it yet. It seems that my project meets with your criteria, though, so I am happy for that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... smart ass cows.


Funny


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I am on the last repeat ...


Making great progress, Tricia!
I was half afraid that you might abandon it when you were having those snags - I am looking forward to seeing the FO!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I know I started early but as I am so much slower than most of you this will not be an issue.


Well, also, if there is anything tricky to figure out, you will be able to help us all through it. Our pioneer!


> Enjoy your last days in France Jane. Hope you have some nice farewell dinners with friends.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--must be a bittersweet time to be leaving France. it sounds like you have an idyllic life there.


Life is totally different here & I always find it difficult to leave...
I don't feel the same sadness when I leave Newfoundland to come over here. I think that this is in part due to the fact that I know that I will always return home but you never really know about getting back over here - even though it is in our plans to continue to do so. Also, everything is so alive here now - so many things ripening & new flowers making their appearance...
On top of that, I have to go home & face the headache of a new swim season.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ... But this middle part is TEDIOUS!


I think the middle of a long project is often the hardest part: you've gotten over the excitement of starting a new project & the end seems a long way off. At least with this one, you will be decreasing after the middle row - like going downhill on a bicycle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm so far behind and these are the cause of that...


Such lovely distractions! Lucky you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I am working on the Madryn ( 2nd time around). Just starting chart 3. The lace yarn I am using is very fine ...


Good going! Looking forward to progress pics!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I have actual blueberries this year. My first fruit from my bushes.


Your photos are beautiful! Enjoy the fruit - they will be all the sweeter for being limited in number.
My cherries are ripening! I have been sneaking a few everyday when I find some that are red all over - not quite ripe but but I like the "green" taste.
That reminds me of a story that links with the blueberries:
_This old Newfoundlander was walking along the roadside picking a scattered berry & eating it. An mainlander was watching - came up to him & asked what kind of berries they were. 
"Blueberries," was the reply.
"But how come they're red?" asked the mainlander.
"That's because they are green," said the old man._


> I worked on Old Flame (not DH ) tonight ...


Technically, your old flame would be a boyfriend from the past - not your DH - so you might still have been up to mischief!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A different form of lace...


Wow, Julie! That is pretty fastidious work!
Imagine having a slight slip of the knife - I winder how you could repair that?! Might be something in the article about it - didn't have time to read it all.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, love your pictures as always. I hope you don't have a fight over the 18 blueberries. &#128516;. Is that bottom pic an allium?

Julie, that paper lace is beautiful. So intricate. Thanks for sharing. &#10024;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...a progress report on the Guernsey...


It is looking marvelous, Julie!
Your knitting is so very even.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Life is totally different here & I always find it difficult to leave...
> I don't feel the same sadness when I leave Newfoundland to come over here. I think that this is in part due to the fact that I know that I will always return home but you never really know about getting back over here - even though it is in our plans to continue to do so. Also, everything is so alive here now - so many things ripening & new flowers making their appearance...
> On top of that, I have to go home & face the headache of a new swim season.


Yes, that confounded swim issue. Not a fun thing to anticipate.

Who takes care of your garden and property when you are not in France? Sounds like you have a warmer climate there than in Newfoundland with a longer growing season.

I do understand the difference in locations for you: one is home, the other vacation. Canada is your cultural home, not just your physical one and you are bonded to it as one is to a child. But do enjoy your last days in France this round. It sounds like you have many friends who will miss you when you leave.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Is that bottom pic an allium?


Thanks, Chris. I couldn't think of the name either, but yes, that is the name. I took that picture in one of my client's yards. Thanks all for your comments. I just love taking pictures. 

I don't think I will have to fight for my blueberries. DH doesn't like them. But I will have to fight the deer. I think one bunch has already been eaten.

Jane, I'm always up to mischief.  I think my Old Flame will be done soon. It is knitting up so quickly. I want to use up my yarn, not sure if I will be adding repeats or not. May your ending in France be sweet and your homecoming grand. Swim team-so the old pool was repaired for this last season? This will be the last season for your son. . .and you. Am I right?

Julie, I knew I was missing someone. Your guernsey is looking great. You are making good progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, I would love to go the Trentham again. It is a good way from here though...perhaps :thumbup:
> Bev beautiful photos. I love the iris. Congratulations on the 18 berries, enjoy!!!!!
> Julie the paper lace was great. I havent see anything like. Your progress is gorgeous. I love it!


I thought the paper lace quite fantastic. Don't think I Guernseyed at all today, I was working on Karen's shawl: to the Kelvinway design.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have actual blueberries this year. My first fruit from my bushes.
> 
> I worked on Old Flame (not DH ) tonight and my one skein scarf.
> 
> Some pictures. Just for fun.


Love your flowers. Hope those blueberries taste good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Progress is really moving along . It looks really lovely Julie
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jan asked for a progress report on the Guernsey- I am a little further along than in this shot. Showing Jean's initials and the 'Tree of Life', part of the 'ladder' on the right, and 'marriage lines' to the left.


Looking good, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks lovely, Julie.


It is a lovely colour (Jean's choice) to work with. We have discovered a bit late that she really likes Starmore's interpretation of the Filey Guernsey, so as I continue, it will veer in that direction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wow, Julie! That is pretty fastidious work!
> Imagine having a slight slip of the knife - I winder how you could repair that?! Might be something in the article about it - didn't have time to read it all.


And the steadiness of hand! She is very skilled!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, love your pictures as always. I hope you don't have a fight over the 18 blueberries. 😄. Is that bottom pic an allium?
> 
> Julie, that paper lace is beautiful. So intricate. Thanks for sharing. ✨


It really is quite amazing!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Life is totally different here & I always find it difficult to leave...
> I don't feel the same sadness when I leave Newfoundland to come over here. I think that this is in part due to the fact that I know that I will always return home but you never really know about getting back over here - even though it is in our plans to continue to do so. Also, everything is so alive here now - so many things ripening & new flowers making their appearance...
> On top of that, I have to go home & face the headache of a new swim season.


I find France hard to leave even after 2 weeks holiday so I can understand your sadness. We have 2 sets of friends who have moved there permanently because they love the relaxed life style. Just 2 weeks til we set off now. getting excited.
You will feel fine after you have readjusted to "real " life. Think of your yarn stash waithing to welcome you back. 
:-D


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that shawl looks lovely in the colour way. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is looking marvelous, Julie!
> Your knitting is so very even.


I am lucky the Arthritis is not yet in my hands- my tension does not seem to be problematic, so far!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Chris. I couldn't think of the name either, but yes, that is the name. I took that picture in one of my client's yards. Thanks all for your comments. I just love taking pictures.
> 
> I don't think I will have to fight for my blueberries. DH doesn't like them. But I will have to fight the deer. I think one bunch has already been eaten.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looking good, Julie. :thumbup:


Thank you Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that shawl looks lovely in the colour way. I love it :thumbup:


Thank you so much, Norma- it is rather self indulgent working with the silk!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Norma- it is rather self indulgent working with the silk!


And what is wrong with a little self indulgence? Enjoy yourself, Julie, I'm sure you deserve the indulgence.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Chris. I couldn't think of the name either, but yes, that is the name. I took that picture in one of my client's yards. Thanks all for your comments. I just love taking pictures.
> 
> I don't think I will have to fight for my blueberries. DH doesn't like them. But I will have to fight the deer. I think one bunch has already been eaten......
> 
> Yes, deer are a big problem with things like berries, but the birds are even worse. I used to have a wild cherry tree with little cherries all over, by the hundreds. As soon as there was any pink in their color, the birds would swoop in and overnite the tree was eaten. My little blueberry bushes rarely survived the birds. People around here will often cover their fruit trees with mesh which I find difficult to work around. We have a fruit specialist in town here and he has built at wire cage with small mesh wire around his berries--including a top and a door for entry in the area. I have given up. Even the wild black caps and mulberries disappear quickly and i get very few of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> And what is wrong with a little self indulgence? Enjoy yourself, Julie, I'm sure you deserve the indulgence.


the one problem, Linda is I am having to write it out by hand- my printer is on the blink, and it is hiding in my documents! But otherwise it has made for a nice, relaxed day!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have actual blueberries this year. My first fruit from my bushes.
> 
> I worked on Old Flame (not DH ) tonight and my one skein scarf.
> 
> Some pictures. Just for fun.


What fun to see you first blueberries. May they ripen well and be enjoyed by you and not the birds or deer!
Lovely colors of nature in your photos.
Looking forward to seeing Old Flame and scarf.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, that cut paper art is truly amazing. What talent! I have seen cut paper artwork done with scissors and was amazed, but nothing as intricate as this! 

Love how your guernsey is progressing. You really do such perfect cabling. And the shawl colors are working out to such a nice pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sonja, love the sweet knits in your new avatar.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good going! Looking forward to progress pics!


I did run into a little glitch. My addi needle connection came undone and I lost a bunch of stitches. Of course I didn't have a life line in for some reason(laziness). But I was able to tink back,amazingly enough,and get it back together! 
Tanya, this is not really my 2nd one. I didn't like the way the first was turning out, and hated the color yarn I was using for it, so I frogged it!
Here s a progress pic of this onel


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Both projects looking good Julie 

Lovely flowers Bev. Enjoy your blueberries, all eighteen of them.  Reminds me of one season when I planted peas. Over the course of about three weeks I had around ten or twelve pea pods. While they were nice peas, I realized that I would have to plant a lot more pea plants to make it worthwhile, lol.

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely apple green Caryn


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, love the color of your shawl. It must be lovely to work with the silk. Enjoy!

Caryn, Love your Madryn start. The color is great also.

My blueberry bushes are small still. When I bought them, they said they would grow to 6 ft tall. Maybe I should get some mesh to give them the chance to get taller.  And same my berries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, that cut paper art is truly amazing. What talent! I have seen cut paper artwork done with scissors and was amazed, but nothing as intricate as this!
> 
> Love how your guernsey is progressing. You really do such perfect cabling. And the shawl colors are working out to such a nice pattern.


Caryn! I found it most interesting how they showed you her progress to the finished result- really quite outstanding.

Thank you for the compliments on my work! I like how the colours are 'pooling' as well as striping in the shawl- I had hoped it would resemble the dappling of leaves against sky, and I believe it is doing that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I did run into a little glitch. My addi needle connection came undone and I lost a bunch of stitches. Of course I didn't have a life line in for some reason(laziness). But I was able to tink back,amazingly enough,and get it back together!
> Tanya, this is not really my 2nd one. I didn't like the way the first was turning out, and hated the color yarn I was using for it, so I frogged it!
> Here s a progress pic of this onel


That is such a lovely green! Well done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Melanie!



MissMelba said:


> Both projects looking good Julie
> 
> Lovely flowers Bev. Enjoy your blueberries, all eighteen of them.  Reminds me of one season when I planted peas. Over the course of about three weeks I had around ten or twelve pea pods. While they were nice peas, I realized that I would have to plant a lot more pea plants to make it worthwhile, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I did run into a little glitch. My addi needle connection came undone and I lost a bunch of stitches. Of course I didn't have a life line in for some reason(laziness). But I was able to tink back,amazingly enough,and get it back together!
> Tanya, this is not really my 2nd one. I didn't like the way the first was turning out, and hated the color yarn I was using for it, so I frogged it!
> Here s a progress pic of this onel


That interchangeable needle connection can be a problem. That has happened to me with Addis and I had to learn to be careful how I moved the stitches across the needle so as not to push the needle/cable connection. I still prefer the Addis to the Knit Picks.

Love your green yarn here: it looks wonderful in this color. Don't recall anyone else doing a lite green Madryn. I think it will be a stunner when completed.

Totally relate to not liking my own project choices and frogging--even after finishing and having them sit for 2 yrs!! Did that with a cotton summer hat recently. Loved the Williamsburg blue but not the hat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Bev! The silk is beautifully soft.



eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the color of your shawl. It must be lovely to work with the silk. Enjoy!
> 
> Caryn, Love your Madryn start. The color is great also.
> 
> My blueberry bushes are small still. When I bought them, they said they would grow to 6 ft tall. Maybe I should get some mesh to give them the chance to get taller.  And same my berries.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the one problem, Linda is I am having to write it out by hand- my printer is on the blink, and it is hiding in my documents! But otherwise it has made for a nice, relaxed day!


Sometimes I think that technology is designed to drive you nuts. When I was still teaching and the new SMART Boards linked to computers arrived I said that there was a little evil intelligence hidden in there which knew the optimum time to mess everything up or refuse to load - usually when the "livliest" class was walking through the door and you needed the starter activity already prepared so carefully.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the color of your shawl. It must be lovely to work with the silk. Enjoy!
> 
> Caryn, Love your Madryn start. The color is great also.
> 
> My blueberry bushes are small still. When I bought them, they said they would grow to 6 ft tall. Maybe I should get some mesh to give them the chance to get taller.  And same my berries.


Yes, you bought high bush blueberries and 6 ft ht is typical and nice. If you can put the mesh over a solid structure it will work better. Otherwise the birds can eat thru the mesh and the mesh will get caught on the branches and be more than a real pain. Maybe some tall stakes in the ground that you can drape the mesh over and be able to remove when you want to weed, or pick for your eating pleasure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sometimes I think that technology is designed to drive you nuts. When I was still teaching and the new SMART Boards linked to computers arrived I said that there was a little evil intelligence hidden in there which knew the optimum time to mess everything up or refuse to load - usually when the "livliest" class was walking through the door and you needed the starter activity already prepared so carefully.


I can so relate to that!!!!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely apple green Caryn


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is nice and restful here at the beach. My daughter and her two children enjoyed getting up early to walk on the beach. We did miss sunrise, but there was a cloud cover so wouldn't have seen it anyway. Yesterday we went to the North Carolina Aquarium and enjoyed seeing all the sea life and even getting to reach into the water in one tank to touch the fish. I put my fingers in but the fish all seemed to dive down out of reach, which really I didn't mind.

Have been able to do a little knitting in the evenings and finished clue 7 of Spring Fling. Here is a pic, but not the greatest as I couldn't stretch it out. Now working on final clue of Seabird Scarf.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is nice and restful here at the beach. My daughter and her two children enjoyed getting up early to walk on the beach. We did miss sunrise, but there was a cloud cover so wouldn't have seen it anyway. Yesterday we went to the North Carolina Aquarium and enjoyed seeing all the sea life and even getting to reach into the water in one tank to touch the fish. I put my fingers in but the fish all seemed to dive down out of reach, which really I didn't mind.
> 
> Have been able to do a little knitting in the evenings and finished clue 7 of Spring Fling. Here is a pic, but not the greatest as I couldn't stretch it out. Now working on final clue of Seabird Scarf.
> 
> Sue


so glad it is peaceful and the family is having a great time. Your Spring Fling is coming along very nicely. We can see thru the crinkles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! Lots going on around here... 

Jane I am sure you will be able to help me find the perfect pattern  I hope your last few days in France will be wonderful.. you have such good friends there and it has made your vacation such a nice one!! I didn't see where your Hubby made it over  it will be a nice reunion with him and something to look forward too  Is Micheal home? or is he traveling back with you? 
I hope you remember to pack all your treats edible or not with you so you will have a little bit of France with you when you get home!!

Julie your sweater and shawl are looking very nice.. and I love the green.. your right it will look like sunlight through the trees.. 

Around here we do many different things to keep the birds and deer out of our vegetation. One very effective idea is to buy some shinny things.. anything shinny and reflective works.. they put them in the trees and the birds don't like them.. I am with you Tanya it only takes one time trying to get that netting up! I end up wadding it up and toss it in the shed.. some people are very talented in using it.. Not me!! I thought I was going to have a hissy fit before I gave up!!! You can also cut up a cheap aluminum pan and tie it up in the trees.. 
The dollar store sells all kinds of shinny items.. what I like the best is if you can find figures like butterfly's or other birds that reflect and put them in the trees.. those look nice and really work.. 
as for my ground plants I either have put a fence around (large gardens) or do like Tanya said and put a cage around my plant. We just got some chicken wire (I wanted Pig wire but my hardware store was out) and made a round cage then put netting (pulled out of the corner..LOL) over the top.. I'd take a picture if the weeds hadn't taken over in the last few weeks.. LOL my Hydrangia is coming along nicely now though and now I need to eat some eggs to put around it for the snails.. they are not suppose to like egg shells... fingers crossed that it works.. 

Lovely work Sue and it sounds like you are having a wonderful time... I love your Spring fling!! 

Caryn I love that color!! and yarn.. it reflects so nice with the stitch pattern... what is it?? do you know?? I know sometimes ball bands get lost LOL.. it also looks like lace weight... 

I'm a bit nervous about my new yarn.. it is a lace weight and I thought for sure it was a fingering when I ordered it!! The last lace weight I used stuck to itself and made knitting a nightmare.. It was a silk merino and this is alpaca.. I hope it knits up nicer.. if I was talented I could look up on Ravelry and see what 'Cascade Alpaca Lace' looks like when used.. when I look up yarns I get yarn for sale and not projects made with it .. 

anyway I need to get scooting.. have a wonderful day all..


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good morning, All! Grabbing a "coffee break" to just stop by and wish you all a good day.

Thanks for the updated pics on your Guernsey, Julie. Both projects look like wonderful yarns to work with - both projects look great! Your stitching is perfect. My yarn for my gansey is languishing in my basket with several other started projects just waiting for me to catch up with myself So I will be keeping a close eye on yours to help me finalize my designs.

Caryn, your green Madrin will be beautiful when you are finished. Your work matches the loveliness of the pattern.

I love your Spring Fling, Sue! My yarn and needles are looking pretty barren for this project Yours will be a stunner


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I could look up on Ravelry and see what 'Cascade Alpaca Lace' looks like when used...


Have a look...
http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/cascade-yarns-alpaca-lace/projects?view=&search=&statuses[]=finished


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, your Madryn is looking superb :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, you sound as though you are having a wonderful time. Spring Fling is magificent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is nice and restful here at the beach. My daughter and her two children enjoyed getting up early to walk on the beach. We did miss sunrise, but there was a cloud cover so wouldn't have seen it anyway. Yesterday we went to the North Carolina Aquarium and enjoyed seeing all the sea life and even getting to reach into the water in one tank to touch the fish. I put my fingers in but the fish all seemed to dive down out of reach, which really I didn't mind.
> 
> Have been able to do a little knitting in the evenings and finished clue 7 of Spring Fling. Here is a pic, but not the greatest as I couldn't stretch it out. Now working on final clue of Seabird Scarf.
> 
> Sue


I am so unused to blocking that this looks very fine to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! Lots going on around here...
> 
> Julie your sweater and shawl are looking very nice.. and I love the green.. your right it will look like sunlight through the trees..
> ...
> anyway I need to get scooting.. have a wonderful day all..


Thank you, Ronie! And another plus is that Karen is thrilled with the colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Good morning, All! Grabbing a "coffee break" to just stop by and wish you all a good day.
> 
> Thanks for the updated pics on your Guernsey, Julie. Both projects look like wonderful yarns to work with - both projects look great! Your stitching is perfect. My yarn for my gansey is languishing in my basket with several other started projects just waiting for me to catch up with myself So I will be keeping a close eye on yours to help me finalize my designs.
> 
> ...


Jan, don't forget if you want to discuss anything, I am only a PM, or alternatively an email away! I am fortunate that my tension does seem to be even! -Hence regular!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jan, don't forget if you want to discuss anything, I am only a PM, or alternatively an email away! I am fortunate that my tension does seem to be even! -Hence regular!


That is a good thing.. I noticed I have about 10 stitches on my Boneyard that are not very even..  I think with wear and a few washing's and blocking's they will even out.. but I was upset when I saw them.. pulling this way and that...LOL now I am living with it and not thinking about it.. they surely don't show when I am wearing it!!! 

Thanks for the links Jane!! I have been on Ravelry all morning.. and DFL's chart is sitting right here saying "Pick Me!!!"  so I think I will cast on and see how it goes  That is when I find the time.. right now I am up to my elbows in fish and getting ready for the MD  Oh yeah and the doily that is being very patient with me..  the best part is that the doily is in a #8 crochet thread.. thinner than the Alpaca so it wont be much of a difficulty going to such a thin yarn..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> if I was talented I could look up on Ravelry and see what 'Cascade Alpaca Lace' looks like when used.. when I look up yarns I get yarn for sale and not projects made with it ..
> .


Ronie, when you click on the tab for yarn, a row of tabs appear below, projects, is far right, there are other options, colorways, projects, pattern ideas . . . Try clicking on one of these tabs and see if you find what you are looking for. There are even comments by people who have used the yarn. Easy to get overwhelmed.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, when you click on the tab for yarn, a row of tabs appear below, projects, is far right, there are other options, colorways, projects, pattern ideas . . . Try clicking on one of these tabs and see if you find what you are looking for. There are even comments by people who have used the yarn. Easy to get overwhelmed.


Thanks Tricia  I'll play with that...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Received an email with the below link for yarn lamp shades. Reminds me of the paper mache' we used to do with balloons as a kid.

http://fb-42109.sfglobe.com/2015/05/16/how-to-make-yarn-lanterns-and-globes/?src=sfg&cp=paFE


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looking good, Julie. :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I did run into a little glitch. My addi needle connection came undone and I lost a bunch of stitches. Of course I didn't have a life line in for some reason(laziness). But I was able to tink back,amazingly enough,and get it back together!
> Tanya, this is not really my 2nd one. I didn't like the way the first was turning out, and hated the color yarn I was using for it, so I frogged it!
> Here s a progress pic of this onel


That's looking good, Caryn, and a lovely color. Good you were able to get the stitches back on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is nice and restful here at the beach. My daughter and her two children enjoyed getting up early to walk on the beach. We did miss sunrise, but there was a cloud cover so wouldn't have seen it anyway. Yesterday we went to the North Carolina Aquarium and enjoyed seeing all the sea life and even getting to reach into the water in one tank to touch the fish. I put my fingers in but the fish all seemed to dive down out of reach, which really I didn't mind.
> 
> Have been able to do a little knitting in the evenings and finished clue 7 of Spring Fling. Here is a pic, but not the greatest as I couldn't stretch it out. Now working on final clue of Seabird Scarf.
> 
> Sue


It looks lovely, Sue!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> eshlemania said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Chris. I couldn't think of the name either, but yes, that is the name. I took that picture in one of my client's yards. Thanks all for your comments. I just love taking pictures.
> ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> I did run into a little glitch. My addi needle connection came undone and I lost a bunch of stitches. Of course I didn't have a life line in for some reason(laziness). But I was able to tink back,amazingly enough,and get it back together!
> Tanya, this is not really my 2nd one. I didn't like the way the first was turning out, and hated the color yarn I was using for it, so I frogged it!
> Here s a progress pic of this onel


OH gosh Caryn, this color is beautiful! Looking good.

OOPS, I have to add while I am thinking of it. . . Julie, I love the colorway of your silk too. That shawl will be gorgeous!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, thanks for keeping us up on your SPring Fling. It looks great. Sounds as if you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good Sue. Your stitches look great even unblocked. Wish mine did, they look like a snarled blob, lol. 

Just a bit of info as I seem to be the 'test' knitter for our upcoming KAL.  I have completed one vertical repeat and have started on the second (of four) for the Morning Dove. The border pattern is sort of like doing ribbing in that you alternate between knits and purls. But there are a lot of tbl's, both knit and purl so splitty yarn might not be a good choice. Ptbl is tight for me. I am using what I think might be sport weight even though the band says sock weight. I am thinking to cast on a few stitches of something else and see how this pattern looks without all the twisted stitches (just curious). Mind you I will not cast on anywhere near 289 stitches for this test, lol. The test will be swatch sized. Maybe this weekend if I have some extra time (now, where did I put that extra time??). The repeat is easily memorized for each row but since you are moving your yarn back and forth might it not be a good TV project. Then again, some of you can knit in your sleep so disregard  Has whomever is hosting the KAL already done this shawlette?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Blueberries! Are they ever going to be tasty! Enjoy, Bev! Thanks for your other photos, too. 

Julie, I forwarded this paper lace link to my mom. I think she will also be amazed. That detail is incredible!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Toni. I am at the point now of making up a list of things that I can get away with *not* doing.


I sincerely wish you good luck with that. It sounds like it could be a difficult list to achieve.

Julie, thank you for sharing your gansey progress. I appreciate the explanation of the symbolism of the stitches. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think the middle of a long project is often the hardest part: you've gotten over the excitement of starting a new project & the end seems a long way off. At least with this one, you will be decreasing after the middle row - like going downhill on a bicycle.


Very well expressed, Jane. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> And what is wrong with a little self indulgence? Enjoy yourself, Julie, I'm sure you deserve the indulgence.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

So many, no almost all, most of our family vacations were on the water when I was growing up. It is very hard for me to leave when the time at end. In a little way, I think that I might understand your feelings about leaving France. Enjoy every moment. Yep, that yarn stash is waiting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I did run into a little glitch. My addi needle connection came undone and I lost a bunch of stitches. Of course I didn't have a life line in for some reason(laziness). But I was able to tink back,amazingly enough,and get it back together!
> Tanya, this is not really my 2nd one. I didn't like the way the first was turning out, and hated the color yarn I was using for it, so I frogged it!
> Here s a progress pic of this onel


How scary to drop so many stitches! You did a great job of catching them all, Caryn! The green your chose looks so fresh and Springy. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It is nice and restful here at the beach. My daughter and her two children enjoyed getting up early to walk on the beach. We did miss sunrise, but there was a cloud cover so wouldn't have seen it anyway. Yesterday we went to the North Carolina Aquarium and enjoyed seeing all the sea life and even getting to reach into the water in one tank to touch the fish. I put my fingers in but the fish all seemed to dive down out of reach, which really I didn't mind.
> 
> Have been able to do a little knitting in the evenings and finished clue 7 of Spring Fling. Here is a pic, but not the greatest as I couldn't stretch it out. Now working on final clue of Seabird Scarf.
> 
> Sue


It sounds like you are having a wonderful time, Sue.  Your Spring Fling is so pretty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Looking good Sue. Your stitches look great even unblocked. Wish mine did, they look like a snarled blob, lol.
> 
> Just a bit of info as I seem to be the 'test' knitter for our upcoming KAL.  I have completed one vertical repeat and have started on the second (of four) for the Morning Dove. The border pattern is sort of like doing ribbing in that you alternate between knits and purls. But there are a lot of tbl's, both knit and purl so splitty yarn might not be a good choice. Ptbl is tight for me. I am using what I think might be sport weight even though the band says sock weight. I am thinking to cast on a few stitches of something else and see how this pattern looks without all the twisted stitches (just curious). Mind you I will not cast on anywhere near 289 stitches for this test, lol. The test will be swatch sized. Maybe this weekend if I have some extra time (now, where did I put that extra time??). The repeat is easily memorized for each row but since you are moving your yarn back and forth might it not be a good TV project. Then again, some of you can knit in your sleep so disregard


Thank you for the head's up, Melanie!!!



> Has whomever is hosting the KAL already done this shawlette?


Does one row count?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hmm, what are wild black caps? And I am interested to know if there are 2 different colors of mulberries as I believe I saw a tree with white berries last year by my sisters summer place.


Black caps are like a wild blackberry. They are shaped more like caps than the full berries you see in the stores or farm markets. They grow around me and I have a bunch on my property that have managed to survive the yrs. Again the birds compete with you for them.

Mulberries are white and purple. They also grow wild and I have been cutting one down for years that wants to grow in my garden. Now I have another one on the opposite side of the garden along with the wild black caps or raspberries. The one big one that I have is white berries and it grows at the foot of my driveway. Sometimes I get berries off that one. I also have to compete with Poison Ivy to get at it. The white berries are just as good as the purple one and they don't stain your hands or clothes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Received an email with the below link for yarn lamp shades. Reminds me of the paper mache' we used to do with balloons as a kid.
> 
> http://fb-42109.sfglobe.com/2015/05/16/how-to-make-yarn-lanterns-and-globes/?src=sfg&cp=paFE


Melanie--that looks like a fun, if very messy project. And it is like paper mach that we did. I wonder if it can safely be adapted to regular lamp hardware--I think it can.

Bev--Have been trying to get this together since yesterday--a sample of the Red Heart Change yarn that you were interested in see knit up. I did this sample with feather and fan stitch and then switched to SS. It works easily enough but not sure how I feel about it. Some of it is very soft, some not. The glitzy segment is interesting but not particularly my taste so have to figure out what I would really like to do with it. Love the deeper burgundy colors and the twisty yarn segment is pretty nice to the touch when knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a good thing.. I noticed I have about 10 stitches on my Boneyard that are not very even..  I think with wear and a few washing's and blocking's they will even out.. but I was upset when I saw them.. pulling this way and that...LOL now I am living with it and not thinking about it.. they surely don't show when I am wearing it!!!
> 
> Thanks for the links Jane!! I have been on Ravelry all morning.. and DFL's chart is sitting right here saying "Pick Me!!!"  so I think I will cast on and see how it goes  That is when I find the time.. right now I am up to my elbows in fish and getting ready for the MD  Oh yeah and the doily that is being very patient with me..  the best part is that the doily is in a #8 crochet thread.. thinner than the Alpaca so it wont be much of a difficulty going to such a thin yarn..


Am I right, Ronie in thinking that you learned to knit relatively recently?- I am sure as a beginning knitter my tension would have ben all over the place- but I do remember producing quite a respectable pair of cabled baby bootees at 12. Mum taught me the basics of knitting, crochet and weaving at 6 years old. It was our afterschool activity my first summer/autumn at school.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I got caught up on messages this morning & now I am way behind again.
I am happy to report that I now have 2 more cables freed up. I have one shawl being blocked & another waiting its turn.
I also finished Foolish Hearts this morning but I probably won't bock it until I return home. Here it is unblocked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie!


Thank you Pam! It is another cold morning so I am 'sorting' the computer first, with my short fingered gloves on! Knitting will happen later! Not quite 7 am., and chilly, but may be a fine day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> OH gosh Caryn, this color is beautiful! Looking good.
> 
> OOPS, I have to add while I am thinking of it. . . Julie, I love the colorway of your silk too. That shawl will be gorgeous!


Thank you Chris- I suspect it will be smaller than the designer intended, because the silk is close to a 2 ply in weight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Blueberries! Are they ever going to be tasty! Enjoy, Bev! Thanks for your other photos, too.
> 
> Julie, I forwarded this paper lace link to my mom. I think she will also be amazed. That detail is incredible!


Does your Mom have aspirations with paper work, Toni? I agree with all the amazed comments!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I sincerely wish you good luck with that. It sounds like it could be a difficult list to achieve.
> 
> Julie, thank you for sharing your gansey progress. I appreciate the explanation of the symbolism of the stitches. :thumbup:


It is one of the fascinating things with Ganseys/Guernseys- pity it has been lost in some cases!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I got caught up on messages this morning & now I am way behind again.
> I am happy to report that I now have 2 more cables freed up. I have one shawl being blocked & another waiting its turn.
> I also finished Foolish Hearts this morning but I probably won't bock it until I return home. Here it is unblocked.


Will be waiting for things to settle for you on your return so we can see the blocked result- looking good so far!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is nice and restful here at the beach. My daughter and her two children enjoyed getting up early to walk on the beach. We did miss sunrise, but there was a cloud cover so wouldn't have seen it anyway. Yesterday we went to the North Carolina Aquarium and enjoyed seeing all the sea life and even getting to reach into the water in one tank to touch the fish. I put my fingers in but the fish all seemed to dive down out of reach, which really I didn't mind.
> 
> Have been able to do a little knitting in the evenings and finished clue 7 of Spring Fling. Here is a pic, but not the greatest as I couldn't stretch it out. Now working on final clue of Seabird Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Glad that you are enjoying your holiday, Sue. Your Spring fling is going to be a stunner.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I got caught up on messages this morning & now I am way behind again.
> I am happy to report that I now have 2 more cables freed up. I have one shawl being blocked & another waiting its turn.
> I also finished Foolish Hearts this morning but I probably won't bock it until I return home. Here it is unblocked.


Yay for the freed up cables! Your Foolish Hearts looks lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are a few shots from my garden...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few shots from my garden...


So lovely! Those cherries look yummy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few shots from my garden...


Beautiful photos, Jane!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I got caught up on messages this morning & now I am way behind again.
> I am happy to report that I now have 2 more cables freed up. I have one shawl being blocked & another waiting its turn.
> I also finished Foolish Hearts this morning but I probably won't bock it until I return home. Here it is unblocked.


Beautiful colour and I like your bead placement, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I got caught up on messages this morning & now I am way behind again.
> I am happy to report that I now have 2 more cables freed up. I have one shawl being blocked & another waiting its turn.
> I also finished Foolish Hearts this morning but I probably won't bock it until I return home. Here it is unblocked.


Beautiful colour and I like your bead placement, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few shots from my garden...


Beautiful flowers and I can almost taste those cherries.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry for multiple posts everyone - don't know what on earth I did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sorry for multiple posts everyone - don't know what on earth I did.


 :hunf:  Happens!!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--how stunning that garden. You must surely miss leaving it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, the Foolish Heart is looking good without blocking.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your garden looks idyllic. No wonder you are reluctant to leave.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Does one row count?


Of course!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely Hearts scarf Jane. And wonderful basket of cherries! Ooh, eat them now or bake something, hmm, decisions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--was so enamored with your garden forgot to compliment you on the Foolish Heart--very nice and red seems appropriate for it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few shots from my garden...


Oh my, the roses look like they really like it there. I can almost smell them, and taste the cherries that look so yummy! 
And your Foolish Hearts is looking good. I am still on mine. Just finished second repeat of clue 4 (Ithink that's what one I'm on - where the beads start)


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, maybe you can knit that up with fat needles, mostly garter stictch and make a big loose shawl that someone is sure to want to buy. The colors are pretty. Maybe held with another solid color yarn?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, my mom has done some artwork with paper, but not like this lace. I think she would appreciate all of the effort that has gone into it though.

Because those stitch symbolisms are not mentioned in the pattern books, I think that is all the more reason why I appreciate your sharing them.

Jane, your garden is amazing!!! I can "taste" those cherries from here.  I agree, your Hearts shawl looks great!

Tanya, that looks like interesting yarn to work with. I can see why it is such a challenge. I think Chris's larger needles idea sounds like a good one though. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The two books that I had (the older one is one of those AWOL), of British origin are where I have gathered most of that information. 
Do you have any photos of your Mom's work?



TLL said:


> Julie, my mom has done some artwork with paper, but not like this lace. I think she would appreciate all of the effort that has gone into it though.
> 
> Because those stitch symbolisms are not mentioned in the pattern books, I think that is all the more reason why I appreciate your sharing them.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, that confounded swim issue. Not a fun thing to anticipate.


Not looking forward to it.


> Who takes care of your garden and property when you are not in France?


Our next door neighbour keeps a general eye on things & also collects our mail. The neighbours across the street would be glad to do anything that we wanted, though. We also have a couple of other good friends that offer regularly to help if we need it. As Julie might say, we are rich in our friends.
Labour-wise, we hire someone to do some of the heavy or really necessary yard work when we are gone - but on a limited basis because we can't afford to be paying someone full-time. When we get here, we have a lot of catching up to do with taming the jungle.


> Sounds like you have a warmer climate there than in Newfoundland with a longer growing season.


Most definitely. We are at basically the same latitude but the climate is very different. They don't get snow here - it has been known to fall but it is a rare occasion.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now all y'all know why I'm doing my new project in stockinette! If I have to recover some stitches I can do so on the knit side!!!

*jscaplen* --> I had to grab the two cherry photos for my cross stitch...and possibly drawing opportunities for Mom!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...May your ending in France be sweet and your homecoming grand.


Thank you so much 


> Swim team-so the old pool was repaired for this last season?


No - we are looking to use the pool that is 40km away.


> This will be the last season for your son. . .and you. Am I right?


Michael's last year swimming but he might return to coach. For me, it is the last year to be involved as a parent - so no executive pressures - but I am a referee so I will still be involved in officiating.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for your kind words for my restarted Madryn. I am much happier with it and glad i started again! Ronie, the yarn is some I had won. It is Sublime Lace - extra fine merino wool - 25g/383 yds per skein.

Sue, sounds like a wonderful vacation continuing and you are making such fine progress with your Spring Fling shawl!

Nice going Jane - bet those cables won't be free for long  
Your foolish hearts scarf is a very pretty color and looks great even unblocked!
Wow, what pretty roses and yummy cherries. Looks like you would have plenty to even share with the birds! I did have an oleander in FLorida, but it was constantly being eaten by caterpillars! They are so pretty though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...working on Karen's shawl: to the Kelvinway design.


Looking good, Julie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...You will feel fine after you have readjusted to "real " life...


For sure but come the fall, Michael will be gone so more re-adjustment.


> Think of your yarn stash waithing to welcome you back.


Yes - all those projects to plan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking good, Julie


Thanks Jane!
I am tempted to sit and work on it again today!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I did run into a little glitch....But I was able to tink back,amazingly enough,and get it back together!


Too bad about the glitch but I bet that you were proud of yourself for being able to make the repair.


> Here s a progress pic of this onel


This is looking fabulous with the lace weight - so airy & delicate - & the colour makes for beautiful leaves.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...finished clue 7 of Spring Fling....


Your Spring Fling is looking great, Sue. 
I haven't gotten to this clue yet. I was going to start it this evening but I'm feeling really tired - must be from_ * thinking* _ about everything that I need to get done because I don't see much progress on that front.
I am glad that you are enjoying this time with your family. You deserve it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--empty nest syndrome is looming&#128546;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris/Toni--your suggestion of larger needles with the Change yarn may be a good one. Adding a second solid contrasting yarn in-between the dark segments might work, too. RH had some big lace crochet projects with this yarn on their page. That is another possibility. thanx.

Caryn--you now have company in frogging. Seems like my sweater may need massive frogging to meet the dimensions my friend likes. Boohoo. I am going slowly on making a decision on how to proceed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane ...I hope your last few days in France will be wonderful...


Thank you  


> I didn't see where your Hubby made it over  it will be a nice reunion with him and something to look forward too  Is Micheal home? or is he traveling back with you?


No - he was here earlier on but had to return home when his mother passed away, you might recall. He considered coming back with us but the price of the ticket would have been double what we had paid originally.
Michael only stayed for 2 weeks because he had to get back to school.


> I hope you remember to pack all your treats edible or not with you so you will have a little bit of France with you when you get home!!


We always have a list of things to bring back - not just for ourselves but for family & friends. Guess what Michael wants - exercise books. They are a different format from home & lined differently. I always get myself a couple of notebooks, too.



> eggs to put around it for the snails.. they are not suppose to like egg shells...


Oh - never knew that. I must try it. I hate using chemicals. The snails love this shrub next to the front gate. I was picking them off & tossing them into the road. My neighbour got upset with me because they are good to eat. I like to eat snails, too, but I have never prepared them from scratch - only store bought. They have to be handled correctly - to purge the poison - then they are cooked twice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I'm a bit nervous about my new yarn.. it is a lace weight...


We'll have to launch a lace weight project together! Don't be afraid of it. I love lace weight - it is so delicate & shows off lace stitches beautifully. You will get used to it quickly, I am sure.

The shawl in my avatar was my first lace weight & I am always amazed that I actually knit it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Just a bit of info as I seem to be the 'test' knitter for our upcoming KAL. ...Ptbl is tight for me. ...see how this pattern looks without all the twisted stitches ...


Perhaps if you switched to larger needles?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...a sample of the Red Heart Change yarn ... with feather and fan stitch and then switched to SS....


Interesting colour & texture changes. The colours are lovely - I am so drawn to burgundy... oh, what's that in my glass - it's burgundy, too - well, okay - Bordeaux.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Perhaps if you switched to larger needles?
> Thanks for the info.


I am using a US 3 which is working out well. The other stitches are fine. The ptbl columns are all twisted stitches (ktbl and ptbl, no resting rows) so it's a tight column anyways. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will be waiting for things to settle for you on your return so we can see the blocked result- looking good so far!


Thank you, Julie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Yay for the freed up cables! Your Foolish Hearts looks lovely!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So lovely! Those cherries look yummy!


They are the BEST!
I love being able to go into the garden pick them off the tree - sun-kissed fruit is so much sweeter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie


 :thumbup: You're welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They are the BEST!
> I love being able to go into the garden pick them off the tree - sun-kissed fruit is so much sweeter.


and so much better for you, I am sure!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful photos, Jane!


Thank you - a lucky combination of Mother Nature & cheap/easy digital photography.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful colour and I like your bead placement, Jane.


Thank you Linda 
The bead placement, of course, was indicated by the designer. The colour seemed a good choice for the project but was mostly decided by the fact that these were the only beads that I had which would fit on DK weight yarn. I am pleased with the combination, though. 
Another Christmas present taken care of.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful flowers and I can almost taste those cherries.


This is a very old rose bush & was totally covered in buds.
The cherries - sublime!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--how stunning that garden. You must surely miss leaving it.


I miss it for sure but I am also sorry that I can't take full advantage of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, the Foolish Heart is looking good without blocking.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your garden looks idyllic. No wonder you are reluctant to leave.


I do love it. I am looking forward to spending more time here next year.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, gorgeous Foolish Heart. Love the pictures of your garden. A pool 40 K away. Travel time added to the mix. 

Tanya, I think that my Change yarn has the same color throughout, just different textures. I have some black and some burgundy. I will have to get it out and see what happens.  Thanks for posting a picture of yours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely Hearts scarf Jane.


Thank you, Melanie 


> And wonderful basket of cherries! Ooh, eat them now or bake something, hmm, decisions.


Not really a big decision - I just snack on them. I don't bake for myself - actually I only bake for company generally. The first year that we were here for the cherries, though, I was baking something new every day for about 2 weeks - starting with the first of the barely ripe ones & ending with the last of the sparse ones.
I combed through hundreds of recipes - no exaggeration - a new dessert every day. The neighbours were happy - one batch of whatever was plenty for us & the two other immediate households.
Then I shook myself & said, "Gotta stop with the desserts, " & found salads & sauces - for salmon, pork, duck, chicken...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane...the Foolish Heart--very nice and red seems appropriate for it.


Thank you, Tanya 
Red did seem the appropriate colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Oh my, the roses look like they really like it there. I can almost smell them...


They are very fragrant - which is one of the indications that they must be very old because the newer ones have very little scent.


> ...and taste the cherries that look so yummy!


They are! This variety is known for their flavour & everyone says that these are the best.


> And your Foolish Hearts is looking good...


Thank you.
I found it more interesting when I got to the beads. Hopefully, you will find that, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, your garden is amazing!!! I can "taste" those cherries from here.  I agree, your Hearts shawl looks great!...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *jscaplen* --> I had to grab the two cherry photos for my cross stitch...and possibly drawing opportunities for Mom!


Oh, wow! I feel honoured. I was disappointed with the cherries on the branch photo - they look so much better in real life.
Last year's "cherries in the basket" picture was nicer, though. I don't seem to have it on this computer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I miss it for sure but I am also sorry that I can't take full advantage of it.


Of course, not taking advantage of it is part of the missing.

Egg shells,crushed work for slugs/snails because they cut their skin and prevents them from crossing. Wood ashes were used for the same reason. The problem with them is they need replacing after rains and they also are highly basic so unless your soil is too acidic or you need more basic soil for some reason, the ashes can be a problem,

And yes, Burgundy, Bordeaux--they flow so easily in any form.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...the yarn is some I had won. It is Sublime Lace - extra fine merino wool - 25g/383 yds per skein.


Oh, my - make no wonder it looks so delicate! I haven't gotten brave enough for yarn that fine yet


> ...Nice going Jane - bet those cables won't be free for long


No - but I *will* wait until I get home.


> Your foolish hearts scarf is a very pretty color and looks great even unblocked!


Thank you, Caryn 


> Wow, what pretty roses and yummy cherries. Looks like you would have plenty to even share with the birds!


There aren't as many this year - although our tree seems to be always more prolific than others.


> I did have an oleander in FLorida, but it was constantly being eaten by caterpillars! They are so pretty though.


It is really lovey. One of the most toxic plants known to man, though, apparently.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Jane!
> I am tempted to sit and work on it again today!


Go for it!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--empty nest syndrome is looming😢


Don't remind me!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Seems like my sweater may need massive frogging ...


I feel your pain. :-(


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The two books that I had (the older one is one of those AWOL), of British origin are where I have gathered most of that information.
> Do you have any photos of your Mom's work?


I hope you can find those older books sometime.

No, I don't currently have any photos of her work, but I can get some. I can take one of a card she drew.  She did a four season tree that is amazing! I will try to get a photo of that for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...The ptbl columns are all twisted stitches (ktbl and ptbl, no resting rows) so it's a tight column...


I knit a shawl that had a lot of tbl stitches in it - _When the Flowers Bloom_ - it took some getting used to. It does create a nice effect, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, gorgeous Foolish Heart. Love the pictures of your garden.


Thank you for both 


> A pool 40 K away. Travel time added to the mix.


I was hoping to arrange for a bus but it is way too expensive. Our registration will drop heavily.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, I seem to have missed the post about frogging your sweater. Bummer!

Jane, you might have an empty nest for a short while, but it sure is nice when they come home to visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope you can find those older books sometime.
> 
> No, I don't currently have any photos of her work, but I can get some. I can take one of a card she drew.  She did a four season tree that is amazing! I will try to get a photo of that for you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Egg shells,crushed work for slugs/snails because they cut their skin and prevents them from crossing..


Aha - makes sense.


> Wood ashes were used for the same reason. .


Another possibility since we have a wood stove - use in moderation - warning understood.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Tanya, I seem to have missed the post about frogging your sweater. Bummer!
> 
> Jane, you might have an empty nest for a short while, but it sure is nice when they come home to visit.


I often seem to have to do everything twice, so this is no surprise. I had some dimensions but was not comfortable with them and neglected to measure off a well-liked sweater of the woman. It is all a learning.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, you might have an empty nest for a short while, but it sure is nice when they come home to visit.


I guess so - but the in between periods will be long at first.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


Here you go:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I guess so - but the in between periods will be long at first.


That is for sure. :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here you go:


That is lovely, Toni!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here you go:


That is very nice, Toni


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I guess so - but the in between periods will be long at first.


I see this period as a training for learning to let go. It is hard on the parents.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Julie and Tanya. She majored in art history and loves to play with her watercolors. 

Boy, do I ever agree with you there, Jane. It is most definitely hardest on the parents who are not going off on the new adventures.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--that looks like a fun, if very messy project. And it is like paper mach that we did. I wonder if it can safely be adapted to regular lamp hardware--I think it can.
> 
> Bev--Have been trying to get this together since yesterday--a sample of the Red Heart Change yarn that you were interested in see knit up. I did this sample with feather and fan stitch and then switched to SS. It works easily enough but not sure how I feel about it. Some of it is very soft, some not. The glitzy segment is interesting but not particularly my taste so have to figure out what I would really like to do with it. Love the deeper burgundy colors and the twisty yarn segment is pretty nice to the touch when knit.


I like it! I like the Feather and Fan part the best. On the monitor it looks like a corset!  If it were mine I would frog the SS and continue with the F&F part 
I have black berry's in my back yard.. they are on the other side of the cyclone fence.. I stick my hands through the fence and can get quite a bit that the deer and birds can't reach.. when they get rip I'll try to remember to take some pictures..

Yes Julie I just learned in 2011 to knit.. Mom taught me to throw and being dyslexic it was too hard for me.. so I had the basic's of the knit and purl stitch but that was all... thank you for your encouragement that means a lot to me.. 

Jane that looks great!! and I am sure even greater when blocked.. your garden is so pretty and full of life!! we really need some warmer weather for our's to take off.. it's coming..

Today was very foggy.. and up off the ocean even a half mile was sunny.. but I work right down on the waters edge so I dressed in long sleeves.. oh my gosh I thought I was going to roast!! and we have people from warm areas of the country freezing in our weather.. our sun is so warm.. but we are also acclimated to it.. I honestly think though that they are just complaining because it isn't in the 90's like their home is.. oh well.. I like the 70's  its warm when filtered through the marine layer.. and just fine for me  actually I just might go sit in the warm sun as soon as I am done here.. before the sun sets


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We'll have to launch a lace weight project together! Don't be afraid of it. I love lace weight - it is so delicate & shows off lace stitches beautifully. You will get used to it quickly, I am sure.
> 
> The shawl in my avatar was my first lace weight & I am always amazed that I actually knit it!


Thanks Jane! I actually did the cast on this morning of the pattern DFL shared.. only 63 inches.. and now its on hold until I get the MD done.. but it is very pretty and your so right!!! Light and airy.. I am also thrilled that Caryn's shawl is in lace weight.. I was so worried that it would just be holes!! with no smooth parts to show the yarn.. I am getting very excited now.. I have 427 yds ?? maybe more to play with.. I am saving the 2 skeins of Red Heather for the Fuchsia Flowers that we will be doing  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ...
> 
> Yes Julie I just learned in 2011 to knit.. Mom taught me to throw and being dyslexic it was too hard for me.. so I had the basic's of the knit and purl stitch but that was all... thank you for your encouragement that means a lot to me..
> ...


 :thumbup: You're welcome!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I am sorry the dimensions are not working right!! what a pain  I hope there is very little altering needed 

Toni that is beautiful.. I have a BIL who does great colored pencil drawings.. we have some of his stuff and some of my MIL's paintings.. they all say our last name only.. so I told my son when I pass away to tell everyone I made them...LOL it's just a joke of course.. my husbands family is very talented.. mine tries to be.. LOL

Long hard day today.. I'm going to put my feet up and relax a bit! I will see what it's like outside


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, your mother is very talented. Lovely card.

Too tired to knit, to tired to think straight.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ..... the Fuchsia Flowers that we will be doing  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers


When are we doing this again? I remember we talked about it. I just didn't get it on my calendar and don't remember.  It sure is going to be fun!


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Bev a lot of folks cover blueberry clusters with cheesecloth to keep critters from easy pickings. If lotsof berries they will drape the whole bush.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--spent the evening frogging everything--the Change yarn Feather and Fan and the top of the Miter Square Sweater. Took over 2, maybe 3 hours and I am exhausted from sitting so long. Should follow my own advice and get up frequently to move around. I had decided I didn't like the F & F enough to keep it going which is why I switched to SS to see how it looked when knit plain. I am thinking that yarn would be fun in a vest but don't have enough of it. Will begin by redoing the sweater sleeves and then the yoke again--this time with greater confidence in the sizing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here you go:


So beautiful, Toni!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Not really a big decision - I just snack on them. I don't bake for myself - actually I only bake for company generally. The first year that we were here for the cherries, though, I was baking something new every day for about 2 weeks - starting with the first of the barely ripe ones & ending with the last of the sparse ones.
> I combed through hundreds of recipes - no exaggeration - a new dessert every day. The neighbours were happy - one batch of whatever was plenty for us & the two other immediate households.
> Then I shook myself & said, "Gotta stop with the desserts, " & found salads & sauces - for salmon, pork, duck, chicken...


What? You combed through hundreds of recipes? Oh no, we are all going to have a recipe stash to go with our pattern stashes.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful card Toni.

Oh no Tanya, so sorry you had to frog. Hopefully the change will be to your liking. We know how hard you have been working on this sweater. But I do agree with someone's post from a while back about if you are not happy with it, best to undo it and make it the way you want it.

I got two rows done today! And I just alphabetized two of the pattern binders. I have one binder left to go. I have the patterns sorted by type, i.e. socks, shawls. I have so many things I want to make!

Off to bed. Chat with y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> When are we doing this again? I remember we talked about it. I just didn't get it on my calendar and don't remember.  It sure is going to be fun!


I'm not sure.. in the fall I think.. DFL is making some charts for it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful card Toni.
> 
> Oh no Tanya, so sorry you had to frog. Hopefully the change will be to your liking. We know how hard you have been working on this sweater. But I do agree with someone's post from a while back about if you are not happy with it, best to undo it and make it the way you want it.
> 
> ...


That is great!! I was suppose to do that a while back but it is still waiting ... Thanks for all the information on the MD that you have started.. I tried to get a row of the Purl back row (row 2) done today but I couldn't finish it before I had to go to work.. I messed up on my count and had to tink.. tinking takes a lot longer than knitting  .. plus the dogs were barking making me tense.. I agree this edging is going to be a challenge.. definitely need a nice quiet and calm atmosphere..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--spent the evening frogging everything--the Change yarn Feather and Fan and the top of the Miter Square Sweater. Took over 2, maybe 3 hours and I am exhausted from sitting so long. Should follow my own advice and get up frequently to move around. I had decided I didn't like the F & F enough to keep it going which is why I switched to SS to see how it looked when knit plain. I am thinking that yarn would be fun in a vest but don't have enough of it. Will begin by redoing the sweater sleeves and then the yoke again--this time with greater confidence in the sizing.


Oh man what a bummer.. I have been there though... I swear this yarn was a fun idea but so difficult to make work.. I do think the feather and fan looked better than what I tried.. you know the vest they show is just a 2x2 ribbing... maybe that would work the best.. it looked good but I didn't have enough yarn either and tried to put other yarn in with is and it just didn't look nice. Plus I continued to loose count and messed up the ribbing often  I hate to continue to frog this yarn.. it is not cheap!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here you go:


Congratulate your Mom if you will please. Her work is very lovely. She chose a wonderful subject for her work too!!!!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I tried to look back for your post on the sweater, Tanya, but did not see it. I may not have gone back far enough.&#128547;
I am sorry you have had to frog. You have put so much effort in it so far. Just keep your love for this project up -- you don't want to end up not liking it because of aggravation. It will be so pretty when done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I missed the part about you having to frog. I am so sorry. I do plenty of it and so relate to you :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I often seem to have to do everything twice, so this is no surprise. I had some dimensions but was not comfortable with them and neglected to measure off a well-liked sweater of the woman. It is all a learning.


Exactly :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

What talent, Toni. Brilliant!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> What? You combed through hundreds of recipes? Oh no, we are all going to have a recipe stash to go with our pattern stashes.


What?!?! You haven't got one? :wink:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Appreciate everyone's support on this sweater sizing issue. Jan, I posted a pic of the sweater on page 19 of this LP. We have had so much conversation here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that looks great!! and I am sure even greater when blocked...


Thank you, Ronie 


> I thought I was going to roast!! and we have people from warm areas of the country freezing in our weather...


I am not a big fan of the heat either - 20° is plenty hot for me. Over here, I am going around in short & t-shirt when everyone else is wearing a coat with a hood.
Another thing that I am really going to miss is being able to go for a swim n my neighbour's pool - especially lovely after working in the garden.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> T... I actually did the cast on this morning of the pattern DFL shared... it is very pretty and your so right!!! Light and airy...


I am so glad that you got over your "fear" of it. Now you have another aspect of lace knitting to fall in love with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...a drawing turned into a note card


She did a lovely job, Toni.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...we are all going to have a recipe stash to go with our pattern stashes.


I am already there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I just alphabetized two of the pattern binders. I have one binder left to go. I have the patterns sorted by type, i.e. socks, shawls. I have so many things I want to make!...


WTG  I am sure that you were itching to CO dozens of your patterns.
Do you print patterns out as you discover them?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, so sorry you had to visit the frog pond. It is such a beautiful sweater. You will be much happier with the fit and so will your friend. The sweater is worth the time and work.

Jane, I too have a recipe stash. I still buy recipe books at garage sales. I am glad to have recipes, but I don't have the time to cook that I used to. And now I must sort through to find the ones my diabetic DH can eat. And I am having to watch my numbers a bit. They are not as bad as I thought. Happy about that. 

Kathy, thanks for the bit about cheese cloth and my blueberry bushes. I have some lying around. I may try that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I think that I forgot to share these last night. If I did post them, please forgive my addled brain.

Fit for a Princess by Cheri McEwen 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fit-for-a-princess-4

Aloe Cowl by Willow Yarns Design Team 
http://www.willowyarns.com/Product/Aloe+Cowl.aspx


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Jane! I actually did the cast on this morning of the pattern DFL shared.. only 63 inches.. and now its on hold until I get the MD done.. but it is very pretty and your so right!!! Light and airy.. I am also thrilled that Caryn's shawl is in lace weight.. I was so worried that it would just be holes!! with no smooth parts to show the yarn.. I am getting very excited now.. I have 427 yds ?? maybe more to play with.. I am saving the 2 skeins of Red Heather for the Fuchsia Flowers that we will be doing  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers


Hi, Glad you like the Money Chart Ronie...I am now enjoying knitting with Diadem...

As far as Fuchsia Flowers is concerned, I am going to do a Lace Party on this in the fall. Currently, I am trying to just make a practice chart of the flowers and part of the background. The instructions for the gathering of the base of the flower are a little confusing, so I am going to try to translate them into a little easier version. For the project, I am probably going to give some options in case you don't want to knit it in the round. So, that being said, I have chosen my yarn also. I have some lovely Midnight blue lace weight from KnitPicks, but dark colors are challenging, so I might use a lighter color way...

So, first we will do a swatch and learn the terminology, colors, and stitches. Since the pattern is large and already in color, I probably will not re-chart it, just do some tutorials on how to manage it a little easier.

What do you think of using a variegated yarn? I have this lovely green/blue that I am anxious to use.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is great!! I was suppose to do that a while back but it is still waiting ... Thanks for all the information on the MD that you have started.. I tried to get a row of the Purl back row (row 2) done today but I couldn't finish it before I had to go to work.. I messed up on my count and had to tink.. tinking takes a lot longer than knitting  .. plus the dogs were barking making me tense.. I agree this edging is going to be a challenge.. definitely need a nice quiet and calm atmosphere..


There is no purl back row, just three rows of knit stitches. Then you start the border stitches, which also have no purl back rows.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I love cookbooks. I have a few favorites. One is for cookie recipes; one dozen each. Another is a beginner cookbook with the subtitle 'can you identify the oven?'. It has recipes for things like peanut butter and jelly sandwiches and tells you how long to cook a 3-minute egg. LOL. Fun cookbook. One I really like is a Good Housekeeping cookbook printed in 1956. It has tips on how to serve your husband cocktails when he comes home from work. And recipes if you are an 'after-five' cook. The best parts are the shopping guide (what to look for when buying stuff) and the roasting charts. Cook until done is too vague for me which sadly I find in too many of the fancier cookbooks. This one uses easily found ingredients.

On the not so good cookbook side I picked up a small one that included bake-off winning recipes. Very disappointed. Most of the recipes were for slice-and-bake cookies and things made with croissant dough from a can. I have no problems with convenience items, but I think a bake-off winner should require measuring some flour or sugar, not decorating a slice-and-bake cookie.

I am working towards being a better cook. I love it when I pull things from the fridge and pantry and 'wing it' and something good results from it. And yes, I have ordered a pizza when I have failed, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I was looking at that Fuchsia pattern last night. I really like it. Thanks for working on making it better DFL. A softly variegated yarn might work. I think too much change in color (like self striping yarn) would obscure the pattern but long colorways or a tonal could be nice. I am wondering if it could be done in crochet thread instead of lace weight yarn?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I was looking at that Fuchsia pattern last night. I really like it. Thanks for working on making it better DFL. A softly variegated yarn might work. I think too much change in color (like self striping yarn) would obscure the pattern but long colorways or a tonal could be nice. I am wondering if it could be done in crochet thread instead of lace weight yarn?


I think crochet thread would be fine, but I would stick with the standard size 10 or below...I think 5 would be too thick. The wrapped stitches are what concern me...let me try the cotton when I am working on the swatching and I will let you know...Knowing the patterns of Niebling, I would say that the yarn was quite fine. I am going to work with a yarn that is a tiny bit more fine than the standard lace weight. I have lots of crochet thread in 10, 20, and 30, so I will give-it-a-go and see what happens. I am going to make the swatch about the size of a nice "hankie"...would make a nice heirloom for a bride of new baby....might as well do something with the swatches.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few shots from my garden...


Just playing catch up 
Your garden looks lovely Jane, beautiful roses and I would love a cherry tree 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - never knew that. I must try it. I hate using chemicals. The snails love this shrub next to the front gate. I was picking them off & tossing them into the road. My neighbour got upset with me because they are good to eat. I like to eat snails, too, but I have never prepared them from scratch - only store bought. They have to be handled correctly - to purge the poison - then they are cooked twice.


Your neighbour would love my front gardens and driveway then . I made the mistake of going down they driveway barefoot a couple of summers ago in the middle of the night and heard crunch crunch There was lots and lots of them covering the driveway . I don't know were they all came from never seen so many 
Sonja


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh man what a bummer.. I have been there though... I swear this yarn was a fun idea but so difficult to make work.. I do think the feather and fan looked better than what I tried.. you know the vest they show is just a 2x2 ribbing... maybe that would work the best.. it looked good but I didn't have enough yarn either and tried to put other yarn in with is and it just didn't look nice. Plus I continued to loose count and messed up the ribbing often  I hate to continue to frog this yarn.. it is not cheap!!


I think these specialty yarns are difficult to figure out projects. It almost makes me think to use a pattern produced by the yarn manufacturer/distributor. In this case am going look back at the crochet projects--they had some small ones that 2 skeins would maybe cover.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, Glad you like the Money Chart Ronie...I am now enjoying knitting with Diadem...
> 
> As far as Fuchsia Flowers is concerned, I am going to do a Lace Party on this in the fall. Currently, I am trying to just make a practice chart of the flowers and part of the background. The instructions for the gathering of the base of the flower are a little confusing, so I am going to try to translate them into a little easier version. For the project, I am probably going to give some options in case you don't want to knit it in the round. So, that being said, I have chosen my yarn also. I have some lovely Midnight blue lace weight from KnitPicks, but dark colors are challenging, so I might use a lighter color way...
> 
> ...


Does Oct 11 - 24 still work for you, DFL? I didn't get the name of your project written down when you said you would do this. It is going to be so pretty! Thanks for the update. I am wide open to whatever you suggest (oooh! That could be dangerous!  )


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am not a big fan of the heat either - 20° is plenty hot for me. Over here, I am going around in short & t-shirt when everyone else is wearing a coat with a hood.
> Another thing that I am really going to miss is being able to go for a swim n my neighbour's pool - especially lovely after working in the garden.


It seems my body temp is changing and hoping it helps me handle the hot, humid summers we have. That weather tends to wipe me out.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, all, for your compliments to my mom. I will gladly pass them on to her. :thumup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, Glad you like the Money Chart Ronie...I am now enjoying knitting with Diadem...
> 
> As far as Fuchsia Flowers is concerned, I am going to do a Lace Party on this in the fall. Currently, I am trying to just make a practice chart of the flowers and part of the background. The instructions for the gathering of the base of the flower are a little confusing, so I am going to try to translate them into a little easier version. For the project, I am probably going to give some options in case you don't want to knit it in the round. So, that being said, I have chosen my yarn also. I have some lovely Midnight blue lace weight from KnitPicks, but dark colors are challenging, so I might use a lighter color way...
> 
> ...


So much work DFL. So glad you are here with your skills and patience for doing it.

I think a variegated yarn would be nice as long as it is on the subtle side, maybe more a slight tonal type of variation. The pattern has so much detail that you don't want the the color to take over.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Cookbooks/recipes--OMG, do I have a stash. My cookbook shelf is packed with a variety of cuisines. A couple basic ones but most are specialty books. Love Indian cooking and have at least 4 of those, mainly vegetarian. Then there are the Japanese, Chinese, Lebanese, New Orleans/Southern, Soups, Breads, Raw food, etc. I have a folder of recipes printed off the computer and another one of older NYTimes recipes. They actually have some good recipes and most are online now. On the computer there is a folder in my documents and one on Bookmarks. You would think I spent my life in the kitchen cooking--hahahahaha! But I do love reading recipes in the same way I do patterns, getting ideas and having a rich fantasy life in these areas.

EDT: Have reknit almost 5" of one new sleeve. Decided not to do 2-at-a-time sleeves as the pulling of the cord thru 2 sleeves with the slowness of getting the stitches over the join was way too much. I think knitting the sleeves separately will go faster.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> So much work DFL. So glad you are here with your skills and patience for doing it.
> 
> I think a variegated yarn would be nice as long as it is on the subtle side, maybe more a slight tonal type of variation. The pattern has so much detail that you don't want the the color to take over.


Should I show off my Magic loop photo again? I like the two toned cotton/blend...and I have some 10 and 20 weight thread...and about three different Deborah Norville Garden (cannot remember full name) 3 colorways. Now that I have my two socks off the 1.75mm needles...I have 2-3 different circulars crying to be worked with.



jscaplen said:


> Oh, wow! I feel honoured. I was disappointed with the cherries on the branch photo - they look so much better in real life.
> Last year's "cherries in the basket" picture was nicer, though. I don't seem to have it on this computer.


I just checked again on my "download". I don't have to go back and recapture the two. No weird bottom telling me that they weren't ready for "picking". Pun intended.

*TLL* --> I'm now going to have my Mom look at my bird photos...and she's got quite a few Prism brand pencils. Drawings anyone? I can have photos within 2 months...I'm not going to push the artist.



Ronie said:


> Yes Julie I just learned in 2011 to knit.. Mom taught me to throw and being dyslexic it was too hard for me.. so I had the basic's of the knit and purl stitch but that was all... thank you for your encouragement that means a lot to me.


Wow! And I just picked up my learning to knit about 2009...give or take 6 months. Right around the time I transferred back to ITT and started making baby socks ... and one jacket, blanket, and socks for a classmate's new baby girl.



Dragonflylace said:


> As far as Fuchsia Flowers is concerned, I am going to do a Lace Party on this in the fall. Currently, I am trying to just make a practice chart of the flowers and part of the background. The instructions for the gathering of the base of the flower are a little confusing, so I am going to try to translate them into a little easier version. For the project, I am probably going to give some options in case you don't want to knit it in the round. So, that being said, I have chosen my yarn also. I have some lovely Midnight blue lace weight from KnitPicks, but dark colors are challenging, so I might use a lighter color way...
> 
> So, first we will do a swatch and learn the terminology, colors, and stitches. Since the pattern is large and already in color, I probably will not re-chart it, just do some tutorials on how to manage it a little easier.
> 
> What do you think of using a variegated yarn? I have this lovely green/blue that I am anxious to use.


Please do design for either flat scarf/shawl or wedge doily. TLL can attest that I'm equal to the wedge doily challenge.

While wearing my new socks full time won't help me stay awake...I can snooze happily under the two-strand scarf/shawl. Don't have to have it on 24-7.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--didn't remember you were using cotton thread for your Snowflake scarf. That looks very nice for warmer weather despite the winter theme and colors.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks DFL .. I have almost 900 yds of lace weight yarn for the Fuchia... and can get more if needed... although the lot colors may be a tad different.. if it changed on a full row it wouldn't look bad 

I like the idea of using swatches for something useful.. it also gets someone use to a yarn they may not be familiar with 

Melanie there is a purl back row.. even numbered rows are Purl through the back loop.. and knit.. I'm not sure if it will look like a ribbing or seed stitch.. I'd be interested to know how your testing will turn up 

speaking of collecting recipes!! I have so many cookbooks.. I love them all.. back in the 70's they had these cheap specialty cookbooks.. I have some for bread, Chinese cooking, and a few others.. the recipes are great in them  
Bev that is great news on your numbers. I am sweating mine.. blood work was done on Tuesday and I see the Dr. on this coming Tuesday. Fingers crossed they come back good.  I have found that most recipes are good.. as far as a diabetic goes.. its the desserts that are not so easy to adapt.. I personally need to stay away from white flour and I have not been very good.. I do have to say that my numbers have been great for years now.. but the last year of testing I have seen them creeping up.. my Dr (who retired) thought they were fine.. my now Dr. may not agree..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... it seems that we are a bunch of knitters and chefs!! plus we all work!! at one thing or another.. I sure miss my part time job!! LOL working full time is great for the waistline but it sure has cut into my passion for knitting and cooking.. normally on the weekends hubby and I will do a lot of cooking together.. when I was home for dinner I cooked a nice meal every night.. yesterday morning as hubby was leaving for work (3:30am) he told me he would have a nice meal for me when I got home!! I barely woke up for that but I did remember it! When I walked through the door it smelled wonderful.. then he opened the oven and pulled out a TV dinner.. it was horrible!! and he will know all about it.. LOL he is off at 2:30pm he can toss a chicken in the oven and nuke some corn..LOL We are clearly in a transition stage here and it will only get worse as the summer get nearer.. I will be working until 9:30pm and I know we will have to better plan our meals.. 

Well I have tons to do.. I hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Please beware the medical numbers that are used and that doctors are snookered into selling false health. I may make an assumption here but one of the 'numbers' being looked at will be cholesterol. The drug corporations control the realities around this and they have been pushing down the standard level over the years as a means of selling more drugs. Cholesterol is critical in our body. Every cell wall needs cholesterol for the cells to function. Our brains require cholesterol for health. Just to name 2 uses. I have changed my entire perspective on fats, as you may know, and am looking for ways to increase them in my diet without any concern for cholesterol.. As a reminder, the issue is inflammation and sugar is the big culprit. Breads are sugar in the body, just as much as is cake. And we have all been turned into sugar addicts, craving desserts, dried fruits, ice cream, breads of all sorts--even organic, whole grain breads, etc. Fats are a problem when they are the wrong fats--Hydrogenated, processed and many of the GMO grown crops like cornl and soy. Margerine is a hydrogenated nightmare and promoted by the medical industry while healthy butter from grass fed cows or goats is dissed.

You might like this short and simple article which focuses on this issue.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2015/05/28/benefits-mediterranean-diet.aspx?e_cid=20150528Z1_DNL_art_1&utm_source=dnl&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20150528Z1&et_cid=DM75697&et_rid=970440082


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... it seems that we are a bunch of knitters and chefs!! plus we all work!! at one thing or another.. I sure miss my part time job!! LOL working full time is great for the waistline but it sure has cut into my passion for knitting and cooking.. normally on the weekends hubby and I will do a lot of cooking together.. when I was home for dinner I cooked a nice meal every night.. yesterday morning as hubby was leaving for work (3:30am) he told me he would have a nice meal for me when I got home!! I barely woke up for that but I did remember it! When I walked through the door it smelled wonderful.. then he opened the oven and pulled out a TV dinner.. it was horrible!! and he will know all about it.. LOL he is off at 2:30pm he can toss a chicken in the oven and nuke some corn..LOL We are clearly in a transition stage here and it will only get worse as the summer get nearer.. I will be working until 9:30pm and I know we will have to better plan our meals..
> 
> Well I have tons to do.. I hope you all have a great day!!


Cooking together with a partner is such a nice ritual. I used to love cooking when I lived collectively. Big huge dinners with lots of hands to help and take turns on putting it all together. Never got over that warm feeling of having cooking and eating partners. But given your changing situation, have you looked at slow cookers/crock pots for homemade meals that require little attention? That would be a good way to have real food daily and making enough for leftovers would facilitate the healthy dinner practice. When I do cook, it is always at least 3-6 days worth of food that can be divided and frozen in single portions. Makes it so much easier when I do this. I also will cook a whole pound of beans plain and freeze in small portions for a quick grab for a chili. Even rice, I make 6-8 portions at a time and freeze.

Do you remember the NY Times Cook Book collection years ago? They put out a series of different cultural food collections. Loved their African one and would love to find an old copy. But they covered about 24? different national cuisines.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Please beware the medical numbers that are used and that doctors are snookered into selling false health. I may make an assumption here but one of the 'numbers' being looked at will be cholesterol. The drug corporations control the realities around this and they have been pushing down the standard level over the years as a means of selling more drugs. Cholesterol is critical in our body. Every cell wall needs cholesterol for the cells to function. Our brains require cholesterol for health. Just to name 2 uses. I have changed my entire perspective on fats, as you may know, and am looking for ways to increase them in my diet without any concern for cholesterol.. As a reminder, the issue is inflammation and sugar is the big culprit. Breads are sugar in the body, just as much as is cake. And we have all been turned into sugar addicts, craving desserts, dried fruits, ice cream, breads of all sorts--even organic, whole grain breads, etc. Fats are a problem when they are the wrong fats--Hydrogenated, processed and many of the GMO grown crops like cornl and soy. Margerine is a hydrogenated nightmare and promoted by the medical industry while healthy butter from grass fed cows or goats is dissed.
> 
> You might like this short and simple article which focuses on this issue.
> 
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2015/05/28/benefits-mediterranean-diet.aspx?e_cid=20150528Z1_DNL_art_1&utm_source=dnl&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20150528Z1&et_cid=DM75697&et_rid=970440082


I am well aware of this!!! and have been treating my health through diet only!! I do take vitamins to help with the numbers also.. as of now I am not on anything but BP meds and they are very low.. I am lucky that the Dr.s in this area are all about holistic healing instead of pushing pills 

I do remember those cook books.. I think they may be the ones I was talking about.. they are thin maybe a half inch think and each on specialized in a different cuisine  I love mine.. and they show the use.. with stained pages... LOL I have some "Cooks" books too but they are not used as much because they are just a copulation of the magazine so I can't just go to a section and see all the different recipes to choose from it is a constant going back to the index  but they are great.. they are featured in the PBS America Cooks show.. I also have a full set of their programs that I got for ordering the magazines.. but they are still in the plastic wrap never opened!! maybe if we get fed up with the TV we will watch them LOL

We do cook a lot on the weekends then freeze the meals for later in the week.. I don't know why he didn't pull something down.. tonights meal will definitely be from the freezer!!! or he will take me out to dinner..LOL


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Bev that is great news on your numbers. I am sweating mine.. blood work was done on Tuesday and I see the Dr. on this coming Tuesday. Fingers crossed they come back good.  I have found that most recipes are good.. as far as a diabetic goes.. its the desserts that are not so easy to adapt.. I personally need to stay away from white flour and I have not been very good.. I do have to say that my numbers have been great for years now.. but the last year of testing I have seen them creeping up.. my Dr (who retired) thought they were fine.. my now Dr. may not agree..


Ronie, good luck with your numbers. I go in for blood work next week. Sweating this one. Allergies have been causing my BS to bounce and I've been a little careless.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks DFL ..
> 
> Melanie there is a purl back row.. even numbered rows are Purl through the back loop.. and knit.. I'm not sure if it will look like a ribbing or seed stitch.. I'd be interested to know how your testing will turn up


hmm, maybe we have two different versions of the Morning Dove. Mine says to knit three rows after the cast on which I took to mean garter stitch so the edge would not roll. Either way it will be pretty.  I will post a photo once we officially start of what I have so far.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, good luck with your numbers. I go in for blood work next week. Sweating this one. Allergies have been causing my BS to bounce and I've been a little careless.


Not to make light of your medical situation but when I read this the other meaning of BS came to mind at first and I had a bit of a chuckle.  Hope your tests go well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I do remember those cook books.. I think they may be the ones I was talking about.. they are thin maybe a half inch think and each on specialized in a different cuisine  I love mine.. and they show the use.. with stained pages... LOL I have some "Cooks" books too but they are not used as much because they are just a copulation of the magazine so I can't just go to a section and see all the different recipes to choose from it is a constant going back to the index  but they are great.. they are featured in the PBS America Cooks show.. I also have a full set of their programs that I got for ordering the magazines.. but they are still in the plastic wrap never opened!! maybe if we get fed up with the TV we will watch them LOL


You have a funny typo in this Ronie  LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I really enjoyed the article... I need to go back to a more Mediterranean style of eating.. we eat this way most of the time.. but get lazy too... hence the burgers he cooked up and froze  our dinners usually have some kind of roasted veggie.. lean meat and fruit.. normally also that fruit is on a healthy green salad just for a nice sweetness and is usually a berry of some kind.. slivered almonds or sunflower seeds and a light vinaigrette or lemon juice.. We just fell back into old habits when the dinners were left to hubby.. I need to step up the prep part before I go to work so he has little thinking to do...LOL in all honesty.. he works long hard days and has to be in bed very early.. it will all come together soon...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I really must get back to work as they don't pay me to read the LP. Thanks for the chuckles (even if unintended). 

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> hmm, maybe we have two different versions of the Morning Dove. Mine says to knit three rows after the cast on which I took to mean garter stitch so the edge would not roll. Either way it will be pretty.  I will post a photo once we officially start of what I have so far.


but then after the first 3 rows you start the pattern and this is where I was talking about  row 1 is Knit through the back loop then purl ... continuing across the row.. row 2 is Purl through the back loop then knit ... with a few YO's and decreases  spread out.. I am just playing with it.. once we all get started I'll get more serious about doing the shawl.. I just had to leave in the middle of the patterned row 2 . Not the garter stitch row.. and now I hope I don't have to tink the whole row.. or start over! I am using 2 strands of #10 crochet thread.. and wanted to see how it would feel.. I am pretty slow when it comes to knitting.. I have little time now.. not like before when I had a few hours a day to spend on it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I really enjoyed the article... I need to go back to a more Mediterranean style of eating.. we eat this way most of the time.. but get lazy too... hence the burgers he cooked up and froze  our dinners usually have some kind of roasted veggie.. lean meat and fruit.. normally also that fruit is on a healthy green salad just for a nice sweetness and is usually a berry of some kind.. slivered almonds or sunflower seeds and a light vinaigrette or lemon juice.. We just fell back into old habits when the dinners were left to hubby.. I need to step up the prep part before I go to work so he has little thinking to do...LOL in all honesty.. he works long hard days and has to be in bed very early.. it will all come together soon...


I know you try to be holistic and healthy eating focused, but when I hear of people going to doctors as authorities, it always seems that a little reminder of what is most important for our health. Glad you liked the article. More and more is being put out on this type of eating, even if not the Mediterranean way of eating, other similar cuisines that are also healthy, diverse and delicious.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Not to make light of your medical situation but when I read this the other meaning of BS came to mind at first and I had a bit of a chuckle.  Hope your tests go well.


I forget, don't use that type of language. BS to me is blood sugar. I think it terms of BS, BP and other crazy medical terms.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I forget, don't use that type of language. BS to me is blood sugar. I think it terms of BS, BP and other crazy medical terms.


Or (referring to my 3 IT degrees) Bachelor of Science. We don't want me to get started on puns and other word plays. I am aware all y'all wait a few beats if I get too wild...until I can come up with a topic agreeable to all.

No offense felt...if I don't know how to respond to your situation...I'll respond to another's topic in this string. Why fuss over what you cannot change long distance?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the cookbook 'stories.' I always have to restrain myself at garage sales. I have a few Taste of Home Quick Cooking ones, that I am now currently combing through for DH and I. I agree a love of cooking and a love of knitting go well together.  They are both in the same stash family. 

Tricia and Ronie, good luck with your numbers. My massage therapist has been telling me that my body had been on adrenaline the last three months because of bs. So I only got around to checking yesterday. I had gotten pretty concerned the last few months about how high I might be. So thankful to see where I am at. I think if I exercise a bit more and see what food triggers it for me (might be that bread stuff, Ronie), I can easily stay where I am at or reverse things.

Tanya, I hear you on that cholesterol thing. I made the mistake of getting the test done, to have my doctor's assistant tell me to go on a low fat diet and come back in 6 months so they can put me on a statin. NO THANKS. Never went back. My good cholesterol was in the 70's and all my ratios were good. My brother had about the same numbers as I did, went on statins and ended up with bypass surgery about 3 years later. And, yes, I think they are connected.

Kaixixang, love your scarf. It is gorgeous!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:

_Does Oct 11 - 24 still work for you, DFL? I didn't get the name of your project written down when you said you would do this. It is going to be so pretty! Thanks for the update. I am wide open to whatever you suggest (oooh! That could be dangerous! )_

Yeah, I know, I have a reputation for that. But I do think that Oct 11-24 will work.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Why fuss over what you cannot change long distance?


There you go. :thumbup:

Speaking of cookbooks, I have been given some really old ones that call for half a tumbler of this, a desert spoonful of that. It is wonderful reading.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> TLL said:
> 
> _Does Oct 11 - 24 still work for you, DFL? I didn't get the name of your project written down when you said you would do this. It is going to be so pretty! Thanks for the update. I am wide open to whatever you suggest (oooh! That could be dangerous! )_
> 
> Yeah, I know, I have a reputation for that. But I do think that Oct 11-24 will work.


Your reputation is just fine with me. I didn't think to write down the name of the pattern we are doing, that 's all. If the timing needs to change, just let me know. I am sure we can find "something" to keep us busy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> You have a funny typo in this Ronie  LOL


 :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Gotta catch up again! I am quite tired & am not even reading coherently so responding to messages at the moment is not a good idea.
However, I wanted to share:

doily DITTE 2
by tatiana Martin 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/doily-ditte-2

Free Pattern through Sunday, May 31st. 
A Perfect Day Off Cowl by Diane L. Augustin 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-perfect-day-off-cowl

Free Pattern through June 14th. 
Studio Cowl
by Diane L. Augustin 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/studio-cowl

others free by Diane L. Augustin 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Diane%20L.%20Augustin&availability=free&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs

I liked: 
Wendy's Moebius Wrap
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wendys-moebius-wrap
&
Lilly's Moebius Cowl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lillys-moebius-cowl


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I forget, don't use that type of language. BS to me is blood sugar. I think it terms of BS, BP and other crazy medical terms.


I use very little of 'that' language as well but have been known to use acronyms and mild oaths, such as 'criminy'. Context is everything  Like IRL to me meant Indy Racing League, not In Real Life, lol (ooh, another acronym) so that one took a while to get here in the LP. Hope all goes well with your tests and more importantly, that you feel well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> There you go. :thumbup:
> 
> Speaking of cookbooks, I have been given some really old ones that call for half a tumbler of this, a desert spoonful of that. It is wonderful reading.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> but then after the first 3 rows you start the pattern and this is where I was talking about  row 1 is Knit through the back loop then purl ... continuing across the row.. row 2 is Purl through the back loop then knit ... with a few YO's and decreases  spread out.. I am just playing with it.. once we all get started I'll get more serious about doing the shawl.. I just had to leave in the middle of the patterned row 2 . Not the garter stitch row.. and now I hope I don't have to tink the whole row.. or start over! I am using 2 strands of #10 crochet thread.. and wanted to see how it would feel.. I am pretty slow when it comes to knitting.. I have little time now.. not like before when I had a few hours a day to spend on it.


Ah, I was not thinking of the border pattern rows but the part before them. To me they were not a purl back row as there was too much going on with all the knits, decreases, and YO's. No rest for the weary  I am definitely using stitch markers to keep track of where I am. Hopefully you will not have to tink.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love the cookbook 'stories.' I always have to restrain myself at garage sales. I have a few Taste of Home Quick Cooking ones, that I am now currently combing through for DH and I. I agree a love of cooking and a love of knitting go well together.  They are both in the same stash family.
> 
> Tricia and Ronie, good luck with your numbers. My massage therapist has been telling me that my body had been on adrenaline the last three months because of bs. So I only got around to checking yesterday. I had gotten pretty concerned the last few months about how high I might be. So thankful to see where I am at. I think if I exercise a bit more and see what food triggers it for me (might be that bread stuff, Ronie), I can easily stay where I am at or reverse things.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your brother. It is very well known that Statin drugs cause heart disease/attacks. A total medical oxymoron in my book. It used to be acceptable to have your cholesterol numbers in the 250's. The drug corps then lowered it slowly to 200. Then, once that layer of the market was saturated, they lowered the numbers to 100. That is downright dangerous to your health. There are many cases of people with over 300 levels who are in fit health.

Maybe you know this, in the 1980's the medical schools were teaching students the goal was to get every woman over age 35 on HRT and they worked real hard at that. Heart disease for women went racing upwards, but the profit margin was sky high. Then came the study about 10? yrs ago showing the dangers of HRT and the use of them dropped dramatically within a couple of yrs. Heart disease in women dropped dramatically, too. Death By Medicine is a great business model as long as they can get away with it; i.e., the public remains in a co-dependent relationship with the medical industry.

On a very sad note, I just lost a friend last Friday. She had crippling RA for many years but it was the drugs that ultimately caused cancer and began to destroy her nerves. The last straw came when she lost use of her arms and any independence left for her. She was such a courageous and independent person to the very end. We talked about her health all the time (not the only subject) and I worked with her on different protocols. It was due to her staunch efforts that she lived as long as she did. A week ago Monday she moved 350 miles upstate to her original home region and died that Friday with friends and family surrounding her. It was really her race against time to get there and she just make it. I knew the last time I saw her it would be the last, but had hoped it would not be. The university where she taught until last December when she could no longer physically handle working with her hands, sent out a nice memorial notice and I look forward to the memorial that will be held in the Woodstock synagogue for her. The last time I saw her it was at her house where I was fixing some screens before she moved. Her rabbi was there with a guitar and they were singing; I joined them at their invitation and am so glad to have had that experience.

Regarding cooking and cookbooks, it is incredible how much variation there is in what you can do with any food stuff. The same as we have with our wonderful yarns.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the patterns Jane, I really like the doily. Spirals always call to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Spirals always call to me.


Perhaps that's what causes the vertigo.
;-)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> There you go. :thumbup:
> 
> Speaking of cookbooks, I have been given some really old ones that call for half a tumbler of this, a desert spoonful of that. It is wonderful reading.


My aunt has my Grandmother's handwritten cookbook. One of the recipes calls for 1/2 an eggshell of something.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Perhaps that's what causes the vertigo.
> ;-)


 love your sense of humor, Jane.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> love your sense of humor, Jane.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. But it appears you were in her presense not too long ago and are able to have good memories of that time. You are a good friend.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My aunt has my Grandmother's handwritten cookbook. One of the recipes calls for 1/2 an eggshell of something.


Oh wow, now that is amazing. But you know when you watch the cooking shows they just guestimate things, only somethings are premeasured for them. So everything old is new again.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm praying for everyone's health. It can be such a roller coaster sometimes.

I am so glad you were able to be there with your friend, Tanya.

Those recipes are fun, aren't they?

Thank you for the patterns, Jane.  I, too, appreciate your humor. :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I forgot to give you condolences for your friend. So sorry you have lost another one. Even when you know it is coming, it's still hard. Hugs.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris/Toni--thanks for your supportive words. This woman was very special in so many ways. An ardent and dedicated activist despite being wheelchair ridden for decades. She was an advocate for the disabled and worked with me on anti-racism issues. She taught until it was totally impossible for her to do so. Singing was a joy to her up to the very end. For a few years we annually went to an outdoor classical concert in Woodstock and then out to dinner some place. Then it changed to a movie due to weather issues. I always enjoyed my time with her and valued her friendship and discussions we had. I do miss her.

Bev--just saw your post. Thank you for caring.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> TLL --> I'm now going to have my Mom look at my bird photos...and she's got quite a few Prism brand pencils. Drawings anyone? I can have photos within 2 months...I'm not going to push the artist.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. But it appears you were in her presense not too long ago and are able to have good memories of that time. You are a good friend.


Condolences from me too, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. But it appears you were in her presense not too long ago and are able to have good memories of that time. You are a good friend.


And from me, too, Tanya. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya,, I am sorry about the loss of your friend too. It sounds like she had quite a good spirit and you and she connected well.
It also sounds like you are making good progress on the sweater sleeves redo!

I seemed to have missed a lot about cook books. Of course I have a nice recipe stash as well  but I seem to get stuck and use the same ones over and over again. My grandma was a good cook, but my mom was not and she never wrote down any of the recipes. I seem to mostly go online now to get new recipes. I'll get some veggies from the farmers market and then check a few different things I might want to try!

The Morning Dove sounds a little tricky Melanie! I don't like when there isn't a purl back row because I like to use it to check if I have the right stitches going. This should be interesting!

DFL looking forward to your swatches of the Fuschia Flowers. I would also be interested in doing it with crochet thread.

Toni, that picture of the bird that your mom drew is really nice. There was something very soft and appealing about the way she did it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn/Pam/Linda--so much appreciate your kind thoughts.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

This one caught my eye. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-catalonia

I finished my Old Flame tonight. Not sure when I will get it blocked. I'll post a picture when I do.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I use very little of 'that' language as well but have been known to use acronyms and mild oaths, such as 'criminy'. Context is everything  Like IRL to me meant Indy Racing League, not In Real Life, lol (ooh, another acronym) so that one took a while to get here in the LP. Hope all goes well with your tests and more importantly, that you feel well.


No problem. All these abbreviations keep me mixed up so I seldom use them. The fact the same letters can mean so many different things is scary. It is like sign language. Just a slight change in hand position or movement can have an entirely different meaning, some bad, some funny. The abbreviations used on cell phones and creeping into other communication is even difficult to understand. BTW, ETA, IMHO, and more I haven't figured out yet.

Thanks for your well wishes. Between insurance control and government control it is impossible to get the medicine or testing supplies needed.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Or (referring to my 3 IT degrees) Bachelor of Science. We don't want me to get started on puns and other word plays. I am aware all y'all wait a few beats if I get too wild...until I can come up with a topic agreeable to all.
> 
> No offense felt...if I don't know how to respond to your situation...I'll respond to another's topic in this string. Why fuss over what you cannot change long distance?


I forgot that one and I have a BS with a minor in computer science and an MS in education - computer education. I don't respond to a lot, but pray for situations, comfort, guidance, peace, health, and safety for those in storm conditions. No offense intended or taken.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> This one caught my eye.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-catalonia
> 
> I finished my Old Flame tonight. Not sure when I will get it blocked. I'll post a picture when I do.


That's great, Bev. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Chris/Toni--thanks for your supportive words. This woman was very special in so many ways. An ardent and dedicated activist despite being wheelchair ridden for decades. She was an advocate for the disabled and worked with me on anti-racism issues. She taught until it was totally impossible for her to do so. Singing was a joy to her up to the very end. For a few years we annually went to an outdoor classical concert in Woodstock and then out to dinner some place. Then it changed to a movie due to weather issues. I always enjoyed my time with her and valued her friendship and discussions we had. I do miss her.
> 
> Bev--just saw your post. Thank you for caring.


Tanya, condolences. Sounds like your friend had great inner strength and was a joy to know.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Almost finished with Strawberry Fields Forever. Working on the steps to finish the pineapples. It seems to me row 15 is the problem. It is OK until the repeat rows. Also it is easy to miscount the repeats.

It is an easy pattern, works up quickly. I hope to finish it this weekend. Pictures after I get it blocked. It can be made in sizes child to extra large.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Caryn! I will tell her. 

Here's a pretty, quick project with a summery, warm feel: http://tiajudy.com/seashell.htm


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Condolences from me too, Tanya.


And from me, too. The loss of someone like minded is very hard.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I finished Emma's orchestra shawl last night. It is acrylic so I will block it and steam it later.
Tricia, it just occurred to me that in the UK you would have a BSc not a BS.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I finished Emma's orchestra shawl last night. It is acrylic so I will block it and steam it later.
> Tricia, it just occurred to me that in the UK you would have a BSc not a BS.


As it is, here, also.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, it just occurred to me that in the UK you would have a BSc not a BS.


That's exactly what I mean. Bachelor of Science. Thanks for the Abbreviation.

So, in order of acquisition --> AAS ET, AAS CNS, BScET
ET = Electronics Technology
CNS = Computer Networking Systems


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Time limited so posting now before I backtrack & try to catch up - again.
This one is free - pretty - Summer lace scarf "Meredith"
by Rita Maassen 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-lace-scarf-meredith
But...
Save 50 % on all lace shawl patterns until June 1st!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Rita%20Maassen&pc=shawl-wrap&sort=date

Pre-summer sale! 1 free pattern from today till the Summer Solstice (June 21/15)
Coupon code: SummerSolstice
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/diane-conroy

Ive had my eye on Kashimiya, so I just picked it up
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kashimiya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...As far as Fuchsia Flowers is concerned, I am going to do a Lace Party on this in the fall...


I am very appreciative of all of the work that you are putting into this for us. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, condolences. Sounds like your friend had great inner strength and was a joy to know.


She really was --and also an inspiration.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I love cookbooks.


Me, too. Although I get most of my recipes off the web these days, I love browsing through the books - especially those that provide photos. 


> It has tips on how to serve your husband cocktails when he comes home from work.


Goodness, sounds like it is right up my alley! NOT
If he wants a cocktail, he can get it himself & make me one while he's at it. Just kidding - I have discovered that it isn't a good idea to have a drink (i.e. wine) until I start to eat - goes straight to my head. I make up for it on the other side, though.


> ...I have no problems with convenience items, but I think a bake-off winner should require measuring some flour or sugar...


Yes - sounds strange. I avoid recipes that say to use x-brand sauce, mix, whatever. I like to know exactly what I am putting into my food.


> I am working towards being a better cook. I love it when I pull things from the fridge and pantry and 'wing it' and something good results from it...


Me, too - but mostly my winging it is based on a recipe. I do love to find fairly simple ones for which the ingredients are always on hand.
I have a couple of friends who cook on the fly - especially the recipient of the latest pair of socks, who can whip up a great meal in no time. She's French so there is always a starter, too. She never uses a recipe, per se - a lot of traditional cooking - be it French, Malagash, Moroccan, or Scottish. (She lived in each of Madagascar, Morocco & Île de la Réunon for 5-6 years & was married to a Scot.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...
> Your garden looks lovely Jane, beautiful roses and I would love a cherry tree


Thank you, Sonya 
I love my cherry tree! I plan my return home to allow time for me to profit from the cherries. There's not a lot this year but still lots to share with friends. It was so nice this morning to go out & pick some nice plump black ones to complement my breakfast.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...I made the mistake of going down they driveway barefoot a couple of summers ago in the middle of the night and heard crunch crunch...


You forgot the "squish" part. I have had similar experiences when Tango wants to go out in the middle of the night & then decides to bark at some nocturnal animal. Since he won't come in, I have to go out & get him - in the dark because the street light goes off at 10:35 - crunch-squish - yeuch!


> I don't know were they all came from never seen so many


Amazing, isn't it? After a bit of dampness, they seem to just grow up on the spot.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...But I do love reading recipes in the same way I do patterns, getting ideas and having a rich fantasy life in these areas.


Right with you! Of course, much of it will remain in the fantasy realm since we won't live long enough to test even a small portion of what appeals to us.


> Have reknit almost 5" of one new sleeve...


Glad that you are making progress.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Caryn! I will tell her.
> 
> Here's a pretty, quick project with a summery, warm feel: http://tiajudy.com/seashell.htm


Very nice. Perhaps I will give this a twirl in between everything else. Thanks Toni.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... working full time is great for the waistline but it sure has cut into my passion for knitting and cooking...


A case of wanting to have your cake & eat it, too - 'cause without the job, you can't have any cake at all. ;-)

You'll have to build up a repertoire of recipes that can be ready quickly or prepared in advance - & that are husband-proof.
Here's a good one - 10 minutes to prepare & 20 minutes to cook - just enough time to make some rice & mixed vegetables to go with it... from my handy bag of mixed frozen vegetables which I dump in with the rice as it cooks.

Southwestern Chicken Roll-Ups

6 (6-ounce) skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
6 tablespoons (about 3 ounces) 1/3-less-fat cream cheese
6 tablespoons picante sauce (I just use a prepared salsa.)
6 cilantro sprigs
6 tablespoons Italian-seasoned breadcrumbs
Cooking spray
(I dip it in egg before rolling it in crumbs.)

Preheat oven to 350°.
Place each chicken breast half between 2 sheets of heavy-duty plastic wrap; pound to 1/4-inch thickness using a meat mallet or rolling pin. Top each breast half with 1 tablespoon cheese, 1 tablespoon picante sauce, and 1 cilantro sprig. Roll up jelly-roll fashion, beginning at narrow end.
Dredge chicken rolls in breadcrumbs. Place rolls, seam sides down, on a baking sheet coated with cooking spray; lightly coat rolls with cooking spray. Bake at 350° for 20 minutes or until chicken is done.

I also drizzle any left-over egg & crumbs on top - but omit the spray.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I really must get back to work as they don't pay me to read the LP...


But wouldn't that be a marvelous job?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Your reputation is just fine with me. I didn't think to write down the name of the pattern we are doing, that 's all. If the timing needs to change, just let me know. I am sure we can find "something" to keep us busy.


We are doing a pattern called Fuchsia Flowers (an adaptation of a Herbert Niebling design). It is found here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers

For those of you who do not want a color chart, I think you can PM the designer through Ravelry and get it in B & W.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Tanya, I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. She seems to have been a very strong & remarkable person & I know that you will continue to cherish her in your memories.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My aunt has my Grandmother's handwritten cookbook. One of the recipes calls for 1/2 an eggshell of something.


And that makes perfect sense: she was putting an egg in it & the shell was her handy measuring spoon - albeit not very precise.

My SIL wanted to know how to make Mom's brown sugar upside down cake, which my brother loved. They were home for a visit so Mom said that she'd make it for supper. My SIL hauled out a notebook & started making notes. Mom dumped so much flour, etc, into the bowl & Mary would ask, how much was that & Mom would show her how much was in the bowl. When Mom moved to the sink & poured in water straight from the tap, Mary threw up her notebook in dismay.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Bev, Melanie & Toni, I am glad that you appreciate my sense of humour, although I know that I can be somewhat "irreverent". Stuff pops in my heads all of the time but I *do* filter it. I wouldn't say anything that I couldn't take myself. Self-mockery is a bit of a pastime & helps one to get through little mishaps, etc. Sometimes humour is what gets us through the dark moments, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> This one caught my eye.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-catalonia.


Very interesting. She does some very distinctive work.


> I finished my Old Flame tonight...


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Almost finished with Strawberry Fields Forever....I hope to finish it this weekend. Pictures after I get it blocked...


You moved through that pretty quickly despite the snags, Tricia. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...
> Here's a pretty, quick project with a summery, warm feel: http://tiajudy.com/seashell.htm


That *is* interesting. I'd like it as something bigger through - like a doily, not a bookmark.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I finished Emma's orchestra shawl last night.


Another FO to look forward to!!


> in the UK you would have a BSc not a BS.


We use BSc as well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My SIL wanted to know how to make Mom's brown sugar upside down cake, which my brother loved. They were home for a visit so Mom said that she'd make it for supper. My SIL hauled out a notebook & started making notes. Mom dumped so much flour, etc, into the bowl & Mary would ask, how much was that & Mom would show her how much was in the bowl. When Mom moved to the sink & poured in water straight from the tap, Mary threw up her notebook in dismay.


Love it, love it!!! I have a friend who cooks by smell. She adds stuff and seasoning, till it smells right.  She uses recipes, but the finishing touches come by smell.

And thank you for the quick and easy recipe. 

DFL, thanks for all the work you are going. Looking forward to this fall. I have the pattern in my library and will spend the appropriate time drooling.

Your friend, Jane, must be an amazing cook.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tanya, I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. She seems to have been a very strong & remarkable person & I know that you will continue to cherish her in your memories.


Yes, I will. What makes it a bit easier is that she was ready to leave and that was unhappily clear. I was very truly honored to be a friend of hers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Sonya
> I love my cherry tree! I plan my return home to allow time for me to profit from the cherries. There's not a lot this year but still lots to share with friends. It was so nice this morning to go out & pick some nice plump black ones to complement my breakfast.


That sounds devine. I have stopped eating cherries due to their super high price. I would only get the organic ones, so my loss.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad that you are making progress.


My computer friend came by yesterday and spent almost 3 hrs on my equipment. I wound up picking up the needles as there was nothing for me to do. First sleeve just about finished--will be done today and the 2nd one begun. Given the larger sizing, I think I will need more yarn. Hope WEBS still has some of the same lot for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> And that makes perfect sense: she was putting an egg in it & the shell was her handy measuring spoon - albeit not very precise.
> 
> My SIL wanted to know how to make Mom's brown sugar upside down cake, which my brother loved. They were home for a visit so Mom said that she'd make it for supper. My SIL hauled out a notebook & started making notes. Mom dumped so much flour, etc, into the bowl & Mary would ask, how much was that & Mom would show her how much was in the bowl. When Mom moved to the sink & poured in water straight from the tap, Mary threw up her notebook in dismay.


My favorite bread baker is like that. She tells me she just throws things in, including her herbs from the garden. Very frustrating as I would like to get some of her combinations. The current loaf I have from her is delicious and I cannot figure out what grains she used.

I learned to cook like that, too. Would open the spice bottles and smell and pour. I can do that with veggies and meat/chicken/fish but not baking. I never really learned the ins and outs of working with grains and the various liquids and fats used. I can do a decent corn bread or oatmeal cookie but that is about it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Bev, Melanie & Toni, I am glad that you appreciate my sense of humour, although I know that I can be somewhat "irreverent". Stuff pops in my heads all of the time but I *do* filter it. I wouldn't say anything that I couldn't take myself. Self-mockery is a bit of a pastime & helps one to get through little mishaps, etc. Sometimes humour is what gets us through the dark moments, too.


Totally agree. Being able to laugh at oneself is a survival skill. Often say that I do that before others will. I find myself similar to your being irreverent about many things.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--that Seashell bookmark is nice and would make a good little gift.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ive had my eye on Kashimiya, so I just picked it up
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kashimiya


Thanks, Jane. I got that one, too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I did run into a little glitch. My addi needle connection came undone and I lost a bunch of stitches. Of course I didn't have a life line in for some reason(laziness). But I was able to tink back,amazingly enough,and get it back together!
> Tanya, this is not really my 2nd one. I didn't like the way the first was turning out, and hated the color yarn I was using for it, so I frogged it!
> Here s a progress pic of this onel


This is such a pretty color - complements the gorgeous knitting!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love it, love it!!! I have a friend who cooks by smell. She adds stuff and seasoning, till it smells right.  She uses recipes, but the finishing touches come by smell.
> 
> And thank you for the quick and easy recipe.
> 
> ...


I have to say that I'm also a adder-by-smell cook.

Omelet

6 eggs
touch or 6 grinds of spice mixture with sea salt in it
1-2 pinches worth of savory
1/2 T to 1 T of a rose or white REAL (not cooking) wine --> or a T of Grey Poupon mustard

Whisk everything together and pour it into a frying pan that you've melted butter (or sprayed with cooking spray). Keep carefully moving the pan and letting the egg collect in a smear along the edge of the pan. You COULD add chopped green onions in the middle of the egg before flipping half over. Also your cheese of choice grated/placed before the folding can be tasty.

I can guarantee that very little flavor of the plain wine or mustard mix will be tasted. The savory plus the spice mixture balances everything.

I have to add either hot sauce (vinegar) or a wine to eggs or whole-cooked potatoes or they come up my nose. Not down to my stomach. I don't mind dieting...but folks, spending a few hours clearing my sinuses is NOT the way to do it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Have been able to do a little knitting in the evenings and finished clue 7 of Spring Fling. Here is a pic, but not the greatest as I couldn't stretch it out. Now working on final clue of Seabird Scarf.
> 
> Sue


This is looking loverly!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'm a bit nervous about my new yarn.. it is a lace weight and I thought for sure it was a fingering when I ordered it!! The last lace weight I used stuck to itself and made knitting a nightmare.. It was a silk merino and this is alpaca.. I hope it knits up nicer.. if I was talented I could look up on Ravelry and see what 'Cascade Alpaca Lace' looks like when used.. when I look up yarns I get yarn for sale and not projects made with it ..


You probably already do this, but thought I would mention it if not: lace weight yarn needs to be used from the outside of the ball/skein, not pulled from the inside. It gets all tangled and sticks to itself if pulled from the inside. Also, if you are constantly using it from the outside, then it tends not to get a layer of dust on it - well, your house is probably spotless, unlike mine - while the yarn from the inside is used.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I got caught up on messages this morning & now I am way behind again.
> I am happy to report that I now have 2 more cables freed up. I have one shawl being blocked & another waiting its turn.
> I also finished Foolish Hearts this morning but I probably won't bock it until I return home. Here it is unblocked.


Lovely now, will be gorgeous when blocked! Love this!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few shots from my garden...


Wow! Want! How do you manage to leave? It is so lovely!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have to say that I'm also a adder-by-smell cook.
> 
> Omelet
> 
> ...


I have similar ways of cooking eggs--but not with vinegar or wine. I find that interesting, almost as much as your unusual reaction to eggs. Poor you.

My favorite involves the obligatory sauté garlic and onions, pour the beaten eggs over it. As it sets add about an oz of cheese like sharp cheddar and whatever herbs. In summer thyme or basil are very good as they are so fresh from the garden. I flip the omelet in half and let cook. When serving like to add some organic ketchup or some of fermented hot sauce that i did last year. Except for hard boiled eggs, don't really like plain eggs and crave some sharpness to be added.

Sometimes like to sauté fresh tomatoes and green peppers or other veggies and do it more like a Mexican omelet. Another fun and simple thing is to sauté the tomatoes, peppers (green and a bit of hot ones) with summer squash bits, lots of spices like cumin, turmeric, coriander (Indian flavors) and serve the sauté over the cheesy omelet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> You probably already do this, but thought I would mention it if not: lace weight yarn needs to be used from the outside of the ball/skein, not pulled from the inside. It gets all tangled and sticks to itself if pulled from the inside. Also, if you are constantly using it from the outside, then it tends not to get a layer of dust on it - well, your house is probably spotless, unlike mine - while the yarn from the inside is used.


Got to say that dust does not bother me on yarns as the project gets washed and blocked. I do try to keep things that stain off them. And wasn't it you that shared the whack method for doilies? Works for everything in my world.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here you go:


Toni, this is so sweet!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I have similar ways of cooking eggs--but not with vinegar or wine. I find that interesting, almost as much as your unusual reaction to eggs. Poor you.
> 
> My favorite involves the obligatory sauté garlic and onions, pour the beaten eggs over it. As it sets add about an oz of cheese like sharp cheddar and whatever herbs. In summer thyme or basil are very good as they are so fresh from the garden. I flip the omelet in half and let cook. When serving like to add some organic ketchup or some of *fermented hot sauce* that i did last year. Except for hard boiled eggs, don't really like plain eggs and crave some sharpness to be added.
> 
> Sometimes like to sauté fresh tomatoes and green peppers or other veggies and do it more like a Mexican omelet. Another fun and simple thing is to sauté the tomatoes, peppers (green and a bit of hot ones) with summer squash bits, lots of spices like cumin, turmeric, coriander (Indian flavors) and serve the sauté over the cheesy omelet.


My current Louisiana hot sauce has been opened for at least one year now. I still have a Frank's hot sauce still in the cupboard unopened...about the same 1/2 quart size (+/- a few ounces). Now I'd be willing to see if a home-made (by you) bottle could be paid for/shipped to my house with pure Serrano in it. Vinegar, salt, and peppers are what I expect....slightly pureed.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ah, I was not thinking of the border pattern rows but the part before them. To me they were not a purl back row as there was too much going on with all the knits, decreases, and YO's. No rest for the weary  I am definitely using stitch markers to keep track of where I am. Hopefully you will not have to tink.


Oh I can see that!! I did finish the row then went on to knit the Money pattern that DFL gave us the chart too with my new yarn!!! it is so nice to knit with and the pattern is coming along beautifully... its slow going because I can only do a few rows a day but I love it.. it is very relaxing..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Gotta catch up again! I am quite tired & am not even reading coherently so responding to messages at the moment is not a good idea.
> However, I wanted to share:
> 
> doily DITTE 2
> ...


Just as a point of information, this pattern is copyright infringement. She did not design this. It is directly from the book, Knitted Lace by Sonja Esbensen and Anna Rasmussen. I was quite appalled at her boldness in posting it on Ravelry as her own. She even used the same name as in the book.

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my Old Flame tonight.


WooHoo! Congratulations!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I know you try to be holistic and healthy eating focused, but when I hear of people going to doctors as authorities, it always seems that a little reminder of what is most important for our health. Glad you liked the article. More and more is being put out on this type of eating, even if not the Mediterranean way of eating, other similar cuisines that are also healthy, diverse and delicious.


So you never go to the doctor for blood tests?? The only one who can decipher my blood tests is my Dr. so I have to trust him.. diabetes is called the silent killer because it have very few symptoms! so to not be tested is like playing russian rouette with your health.. but of course if your very strict with your diet then it may not be a concern.. I personally have taken care of way to many people with health concerns to let my situations go unchecked.. I also agree with Bev about Statins.. they tried to put me on them and I refused.. but my Cholesterol is though the roof no matter what I do... I am hoping that it will be improved with this next check up.. So many medications do not agree with me that I don't have many choices but my diet to treat the ailments


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sometimes humour is what gets us through the dark moments, too.


Amen to that!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Got to say that dust does not bother me on yarns as the project gets washed and blocked. I do try to keep things that stain off them. And wasn't it you that shared the whack method for doilies? Works for everything in my world.


Yes, whacking them against my jeans is my standard way of 'washing' doilies. 

I mostly think about the dust on the outside of the ball of lace weight because so much of that yarn used to be a pale/pastel color or white/ecru. Yes, it washes out, but I was always stressed until it was blocked and I made sure that nothing 'stuck' and discolored the lace. Less stress - and no barfing from the center of the ball - for me to pull from the outside of the ball.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Whew! I am finally caught up. Please remind me not to take a day off from KP!

No knitting being done, but I need to get back to it today. Still sorting through all the stuff from the studio. Paper, paper everywhere.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I am so sorry you lost your dear friend.. it is always so hard.. I hope you will always have the great memories to comfort you 

I love the recipe Jane and will be using it!! it is something I can make up ahead and have hubby pop in the oven when he is ready for it!!  I think after they are cooked that they would freeze well too 

After Thursday nights awful dinner hubby stepped it up a notch last night and made a pot roast!! He is big on getting recipes off the internet.. more importantly Alton Brown  so when I told him dinner was very good he said he "Alton Browned it all the way".. LOL I personally was happy to have a nice warm meal after a long hard week.. 

Love all the patterns shared this morning.. I have added several to my library and saved the bookmark to my desktop! Bev that pattern is beautiful.. it looks very complicated but stunning when done!! YAY on your 'Old Flame' and Tricia YAY on your 'Strawberry Fields' I look forward to seeing these when you all can share


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Just as a point of information...I was quite appalled at her boldness in posting it on Ravelry as her own....


I am surprised that the Ravelry admin would allow it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow so many good recipes... and I love the old cookbooks... you really have to be careful though.. my husband years ago made deviled eggs for sandwiches and it called for butter and mayo!! oh my gosh it was so gross.. the only thing I can think of is that he was suppose to butter the bread and not mix the butter in with the eggs.. 

I know a recipe that calls for 1/2 a eggshell of water.. it is 'Egg Noodles' you put a cup of flour on the board (counter) make a well in the middle of the flour crack a egg in it and add a 1/2 egg shell of water.. 

That is one of those recipes that rarely gets written down but passed from one generation to the next!!

I have several cookbooks that have folklore in them and have medicinal treatments in them.. my favorites are the ones the kids made in school.. My son brought one home when he was in first grade and it was great because it had all the wonderful recipes that we would get when the whole town got together for a pot luck!! keeping in mind the town had a population of less than 100 and every chance we got we would get together for a nice gathering and catching up!! usually between crops and seasons  and always for the 4th of July!! 

Thanks for the tip Elizabeth... I have already wound it on my ball winder since it came in a hank.. I will keep this in mind for the lace silk I have.. it could be why it was a bear to work with.. I never thought of my yarn getting dusty!! LOL but it could happen.. we don't have the dust here like we use to have.. and I keep my projects in baskets with my clip board over the top of them!! I use to use my tea pots as yarn bowls.. but that made for a difficult time when I wanted to knit in other areas of the house or take it with me..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Whew! I am finally caught up. Please remind me not to take a day off from KP!
> 
> No knitting being done, but I need to get back to it today. Still sorting through all the stuff from the studio. Paper, paper everywhere.


don't go taking another day off!!!  have fun setting up your new studio! it will be beautiful when complete!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> My current Louisiana hot sauce has been opened for at least one year now. I still have a Frank's hot sauce still in the cupboard unopened...about the same 1/2 quart size (+/- a few ounces). Now I'd be willing to see if a home-made (by you) bottle could be paid for/shipped to my house with pure Serrano in it. Vinegar, salt, and peppers are what I expect....slightly pureed.


Let's see how the serrano peppers grow this year. If I have a good crop, we can review your recipe. That would be fun.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I missed your post on the loss of your friend Tanya. Please accept my belated condolences.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane, I love your sense of humor  Life is too short not to enjoy life. I feel pity for those who spend life looking for things to be offended by.

Agreed Elizabeth, boo to the person who claimed the doily as her own. Too bad as I liked that one. Guess I will have to buy the book if I ever get around to making it. 

Looking forward to seeing the latest finished projects.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am surprised that the Ravelry admin would allow it.


Ravelry cannot check copyright on every pattern. It is up to those who know a pattern to report it. I just happened to have spent the last two weeks with this book choosing patterns I want to knit, so it jumped right out at me. I downloaded it to make absolutely sure and saw that the chart was photocopied from the book. This book is not in the public domain, but under copyright. She pushed a very touchy button with me. And, yes, I did report it as copyright infringement to Ravelry. It takes a lot to get me riled up, but this one sure did. Rant over.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I know a recipe that calls for 1/2 a eggshell of water.. it is 'Egg Noodles' you put a cup of flour on the board (counter) make a well in the middle of the flour crack a egg in it and add a 1/2 egg shell of water..


I love this!



Ronie said:


> I use to use my tea pots as yarn bowls.. but that made for a difficult time when I wanted to knit in other areas of the house or take it with me..


What a great idea if it is not a 'take along' project, but could just sit by my knitting chair!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> don't go taking another day off!!!  have fun setting up your new studio! it will be beautiful when complete!


Thanks for the reminder! :thumbup:

It will be a great place if it ever gets done. Small steps at the moment!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth--that was pretty bodacious to plagiarize a pattern in public like that. And was she so naive as not to even think someone with all the knitting experience there is on Ravelry would not recognize this? Did she really say she did the design? I would like to hope she meant to say she knit it without giving due credit to the designer.

Bev--waiting to meet your old flame.


Ronie--I think the 1/2 eggshell of water was an old way of creating measuring utensils. Very creative and practical if you ask me. And that eggshell did not need washing or storing, but most likely went into the compost for planting.

If we think about it, in most trades, people learned by watching and under tutelage, not written directions. Books were few and far between until fairly late in our human history. And tools for measuring were very unique compared to our factory manufactured products today.

As for medical tests? I don't do them. Last time I went to a doctor for a 'check up' it was a disaster dealing with this so-called 'nice' female doctor. This was back in the mid-1980's. I try to eat as well as I can but am far from perfect. Have never licked the compulsive over eating disorder I have suffered since childhood and it is constant struggle. But I have cut out lots of dangerous foods and eating habits such as Lunch for me can be a Quart of salad with a wide variety of greens and other goodies. Wild greens are plentiful now as well as the garden volunteers so many sources of minerals and enzymes. I did buy some fresh killed, organic chicken carcass the other day for a soup stock. Good way to get the minerals in a bone broth.

Will reinforce the idea that cholesterol is not the problem. Inflammation is. If you do get blood tests, they should focus more on things like C-reactive protein for inflammation in the body or other tests that check for that, too. Vit D3 critical, as you know. However, the medical industry still thinks that a blood level under 30 is okay and freak out if you take 2500-5000 IU Vit D3/day. I will say that I once worked with a client whose triglycerides were through the roof. This woman, with significantly developed RA, was absolutely disciplined with her diet and other healthful practices. She blamed the medical industry for causing many of her problems and she was right. Once she saw the light, she made major changes in her habits but the trglycerides always remained high. I worked with her for almost 10 yrs and it never changed. We just accepted it as part of her constitution and didn't worry about it. She is not that unique. I would say that if you have a high-level of inflammation in the body, and I suspect most Americans do, that is where you need to focus. And as a culture, we resist giving up the grains, particularly wheat and sugar. We are totally addicted to sugar and our metabolism will go thru withdrawal which can be even harder than with heroin--hard to believe, but true.

Those older cookbooks I think were more how-to books on being a good house wife and so gave all kinds of 'domestic' advice. The recipes are difficult to follow, too, because our ingredients are often not really the same as they were 100 or more years ago. Think of the intentionaly increased gluten content of wheat or all the HFCS for oils or corrupted processes daily stripped of the very healthful fats. And the list can on.

Okay, need to tear myself away from here and go do something to get some other things done. Have a great day


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have just recently started adding pinches of tumeric to my eggs in the morning. I had been taking tumeric by capsule but could never tell if it was doing anything. Since I have started adding it to my eggs, I am sleeping so soundly. Love it.

Elizabeth, after I wind my skein into a ball, I put the skein in a nylon footie for protection from dust and cat hair. It also shrinks as the ball shrinks and holds the ball together better so it doesn't fall apart. Occasionally, I have to deal with the yarn tangles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> You probably already do this, but thought I would mention it if not: lace weight yarn needs to be used from the outside of the ball/skein, not pulled from the inside. It gets all tangled and sticks to itself if pulled from the inside. Also, if you are constantly using it from the outside, then it tends not to get a layer of dust on it - well, your house is probably spotless, unlike mine - while the yarn from the inside is used.


I have ended up using a large pan, that is not often needed in the kitchen, these solo days, as a 'yarn bowl' it is high enough that most Ringo hair does not end up in it, (Ringo is my Corgi), have also found it best for the very fine lace weights that it is best to pull from the outer- largely depending on the amount of 'loft' in the yarn.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Let's see how the serrano peppers grow this year. If I have a good crop, we can review your recipe. That would be fun.





eshlemania said:


> I have just recently started adding pinches of tumeric to my eggs in the morning. I had been taking tumeric by capsule but could never tell if it was doing anything. Since I have started adding it to my eggs, I am sleeping so soundly. Love it.


Bev --> Now you know why I mentioned the Grey Poupon. Actually most Deli-style and Emeril's New York style mustard...and French's yellow (for mildness) has tumeric. It all depends on your preference.
Why spend extra if you don't have to? You know you're going to buy mustard if you are not in growing zones 7-10 (and Indiana/New York are in zones 2-5...allowing for how far North we are). Peppers, yes! Avocados, and Figs HAVE TO be in zones 8-10 (even though I got one to start...it couldn't mature more due to temperature.

Substitute the Serrano for the Cayenne or Jalepeno:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/homemade-red-hot-sauce-recipe.html

It is starting to thunder outside...and I don't want to put in a third dial-up modem. It's raining! YAY plants will be happier!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Wow so many good recipes... and I love the old cookbooks... you really have to be careful though.. my husband years ago made deviled eggs for sandwiches and it called for butter and mayo!! oh my gosh it was so gross.. the only thing I can think of is that he was suppose to butter the bread and not mix the butter in with the eggs..
> 
> I know a recipe that calls for 1/2 a eggshell of water.. it is 'Egg Noodles' you put a cup of flour on the board (counter) make a well in the middle of the flour crack a egg in it and add a 1/2 egg shell of water..
> 
> ...


I have an old Butterick cook book, my Grandmother bought on her way through the States from Los Angeles in 1907, a facsimile 1890's Mrs Beeton's Household Management and Cookery, and more Italian recipe books than I can recall, one I treasure is my own mostly hand written folder that my Dad gave me for my 13th Christmas gift- many great recipes in that one. Bit of a cooking buff when I have visitors to cook for, as I do tonight.
Glad DH is doing some of the cooking, Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...I did report it as copyright infringement to Ravelry. It takes a lot to get me riled up, but this one sure did. Rant over.


Rant away. I am sure that this touches very close to home for you. I thought that I would check the status on the pattern & the link that I (innocently) shared now goes directly to the correct designers. Interestingly, Tatiana Martin's doily is one of the ones showcased.
How coincidental that you happen to be part of this group & had just been looking at that pattern.
I had a look at their other designs - wonderful work!
Have you decided which you will knit?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> We are doing a pattern called Fuchsia Flowers (an adaptation of a Herbert Niebling design). It is found here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers
> 
> For those of you who do not want a color chart, I think you can PM the designer through Ravelry and get it in B & W.


Got it! Thank you!!!



jscaplen said:


> Sometimes humour is what gets us through the dark moments, too.


This is so very true.



jscaplen said:


> That is interesting. I'd like it as something bigger through - like a doily, not a bookmark.


Hmmm, someone might have to do some designing to make that happen. Darn! 



tamarque said:


> Sometimes like to sauté fresh tomatoes and green peppers or other veggies and do it more like a Mexican omelet. Another fun and simple thing is to sauté the tomatoes, peppers (green and a bit of hot ones) with summer squash bits, lots of spices like cumin, turmeric, coriander (Indian flavors) and serve the sauté over the cheesy omelet.


My mouth is watering just reading your post! I definitely do the garlic and onion ALL of the time. 



dogyarns said:


> Toni, this is so sweet!


Thank you, Elizabeth!



Lurker2 said:


> one I treasure is my own mostly hand written folder that my Dad gave me for my 13th Christmas gift


What a treasure, Julie! Enjoy your company tonight and your preparations. 

It is great to hear the progress reports and save yummy recipes and patterns. Thank you! Yes, Bev, I am very curious about your Old Flame, also. 

Tanya, thank you for sharing so much medical information with us. My husband is on so many meds it scares me, but he thinks he needs them. So, I do the best I can nutrition-wise and pray.

Elizabeth, when you get your office/studio put together it would be great fun to see photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a real treasure- with recipes from many friends. I will enjoy! I am making some Jewish almond cakes, this afternoon, after church.



TLL said:


> What a treasure, Julie! Enjoy your company tonight and your preparations.
> 
> It is great to hear the progress reports and save yummy recipes and patterns. Thank you! Yes, Bev, I am very curious about your Old Flame, also.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--that was pretty bodacious to plagiarize a pattern in public like that. And was she so naive as not to even think someone with all the knitting experience there is on Ravelry would not recognize this? Did she really say she did the design? I would like to hope she meant to say she knit it without giving due credit to the designer.


She gave no credit to the designers. If anyone looks at that pattern, they will think she designed it, which she did not. You would be absolutely amazed at what others think they can plagiarize in the knitting world. It is quite astounding.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, after I wind my skein into a ball, I put the skein in a nylon footie for protection from dust and cat hair. It also shrinks as the ball shrinks and holds the ball together better so it doesn't fall apart. Occasionally, I have to deal with the yarn tangles.


Living in a house full of dogs, cats, and puppets (though the puppets are pretty tame compared to the others), I have tons of tricks for keeping my yarns in some state of cleanliness. I just wanted to pass along that wee tip. I have so much 'cream' lace weight yarn! I really must find someone who likes to dye and remedy all that creaminess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Living in a house full of dogs, cats, and puppets (though the puppets are pretty tame compared to the others), I have tons of tricks for keeping my yarns in some state of cleanliness. I just wanted to pass along that wee tip. I have so much 'cream' lace weight yarn! I really must find someone who likes to dye and remedy all that creaminess.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have ended up using a large pan, that is not often needed in the kitchen, these solo days, as a 'yarn bowl' it is high enough that most Ringo hair does not end up in it, (Ringo is my Corgi), have also found it best for the very fine lace weights that it is best to pull from the outer- largely depending on the amount of 'loft' in the yarn.


I use that 'pan' or large mixing bowl trick, too! Amazing how much of my kitchen is helpful in my knitting life. Goodness knows, it wouldn't get much use otherwise! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I use that 'pan' or large mixing bowl trick, too! Amazing how much of my kitchen is helpful in my knitting life. Goodness knows, it wouldn't get much use otherwise! :-D


Now I am mostly on my own I eat for survival rather than for effect- although in younger days I have been known to put on quite the repast- especially when I was into Chinese (Cantonese style) back in the late 60's. Everything done from scratch was my motto- nowadays if it is easy it is more likely achieved- cuts too much into knitting time!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Rant away. I am sure that this touches very close to home for you. I thought that I would check the status on the pattern & the link that I (innocently) shared now goes directly to the correct designers. Interestingly, Tatiana Martin's doily is one of the ones showcased.
> How coincidental that you happen to be part of this group & had just been looking at that pattern.
> I had a look at their other designs - wonderful work!
> Have you decided which you will knit?


I am definitely going to do Tove. Knitting blasphemy follows - you have been warned!

After it is knitted and blocked, I am going to glue it onto poster board that is cut to the same shape and is a lighter color so the lace pattern shows well. Then I am going to curve it a bit from side to side so it looks like...sort of...a half cylinder. Then I am going to set it on a low, narrow table so it looks like it is a vase that is half in and half out of the wall. Then I will knit small doilies (Eric Engeln has some great ones, as does Gloria Penning) and put them on long stems of I-cord, attach knitted leaves, and put them in the 'vase' as flowers. Completely bizarre, I know, but something different from the traditional hang-it-on-the-wall or place-it-on-the-buffet use for doilies.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Elizabeth, when you get your office/studio put together it would be great fun to see photos!


Will try to remember to do that. It is going to be awhile, though. I keep getting diverted by 'Oh, pretty, shiny!'


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Everything done from scratch was my motto- nowadays if it is easy it is more likely achieved- cuts too much into knitting time!


Absolutely! Everything I make is still made from scratch, but it is all simple, easy, time-efficient. Sometimes, if I know I am coming up on a really busy, busy, busy time, I will spend a day cooking and freezing and packing into individual meals so I can just heat and eat and get back to the needles fast during that time!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I managed to block my Affinity shawl & got a few pics today.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to block my Affinity shawl & got a few pics today.


It is BEAUTIFUL!!! I really like how that pattern is laid out. You did a great job on it, Jane! I hope our favorite model is just tired from his late night jaunts. 

Elizabeth, I totally understand the distractions of "shiney". Have fun putting your room together.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to block my Affinity shawl & got a few pics today.


This is stunning, stunning, stunning! Love everything about it!

Just checked the Knitted Lace page on Ravelry and Tove is not shown, so my description of what I want to do with it makes even less sense now. The doily is an urn shape. I think they must show only the doilies on Ravelry that have projects and no one must have done Tove yet. I have a few more in the book marked to do, but then, I have a few in many lace books on my To Do list! :-D


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> nowadays if it is easy it is more likely achieved- cuts too much into knitting time!


I hear you on that one, Julie. 

Elizabeth, I want to see that shawl made into a vase with doily flowers. Pictures please. 

Jane, I love, love ,love that shawl. It's gorgeous! Your pictures are wonderful also. I bet Tango is getting the vibe that change is in the wind and remembering that he did not feel well the last time that happened.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to block my Affinity shawl & got a few pics today.


Jane - it's beautiful! Sorry little Tango is off today.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane this is stunning and I'm glad you were able to take it's picture before you left France and it is good to see Tango again.. maybe he is getting a bit old for so much traveling.. and I am sure he can sense when you are getting ready to travel again.. 

Elizabeth what a great idea!! they do that with sea shells around here!! only it is glass with half a shell on it.. I am not good at describing it.. but they are so pretty. I hope to see what you are going to be doing with this when your done!!

Thanks for the recipe Kaixixang!! we are old Emeril fans in our house.. we are food network fans  but have been watching Emeril since the 90's.. more for entertainment purposes.. I do have a signed cookbook of his though 

Julie what a treasure those must be  I bet they are fun to read through too .. I have bought 2 wooden bowls for yarn bowls and I can't bring myself to cut into them.. so I use a large clip put on the rim and feed the yarn though it.. but as my room is set up right now it is on the wrong side of me.. so I don't use anything right now.. we still need to do some rearranging of our furniture  My son said he would come by and help.. suppose to come by today!! but I doubt it will get done today.. too many other things to get done


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, I want to see that shawl made into a vase with doily flowers. Pictures please.


Not a shawl! It is already a doily, just an oddly shaped one. You will definitely see pics when I get it done! No worries about that!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Elizabeth what a great idea!! they do that with sea shells around here!! only it is glass with half a shell on it.. I am not good at describing it.. but they are so pretty. I hope to see what you are going to be doing with this when your done!!


Just a couple of other projects in the line-up, but should be getting to it soon!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful, Jane. I do hope your model is improving.k


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to block my Affinity shawl & got a few pics today.


This is absolutely stunning! I love everything about it, the color, the shape the beads. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, I do hope Tango is OK. 

Elizabeth, that sounds like a brilliant idea that you have come up with for the Tove pattern. Wish there was a picture of it available now to get an idea. And doily flowers! 

Speaking of food and cookbooks - I had a couple of favorites when I was a teen that my mom had. So I bought them for my self and after years of use I had to get new ones and the recipes are not the same. I was so upset. They had modernized everything to make it more appealing. But there is nothing as good as an old standby. 

So now I have to get something to eat! See you later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Your friend, Jane, must be an amazing cook.


She is - she "throws" things together on no time at all with whatever she has on hand.
It takes me at least a day to plan & at least a day to cook.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My computer friend came by yesterday and spent almost 3 hrs on my equipment...


And the verdict is??


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Omelet...


Between you & Tanya, I had decided to make an omelet for supper - I have been trying to use up everything that I have in the cupboard & fridge before I leave & I had a half dozen eggs - free range from my neighbour's mother's hens. Then I remembered that I had sausages & tortillas in the freezer (merguez & chipotle) so went for burritos instead - added lettuce from my neighbour's garden...snacked on my cherries & neighbour's strawberries while preparing...followed with some brie & chèvre - all dosed liberally with Côtes du Rhône.. I am going to miss all of this next week.
:-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Lovely now, will be gorgeous when blocked! Love this!


Thanks, Elizabeth 
This was a really interesting project - started in the middle with a provisional CO, then worked from both ends on one circular.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Wow! Want! How do you manage to leave? ...


It is difficult, for sure.
I've been wondering what might happen if I don't show up when expected...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...No knitting being done, but I need to get back to it today...


So how is your wrist? & your knee?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...the town had a population of less than 100 and every chance we got we would get together for a nice gathering and catching up!! ...


That sounds wonderful, Ronie. You must miss it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Since I have started adding it to my eggs, I am sleeping so soundly.


Really?! I love turmeric - sleep very poorly. Calls for an increased dosage.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Bit of a cooking buff when I have visitors to cook for, as I do tonight...


I hope that you have a good meal, Julie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I am definitely going to do Tove...


Checked but couldn't find it - you addressed this afterwards.


> After it is knitted and blocked...


Very creative - looking forward to seeing it when achieved.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is BEAUTIFUL!!! I really like how that pattern is laid out.


I love it - but can't take credit for anything but the knitting. I had decided a little while ago, what with so many amazing patterns in my queue, that I wouldn't repeat any. However, I think that I will make an exception here & try to get over my fear of combining colours to make another but in two colours. There are some outstanding FOs in the gallery.


> You did a great job on it, Jane!


Thank you 


> I hope our favorite model is just tired from his late night jaunts.


I hope so, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> This is stunning, stunning, stunning! Love everything about it!...


Thank you so much, Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I love, love ,love that shawl. It's gorgeous! Your pictures are wonderful also.


Thank you very much, Bev 
I hope to give it to my friend tomorrow.


> I bet Tango is getting the vibe that change is in the wind...


It could very well be that - they can be very intuitive. I hope so anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Jane - it's beautiful! Sorry little Tango is off today.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to block my Affinity shawl & got a few pics today.


Jane, that is gorgeous. Love that deep purple color. Hope your model starts feeling better. He has had a rough vacation.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane this is stunning...


Thank you, Ronie 


> maybe he is getting a bit old for so much traveling.. and I am sure he can sense when you are getting ready to travel again...


I don't want to think of him getting old - but sudden changes aren't explained by that, I think. He * does* seem to be able to read my mind, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful, Jane. I do hope your model is improving.


Thank you, Norma 
I hope so, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> This is absolutely stunning! I love everything about it, the color, the shape the beads. 💞


Thank you, Chris


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I do hope Tango is OK.


Thanks - me, too.


> They had modernized everything to make it more appealing. But there is nothing as good as an old standby.


As we have been witnessing with computer upgrades, change is not always good.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My computer friend came by yesterday and spent almost 3 hrs on my equipment. I wound up picking up the needles as there was nothing for me to do. First sleeve just about finished--will be done today and the 2nd one begun. Given the larger sizing, I think I will need more yarn. Hope WEBS still has some of the same lot for me.


Hope your computer friend got all your computers in good working order! Glad you made a lot of progress on your sleeves.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> This is such a pretty color - complements the gorgeous knitting!


Thank you Elizabeth.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, that is gorgeous.


Thank you very much. Tricia 


> Hope your model starts feeling better. ..


Me, too. I feel so bad when he looks at me as if I should know what he wants - but i don't


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Just as a point of information, this pattern is copyright infringement. She did not design this. It is directly from the book, Knitted Lace by Sonja Esbensen and Anna Rasmussen. I was quite appalled at her boldness in posting it on Ravelry as her own. She even used the same name as in the book.
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Wow, so not right! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> After Thursday nights awful dinner hubby stepped it up a notch last night and made a pot roast!!


Wow, Ronie! Now that is good stepping up! Bet you enjoyed that!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a real treasure- with recipes from many friends. I will enjoy! I am making some Jewish almond cakes, this afternoon, after church.


That is something to have a handwritten recipe book from your dad. Yes, very special! Curious about the Jewish almond cakes- what are the ingredients for those? Hope you are enjoying your company.( or enjoyed)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to block my Affinity shawl & got a few pics today.


Your Affinity shawl is absolutely stunning Jane! Such gorgeous pictures as well with cute little Tango back again!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Curlew Wrap in Lace Blends
by Colinton Australia Exclusive 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/curlew-wrap-in-lace-blends

Other free patterns from the same source
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&designer=Colinton%20Australia%20Exclusive&sort=date

Seafoam Scarf & Wrap
by Churchmouse Yarns and Teas 
http://www.churchmouseyarns.com/collections/projects-scarves-wraps/products/seafoam-scarf-modern-cotton-version#.VWl33Rdm7Xg

Fantastica
by Katrin Klaffenböck 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fantastica

Lace Cotton Ponchette
by windloop 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-cotton-ponchette

Vanjir
by Noora Laivola 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanjir


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Your Affinity shawl is absolutely stunning Jane! Such gorgeous pictures as well with cute little Tango back again!


Thank you, very much, Caryn


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am definitely going to do Tove. Knitting blasphemy follows - you have been warned!
> 
> After it is knitted and blocked, I am going to glue it onto poster board that is cut to the same shape and is a lighter color so the lace pattern shows well. Then I am going to curve it a bit from side to side so it looks like...sort of...a half cylinder. Then I am going to set it on a low, narrow table so it looks like it is a vase that is half in and half out of the wall. Then I will knit small doilies (Eric Engeln has some great ones, as does Gloria Penning) and put them on long stems of I-cord, attach knitted leaves, and put them in the 'vase' as flowers. Completely bizarre, I know, but something different from the traditional hang-it-on-the-wall or place-it-on-the-buffet use for doilies.


Can't wait to see this! I bet it will be beautiful! Such a very creative use of doilies.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So how is your wrist? & your knee?


Knee still has at least a month and wrist at least another week unless I do something stupid again. Odds are always in favor of stupid when it comes to me and my bright ideas! :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Can't wait to see this! I bet it will be beautiful! Such a very creative use of doilies.


Well, that's the plan, but then, this is the Elizabeth, so who knows what will transpire? :roll:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful Affinity shawl Jane. Loved it unblocked and blocked. Sorry Tango is feeling under the weather. Maybe he has the blues since he knows he is leaving France.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm going to catch up on all the news now but quickly post a couple of pics of Jackson first. I started making a Liz stole for my darling MIL in lace weight and my first provisional cast on and it was so hard for me to see the stitches. I ended up doing the crochet provisional cast on and when I went to unzip it the white yarn I used had split and wrapped itself around the stitches, so I had to cut the yarn very carefully on some stitches. So I abandoned that one and will try again later now that I know how the pattern works. I started it again on Monday and finished on Saturday, in Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply. It was supposed to be for her birthday at the end of July, but as she will be 85 years old I'm going to give it to her early, as soon as it dries from blocking. Pete's Mum will be away for her birthday for a few weeks, so another reason to give it to her earlier. I had to prove to myself that I can still knit after all the recent trips to the frog pond. Now to catch up with all the news.&#128158;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Just a couple of other projects in the line-up, but should be getting to it soon!


I have some crochet doily's that are in the shape of a basket, and they have flowers I can crochet to put in the baskets.. they were a little above my head but once in a while I pull them out and give them a try.. my Mom's Aunt left some crocheted baskets that I was lucky to receive and that is why I bought the booklet!! thinking I could make some too  It was from Annies Attic..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, Ronie! Now that is good stepping up! Bet you enjoyed that!


Yes it was.. I'm afraid I hurt his feelings on the tv dinner  he thought it would of been good.. we know better now  and we also had his pot roast for dinner tonight too !! my fav part is the roasted carrots and the put a lot of carrots in it ..

Great patterns Jane I added several to my pattern stash .. I have been wanting to do a crochet shawl.. this will be perfect!! I have not been reading many crochet patterns lately and its always a learning curve for me but usually it doesn't take long to get into the groove of the pattern  
Your dinner sounds amazing.. I don't even know what some of it is but they way it is said it sounds rich and yummy


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice Ros and adorable pictures of Jackson.. what a sweet face standing at the window.. his cheeks are still very rosy.. I sure hope he starts to feel better soon  Very beautiful Ros!! you posted while I was posting.. LOL that looks like black!! very very nice.. 

I have had a completely lazy day! a little housework not much though.. We watched Golf.. longest game ever.. only because the first 3 hours was rained out.. it is being played in Dallas, the good news is it looked like the rain is over for a little bit  
I was able to knit and nap  I am using the Pink Peony for the Estonian Lace Money Scarf.. and its beautiful.. another great pattern DFL!!! I'll take pictures when I get a bit more done.. the yarn is yummy too.. I know I will really enjoy making a larger project with it 
We watched 'Kelly's Hero's' while we ate dinner.. that movie is one of our favorites.. it never lets us down 
Tomorrow I hope to get some gardening done.. hubby said we were working in the yard and were going to get some plants..  

Have a great evening everyone


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern and yummy supper suggestion, Jane!

It is good to hear from you, Ros. You have been super busy with that beautiful birthday gift - now we know where you have been hiding out.  Jackson sure looks like he is having a nice time. 

Left over pot roast sounds even better than the first time around.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Very nice Ros and adorable pictures of Jackson.. what a sweet face standing at the window.. his cheeks are still very rosy.. I sure hope he starts to feel better soon  Very beautiful Ros!! you posted while I was posting.. LOL that looks like black!! very very nice..
> 
> I have had a completely lazy day! a little housework not much though.. We watched Golf.. longest game ever.. only because the first 3 hours was rained out.. it is being played in Dallas, the good news is it looked like the rain is over for a little bit
> I was able to knit and nap  I am using the Pink Peony for the Estonian Lace Money Scarf.. and its beautiful.. another great pattern DFL!!! I'll take pictures when I get a bit more done.. the yarn is yummy too.. I know I will really enjoy making a larger project with it
> ...


Thank you Ronie, I think Jackson is still teething, poor little darling. It's dark grey, I'm very happy with it because Dee suggested lace weight and I did try. Hopefully now I will be able to do it in lace weight, I'm not giving up. I take all of my knitting over to show Pete's Mum and she always loves my stuff, so this will be a surprise for her and I just know she will cry, she used to knit herself many years ago but she has arthritis in her hands and can barely bend her fingers. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the pattern and yummy supper suggestion, Jane!
> 
> It is good to hear from you, Ros. You have been super busy with that beautiful birthday gift - now we know where you have been hiding out.  Jackson sure looks like he is having a nice time.
> 
> Left over pot roast sounds even better than the first time around.


Thank you Toni. Jackson is a lucky little boy and he does seem to always having fun, as it should be for any little darlings. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi all, Just put together a little pattern for the Money Pattern....not as if you need another project, but you know I need company. This one works for Diadem from KnitPicks!!!
> 
> Hope you like it.


Thank you, I have saved it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Arnica and I am in a wrist splint to keep the swelling down. Also, little movement for a few days - just enough so it doesn't get stiff - before going without the splint. Will see her again on Tuesday for a check up and acupuncture to adjust everything.


Hope you recover quickly Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Have you figured out what fingering is? Our lace weight is two strands and fingering is the next step heavier. I am pretty sure it is the same as sock yarn.


Thank you Toni and Tanya. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Absolutely! Everything I make is still made from scratch, but it is all simple, easy, time-efficient. Sometimes, if I know I am coming up on a really busy, busy, busy time, I will spend a day cooking and freezing and packing into individual meals so I can just heat and eat and get back to the needles fast during that time!


For me that includes noodles- - don't do it often now- but the result is so worth while. Roasting a butternut and some sweet potato right now for my visitors- made a Samoan style Chop suey known as _Sopa sui_ and brown rice with coconut cream- simple but effective, and some Jewish Almond cakes done in some rather nice cup cake cases I have- would not normally go to this much trouble for just one meal. My freezer boxes vanished some time ago- and have not yet been replaced. need to look into that one.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Moms are pretty special, aren't they. Thank you, all, for your kind words.


Yes they are!!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ronie, I am with Jane. I am sorry that your camping trip was a bust. It was nice that you were so close to home. Fresh coffee first thing in the morning is always so nice.
> 
> When you started talking about your fish, I thought the same thing - food.


Same from me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ros, this is what I use to help me judge yarn weight. It is from a discussion in a KAL involving Dee O'Keefe's Nanciann but I think that it was copied from another Dee KAL.
> _Given wool yarn (or even if is has some silk in it) I divide the yards of the skein by the weight in grams to get an idea of how thin the yarn is, (and this is approximate):
> 
> - What is called fingering weight here in the US usually comes in between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram.
> ...


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the UFO's I am working on this week.
> 
> Thanks, Jane, for the info on flea markets. I bet they are soooo much fun.


All looking gorgeous Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> So glad the jar mat seems to be helping.
> 
> My DIL made me a needle keeper. It's made from elastic and fabric cappers on the end. It holds the DPNs in place, so it is less likely to lose stitches. They work really well. Sorry the pictures are a bit fuzzy.


Great idea Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> One chart I have lists
> #0 = fingering, 10 ct crochet thread lace
> #1 = sock, fingering, baby super fine
> #2 = sport, baby fine
> ...


Thank you Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I learned something new yesterday: the i-cord bind off. I love it!
> I just finished my Affinity shawl - can't wait to block it but I have to walk the dog first & make something for dessert for a picnic supper - with bird watching included.
> Timing is not quite perfect since I am planning on giving this to a friend who will be at the picnic. She has just gone through a long bout of chemo & is still recovering her resources. When I showed her the shawl-in-progress she exclaimed, "That is exactly the color that I have been looking for!" So I knew that it would be for her.


Beautiful Jane and I'm sure your friend will love it. I hope she makes a full recovery. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't respond because I haven't done many baby blankets lately. I would think the 42" plus the border would be a good size. Ros is the expert, of course.


I don't know about that Jane, I just like knitting them. I agree 42" does sound like a good size. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Toni
> I just wish that I could give it to her this evening.


I think we are just as excited for your friend receiving your beautiful shawl as you are in giving it to her. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Here you are. Took awhile for 2.5MB to download.


Thank you kaixixang. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> My Kaika socks are done! I used about 60g or 275 yards of Schoppel Zauberball. Unfortunately the color change happened while working the second heel so there is this odd stripe thing happening but I am ok with it. The leg has a beautiful pattern but my dark blue and black yarn does not show it unless you get really close.


Lovely socks Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> After reading bazillions of pages from the last party I see there are 14 pages here - that will have to wait until this evening.
> Last Friday I got out of work early to get things done and prepare to go to my sisters house. EARLY Saturday morning I went there and spent the past 2 days helping her groom her yard and the 2 lots that she also own that are full of oak trees. They don't loose their leaves early in the fall like other trees so there was a lot of raking and weed whacking.
> But before that . . . Last Saturday I had discovered that one of Toms chickens had made a nest in a corner of my house - between wall and garbage can. Then Wednesday a raccoon came and tried to eat some eggs. I scared him off only to be woken up early Friday by the chicken screeching. I went out and couldn't find her. The raccoon went up the tree. So I just went back inside. Leaving for work at 6 AM just after daylight, the hen came back finally to sit on the 7 remaining eggs. The raccoon had pulled out her tail feathers and gave her such a scare that she didn't come back until daylight. When I got home from work to discover that she had fully abandoned her eggs. Poor girl, she was going to be a good mom. Either they were too cold and she determined not worth sitting on or something else scared her that morning.
> I just had to relay that story because I have been quite upset over it.


That would upset me too Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, thanks for the Jackson good night. .


You're welcome Bev. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I finally got to look at the Emeril's recipe for hot sauce. I had to send it sight unseen as I had to quickly get my baby settled down before any major flickering of lights threatened.

I cannot believe my luck!!! Serrano is one of the two choices of hot pepper recommended! Now to look up Tam Jalapeno...so I can see what possible crossing does for flavoring. HEHEHEHEHE!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

I like flavoring...not necessarily heat...though people can understand my speech if I've had a light snack with a little heat. Drops my voice an octave.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, everyone, for all the good thoughts toward healing my wrist and knee. Both are feeling better. I can knit s-l-o-w-l-y but it is so slow that I feel more productive just reading. The splint holds my wrist immobile, so nothing I do seems to irritate it and it feels like it will be well soon. Hurray!


Hurray!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Ros.


Thank you Pam, he looks so cute in his superman PJ's. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does he still have the pink cheeks of his teething- he almost looks close to tears to me for some reason- or am I reading the image wrong?


I think he is just tired and ready for bed. Yes he is still teething the poor little darling. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I love the superman pjs hopefully he is fast asleep still . Have his teeth come through yet ?
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, they are still coming through.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, he is a gorgeouslittle superman :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, I think so too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> I love the continuing "adventures" of "our little man"!
> Seeing him "makes my day".


Thank you, I know what you mean, I have withdrawals if I don't receive photos every day of our cute little man. I love that you say "our little man" I love sharing him with all of my friends here.💞 he makes my day too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> The further I went the worse things got with Strawberry Fields. The repeats became confusing to follow and I started reading stitches instead of the pattern. All started with a shell in a space instead of a shell. I ended up in the frog pond. Would have much easier if I had gone quicker. Frogged a skein of yarn (nearly half the project) and started again. Catching that shell in a space made a difference and I try to watch those repeats closer. I also take a break when things don't seem right and come back with fresh eyes and a new view.
> 
> All this to say all had been going better and easier. Guess it has been longer than I thought since I crocheted anything more than a simple, quick project. This will change what gets completed this week.


So sorry you had to go to the frog pond, hope it will all go well now. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> It is much better. Maybe my allergy headaches were making it harder to think and reason. I am almost back to where I frogged which will make the shawl almost 1/2 done, 2 more rows and I'll be ready to start the 3rd set on repeats.


That's great Tricia. I hope your headaches have gone too!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, love seeing cutie Jackson in his superman pj's!


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> And the same to SuperBoy!


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We are now comfortably settled in at Corolla in the Outer Banks. The weather was coolish Saturday and Sunday vut started to warm up this morning, so we were out on the beach for a couple of hours this morning. My DH and I saw the sunrise yesterday and this morning. It is nice to watch it come up on a nearly deserted beach. On our visit to the beach with everyone this morning, I was thrilled to see Dolphins out swimming just a little ways out from us and hope we will see them again.
> Our GS, Jackson, who will be two at the beginning of July, loved the beach, but not the water. Mind you the water is still pretty cold. I managed it up to my knees, but it will have to warm up more before I venture further in.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful photos Sue, it looks so peaceful, I love them all. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We are now comfortably settled in at Corolla in the Outer Banks. The weather was coolish Saturday and Sunday vut started to warm up this morning, so we were out on the beach for a couple of hours this morning. My DH and I saw the sunrise yesterday and this morning. It is nice to watch it come up on a nearly deserted beach. On our visit to the beach with everyone this morning, I was thrilled to see Dolphins out swimming just a little ways out from us and hope we will see them again.
> Our GS, Jackson, who will be two at the beginning of July, loved the beach, but not the water. Mind you the water is still pretty cold. I managed it up to my knees, but it will have to warm up more before I venture further in.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful photos Sue, it looks so peaceful, I love them all. Gorgeous photo of Jackson. It's such fun for little ones at the beach. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Would like to share some pics with you. The yarn is what my neighbor gifted me. It is several different yarns tied together which I tried to capture. Does anyone recognize this yarn?
> 
> The sweater is ready for the trims unless I cut the sleeves and redo wider


Looking great Tanya. I hope you don't have to cut the sleeves. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Summer Love-KNOT! by Dragonbird Creations
> Nice in narrow stripes - I like the top one - & #5 & #8.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-love-knot
> 
> ...


Thank you Jane for all of your links to patterns. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Night, Super Sweet Jackson!
> 
> We keep our chickens locked up also. Maybe this one escaped and the owner didn't realize she was gone.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros that is a beautiful post, both of Jackson and your work :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that sounds like a wonderful lazy day. I am so glad you had one!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> For me that includes noodles- - don't do it often now- but the result is so worth while. Roasting a butternut and some sweet potato right now for my visitors- made a Samoan style Chop suey known as _Sopa sui_ and brown rice with coconut cream- simple but effective, and some Jewish Almond cakes done in some rather nice cup cake cases I have- would not normally go to this much trouble for just one meal. My freezer boxes vanished some time ago- and have not yet been replaced. need to look into that one.


Can I come??


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 7. It's coming along.
> 
> ETA: not sure why the picture is sideways.


Beautiful Pam. I turned it around for you. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Another stunner, Ros :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a few problems it was a lovely happy day and the weather cooperated beautifully the church they got married in is St Cuthberts original built in the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . A beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


Congratulations to your son and his beautiful bride. The church looks gorgeous Sonja.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my place. My Husband had more surgery yesterday. I hope he will be able to come home tomorrow. The last couple of weeks have been horrendous. Hopefully, things will keep moving forward now.
> 
> Peggy


Hope your husband has a quick recovery and thing improve for you both. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I would just like to say thanks for kind thoughts on the fiasco with the little hen. There are 3 or 4 hens and 1 rooster that come up every day to eat the birdseed that I throw out so it is a habit now after a couple of years to throw extra seed daily for them. But that little girl is very skittish now. I feel bad for her.
> Also - that was probably only the second time (maybe 3rd time) 😊 I have ever eaten a whole pint in 1 sitting. 🙀 I have also been known to eat a whole box of Entenmans pastry in one sitting. I wonder if everyone is familiar with that brand?


I am also so sorry to hear about your hen, I know how that feels, when my girls were little we had chickens, ducks and a rooster. We went to a wedding and got in late. My Mum and Dad returned Carmen and Rachel the next morning from a sleepover and they ran straight out to the backyard to feed them and came back screaming. Something had got into the pen and killed all of them except for one chicken. It was so traumatic I've never had them again.💞
No I'm not familiar to that pastry, I will have to look it up. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Ronie, you were full of grace! I can't believe they snubbed you. How shortsighted they are.


I agree with Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I'm so far behind and these are the cause of that. Will have to catch up later. Little one did cut a tooth before he went back home. Big one is enjoying lots of individual, interruption free attention.


Beautiful little darlings, Linda💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Affinity shawl Jane...


Thank you, Melanie 


> Sorry Tango is feeling under the weather. Maybe he has the blues since he knows he is leaving France.


I hope it is only that. At least he is eating & drinking - not like last time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone...


Hi, Ros - I've been wondering what you were up to.
Madly knitting on Liz, I can see. It looks wonderful. Your MIL will love it.
I can see Jackson's face start to change - he is looking older. I take it that he is over the bout with the new teeth - no red cheeks. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like an interesting menu, Julie.
Enjoy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane and I'm sure your friend will love it. I hope she makes a full recovery. 💞


Thank you, Ros.
I think that she can only hope for a long period of remission.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Carmen and Rachel ... ran straight out to the backyard to feed them and came back screaming. ...


The poor girls - an awful experience for them (not great for the chickens either.) I can understand you not having any more.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm up to page 30, I'm laying on my bed trying to catch up on all the news, the house is so cold, but the sun is streaming through my window. My hubby is in another room playing guitar and singing lots of my favourite songs. I'm feeling very relaxed and determined to catch up on all of the news!!!!&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I have actual blueberries this year. My first fruit from my bushes.
> 
> I worked on Old Flame (not DH ) tonight and my one skein scarf.
> 
> Some pictures. Just for fun.


Beautiful photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jan asked for a progress report on the Guernsey- I am a little further along than in this shot. Showing Jean's initials and the 'Tree of Life', part of the 'ladder' on the right, and 'marriage lines' to the left.


Looking gorgeous Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought the paper lace quite fantastic. Don't think I Guernseyed at all today, I was working on Karen's shawl: to the Kelvinway design.


Looking great Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> I did run into a little glitch. My addi needle connection came undone and I lost a bunch of stitches. Of course I didn't have a life line in for some reason(laziness). But I was able to tink back,amazingly enough,and get it back together!
> Tanya, this is not really my 2nd one. I didn't like the way the first was turning out, and hated the color yarn I was using for it, so I frogged it!
> Here s a progress pic of this onel


It's beautiful Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is nice and restful here at the beach. My daughter and her two children enjoyed getting up early to walk on the beach. We did miss sunrise, but there was a cloud cover so wouldn't have seen it anyway. Yesterday we went to the North Carolina Aquarium and enjoyed seeing all the sea life and even getting to reach into the water in one tank to touch the fish. I put my fingers in but the fish all seemed to dive down out of reach, which really I didn't mind.
> 
> Have been able to do a little knitting in the evenings and finished clue 7 of Spring Fling. Here is a pic, but not the greatest as I couldn't stretch it out. Now working on final clue of Seabird Scarf.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I got caught up on messages this morning & now I am way behind again.
> I am happy to report that I now have 2 more cables freed up. I have one shawl being blocked & another waiting its turn.
> I also finished Foolish Hearts this morning but I probably won't bock it until I return home. Here it is unblocked.


Beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few shots from my garden...


Beautiful photos Jane. Yummy basket of cherries.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
This was a very interesting project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful photos Jane. Yummy basket of cherries.💞


Thanks - yes, yummy - I just had a few off the tree.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here you go:


Beautiful Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - yes, yummy - I just had a few off the tree.


I'm jealous, I love cherries, please enjoy some for me!!!🍒🍒💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--spent the evening frogging everything--the Change yarn Feather and Fan and the top of the Miter Square Sweater. Took over 2, maybe 3 hours and I am exhausted from sitting so long. Should follow my own advice and get up frequently to move around. I had decided I didn't like the F & F enough to keep it going which is why I switched to SS to see how it looked when knit plain. I am thinking that yarn would be fun in a vest but don't have enough of it. Will begin by redoing the sweater sleeves and then the yoke again--this time with greater confidence in the sizing.


So sorry for all the frogging. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> So sorry about your brother. It is very well known that Statin drugs cause heart disease/attacks. A total medical oxymoron in my book. It used to be acceptable to have your cholesterol numbers in the 250's. The drug corps then lowered it slowly to 200. Then, once that layer of the market was saturated, they lowered the numbers to 100. That is downright dangerous to your health. There are many cases of people with over 300 levels who are in fit health.
> 
> Maybe you know this, in the 1980's the medical schools were teaching students the goal was to get every woman over age 35 on HRT and they worked real hard at that. Heart disease for women went racing upwards, but the profit margin was sky high. Then came the study about 10? yrs ago showing the dangers of HRT and the use of them dropped dramatically within a couple of yrs. Heart disease in women dropped dramatically, too. Death By Medicine is a great business model as long as they can get away with it; i.e., the public remains in a co-dependent relationship with the medical industry.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My aunt has my Grandmother's handwritten cookbook. One of the recipes calls for 1/2 an eggshell of something.


When my niece Carly got engaged, all of her family and friends were invited to contribute their favourite recipe and we included some of my Mum's favourite recipes, even though she had died a few years before. It was then sent off to the printer and it was turned into a fabulous keepsake cookbook. Carly asked for a few of her favourite recipes. From me she wanted Black Forrest Cheesecake. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, the cookbook idea is so thoughtful. I look the the look of the cheesecake. Like you I love cherries. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A case of wanting to have your cake & eat it, too - 'cause without the job, you can't have any cake at all. ;-)
> 
> You'll have to build up a repertoire of recipes that can be ready quickly or prepared in advance - & that are husband-proof.
> Here's a good one - 10 minutes to prepare & 20 minutes to cook - just enough time to make some rice & mixed vegetables to go with it... from my handy bag of mixed frozen vegetables which I dump in with the rice as it cooks.
> ...


Thanks for the recipe Jane, it sounds delicious. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Bev, Melanie & Toni, I am glad that you appreciate my sense of humour, although I know that I can be somewhat "irreverent". Stuff pops in my heads all of the time but I *do* filter it. I wouldn't say anything that I couldn't take myself. Self-mockery is a bit of a pastime & helps one to get through little mishaps, etc. Sometimes humour is what gets us through the dark moments, too.


I definite agree. It pays to have a sense of humour. It helps you get through so many dark times. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my FO. My DGD plays the viola in various amateur and scratch orchesteras. She is often the lead viola as they are scarce and she has had a lot of experience. She says she gets cold in the green room as she has to wear black evening dress so she asked for a shawl.
This is a pi shawl of my own design in King Cole Glitz DK, colourway Starlight. Knitted on 5.5mm needles/US 9. It took 175grms/2 balls and 405 meters.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> When my niece Carly got engaged, all of her family and friends were invited to contribute their favourite recipe and we included some of my Mum's favourite recipes, even though she had died a few years before. It was then sent off to the printer and it was turned into a fabulous keepsake cookbook. Carly asked for a few of her favourite recipes. From me she wanted Black Forrest Cheesecake. 💞


What a brilliant idea to put the recipes into her own cookbook. I know I had given my neice several recipes for her bridal shower. They were on cards that she could keep in the recipe box. That cheesecake looks good enough to eat! Yum.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my FO. My DGD plays the viola in various amateur and scratch orchesteras. She is often the lead viola as they are scarce and she has had a lot of experience. She says she gets cold in the green room as she has to wear black evening dress so she asked for a shawl.
> This is a pi shawl of my own design in King Cole Glitz DK, colourway Starlight. Knitted on 5.5mm needles/US 9. It took 175grms/2 balls and 405 meters.


Very nice Norma, it is perfect. Love the glitz!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to block my Affinity shawl & got a few pics today.


It's so beautiful Jane as always. I love it. I'm sorry Tango is not feeling well, I hope he is ok. Maybe he is unsettled because he knows you are getting ready to travel again. I hope he will feel better soon. We love the LP Mascot. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Chris :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is another free pattern that I would really like to make one day. It's based on a doily pattern and was put together by the same designer that created the Vernal Equinox shawl I made for my DD for Xmas last year.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panache


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Between you & Tanya, I had decided to make an omelet for supper - I have been trying to use up everything that I have in the cupboard & fridge before I leave & I had a half dozen eggs - free range from my neighbour's mother's hens. Then I remembered that I had sausages & tortillas in the freezer (merguez & chipotle) so went for burritos instead - added lettuce from my neighbour's garden...snacked on my cherries & neighbour's strawberries while preparing...followed with some brie & chèvre - all dosed liberally with Côtes du Rhône.. I am going to miss all of this next week.
> :-(


Yummy Jane, now I'm hungry. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It is difficult, for sure.
> I've been wondering what might happen if I don't show up when expected...


They might send a search party looking for Jane, only to be found eating cherries in France having a lovely time and wondering what all the fuss is about. I'm sure your family miss you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Really?! I love turmeric - sleep very poorly. Calls for an increased dosage.


I should try that for my hubby he's a very poor sleeper, he has been that way for decades. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to catch up on all the news now but quickly post a couple of pics of Jackson first. I started making a Liz stole for my darling MIL in lace weight and my first provisional cast on and it was so hard for me to see the stitches. I ended up doing the crochet provisional cast on and when I went to unzip it the white yarn I used had split and wrapped itself around the stitches, so I had to cut the yarn very carefully on some stitches. So I abandoned that one and will try again later now that I know how the pattern works. I started it again on Monday and finished on Saturday, in Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply. It was supposed to be for her birthday at the end of July, but as she will be 85 years old I'm going to give it to her early, as soon as it dries from blocking. Pete's Mum will be away for her birthday for a few weeks, so another reason to give it to her earlier. I had to prove to myself that I can still knit after all the recent trips to the frog pond. Now to catch up with all the news.💞


Love seeing Jackson first thing in the morning  
Nice going on the Elizabeth shawl. Looks beautiful in the yarn you chose and you sure finished it speedily!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Caryn. 💞


Thanks Ros. I'm enjoying this time around


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> When my niece Carly got engaged, all of her family and friends were invited to contribute their favourite recipe and we included some of my Mum's favourite recipes, even though she had died a few years before. It was then sent off to the printer and it was turned into a fabulous keepsake cookbook. Carly asked for a few of her favourite recipes. From me she wanted Black Forrest Cheesecake. 💞


Great idea and yummy looking cheesecake.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my FO. My DGD plays the viola in various amateur and scratch orchesteras. She is often the lead viola as they are scarce and she has had a lot of experience. She says she gets cold in the green room as she has to wear black evening dress so she asked for a shawl.
> This is a pi shawl of my own design in King Cole Glitz DK, colourway Starlight. Knitted on 5.5mm needles/US 9. It took 175grms/2 balls and 405 meters.


Beautiful design Norma! Looks like you got down the pi shawl formula! That will be perfect for your granddaughter to wear for her concerts. Hope you get to see her concerts


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, your meal sounds wonderful. I hope you had a wonderful time with your friends.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros that is a beautiful post, both of Jackson and your work :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. I'm hoping that I can make it in lace weight some time soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Another stunner, Ros :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think you meant Pam, I just turned her photo around, but I agree it's beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros.
> I think that she can only hope for a long period of remission.


Jane, let us all hope for a very long remission for her. 💞💐💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, I love your Pi shawl. The design is gorgeous. You are well on your way!!

Ros, thanks for the picture of Jackson and the catch up chit chat.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The poor girls - an awful experience for them (not great for the chickens either.) I can understand you not having any more.


Yes it was really horrible. Now Jackson has chickens at their bush property, they let the chickens out during the day. Then they are locked up overnight, and other animals can't get in. Thank goodness!!! When they are not there someone else who lives there full time looks after them. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn. Unfortunately now she is at college I see her very rarely but there is one in July she has been asked to join in with locally so I shall be there:thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, the cookbook idea is so thoughtful. I look the the look of the cheesecake. Like you I love cherries. :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, it turned into a really gorgeous gift. It's a really easy cheesecake. I have made that recipe for 20+ years and my hubby doesn't like cheesecake. Everyone told him that he should try it. They all kept on at him for years, so he eventually decides to try it and guess what??? He loves it.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my FO. My DGD plays the viola in various amateur and scratch orchesteras. She is often the lead viola as they are scarce and she has had a lot of experience. She says she gets cold in the green room as she has to wear black evening dress so she asked for a shawl.
> This is a pi shawl of my own design in King Cole Glitz DK, colourway Starlight. Knitted on 5.5mm needles/US 9. It took 175grms/2 balls and 405 meters.


It's beautiful Norma. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I had to prove to myself that I can still knit after all the recent trips to the frog pond. Now to catch up with all the news.💞


Cute and awesome, all in the same photo, Ros! Excellent!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> What a brilliant idea to put the recipes into her own cookbook. I know I had given my neice several recipes for her bridal shower. They were on cards that she could keep in the recipe box. That cheesecake looks good enough to eat! Yum.


Thank you Chris, the cards are a great idea too. That cheesecake is yummy and simple.💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I have some crochet doily's that are in the shape of a basket, and they have flowers I can crochet to put in the baskets.. they were a little above my head but once in a while I pull them out and give them a try.. my Mom's Aunt left some crocheted baskets that I was lucky to receive and that is why I bought the booklet!! thinking I could make some too  It was from Annies Attic..


Go for it! You know you want to! :-D


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> we also had his pot roast for dinner tonight too !! my fav part is the roasted carrots and the put a lot of carrots in it ..


I always add extra carrots because, like you, they are my favorite part! :-D


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Love seeing Jackson first thing in the morning
> Nice going on the Elizabeth shawl. Looks beautiful in the yarn you chose and you sure finished it speedily!!


Thank you Caryn. I just love his gorgeous little face. Thank you also for the Liz comments. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> For me that includes noodles- - don't do it often now- but the result is so worth while. Roasting a butternut and some sweet potato right now for my visitors- made a Samoan style Chop suey known as _Sopa sui_ and brown rice with coconut cream- simple but effective, and some Jewish Almond cakes done in some rather nice cup cake cases I have- would not normally go to this much trouble for just one meal. My freezer boxes vanished some time ago- and have not yet been replaced. need to look into that one.


Okay, now you have made me hungry!  Sounds like a delicious dinner!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hope you recover quickly Elizabeth. 💞


Thanks! It is getting better little by little!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Great idea and yummy looking cheesecake.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your meal sounds wonderful. I hope you had a wonderful time with your friends.


Same from me Julie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm jealous, I love cherries, please enjoy some for me!!!🍒🍒💞


Here are some that I just picked for you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, I love your Pi shawl. The design is gorgeous. You are well on your way!!
> 
> Ros, thanks for the picture of Jackson and the catch up chit chat.


Thank you Bev, I was way behind on all of the news. I will have to make sure I don't do that again. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What a lovely picture, Jane.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Caryn. Unfortunately now she is at college I see her very rarely but there is one in July she has been asked to join in with locally so I shall be there:thumbup:


That will be so wonderful Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Cute and awesome, all in the same photo, Ros! Excellent!


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks! It is getting better little by little!


That's great, hope you continue to improve Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my FO. My DGD plays the viola in various amateur and scratch orchesteras. She is often the lead viola as they are scarce and she has had a lot of experience. She says she gets cold in the green room as she has to wear black evening dress so she asked for a shawl.
> This is a pi shawl of my own design in King Cole Glitz DK, colourway Starlight. Knitted on 5.5mm needles/US 9. It took 175grms/2 balls and 405 meters.


This is gorgeous and perfect for her black evening dress!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, I love your Pi shawl. The design is gorgeous. You are well on your way!!
> 
> Ros, thanks for the picture of Jackson and the catch up chit chat.


Thanks Bev and you're welcome. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> When my niece Carly got engaged, all of her family and friends were invited to contribute their favourite recipe ...


We did the same for one of my nieces.


> Black Forrest Cheesecake.


Looks yummy! Keira-Lee did a good job.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, it turned into a really gorgeous gift. It's a really easy cheesecake. I have made that recipe for 20+ years and my hubby doesn't like cheesecake. Everyone told him that he should try it. They all kept on at him for years, so he eventually decides to try it and guess what??? He loves it.💞


Just typical :XD: Thank you, I am glad you like the shawl. It is heavy duty as it will take a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, don't know how I missed that wonderful dinner menu you have cooked for your guests. All sounds delish - hope you and they enjoyed!

Norma glad your dgd will be doing a local concert for you to enjoy! 

Hey Ros, can you share the cheese cake recipe? Or is it a family secret? Glad your DH finally tasted it - reminds me of the Green Eggs and Ham story- do you know that one?

Oh Chris, I have been meaning to tell you that I used to eat Entemans chocolate covered donuts all the time- long time ago though


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Elizabeth :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are some that I just picked for you, Ros


Thank you so much Jane, they look so beautiful!!!! Now I'm imagining that I'm sitting in the sunshine with you and Tango enjoying those beautiful cherries you picked for me.💞🍒🍒🍒💞 yummo!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ooooooh, cherries!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...This is a pi shawl of my own design in King Cole Glitz DK, colourway Starlight....


This will look marvelous with her black dress. I am sure that she loves it. You did a create job designing it - & knitting too. Very pretty pattern.
Congratulations!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ok I can't believe that I finally have caught up with LP, it's been a lovely lazy day catching up with all of your news. Hopefully tomorrow I will get a photo of Pete's Mum with her stole. If I do I will post a photo.&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's so beautiful Jane as always. I love it.


Thank you, Ros 


> I'm sorry Tango is not feeling well, I hope he is ok. ...


I am having trouble reading him. I sure hope nothing flares up as we are about to leave.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Jane. I was determined to get the maths right after the Ravelry pattern disaster. They are a very easy knit and design.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am having trouble reading him. I sure hope nothing flares up as we are about to leave.


I hope he will perk up in plenty of time for the trip. When do you leave?💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Here is another free pattern ...by the same designer that created the Vernal Equinox shawl ...


She has a number of lovely patterns available for free.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... When do you leave?💞


I take the train to Paris on Wednesday & fly home on Thursday.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I take the train to Paris on Wednesday & fly home on Thursday.


Ohhh, not much time, I certainly hope Tango feels better quickly. Hopefully he is just a little unsettled because he knows you are packing up. Maybe he recognises the signs of impending travel or he is just picking up on your mixed feelings about happy to be going home but sad to be leaving France. 💞

ETA. Thank you so much Jane for your wonderful tour of France, I have really enjoyed it and my beautiful cherries. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I take the train to Paris on Wednesday & fly home on Thursday.


It has been lovely sharing time in France with you Jane. Your picture this morning is so pretty and really caught the colors of the cherries - yummy.
Hope your trip home goes smoothly and that Tango does okay. I assume he is crated for the trip? Does he mind that terribly?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Hope your trip home goes smoothly and that Tango does okay.


Thank you 


> I assume he is crated for the trip? Does he mind that terribly?


Yes - he travels in his SkyKennel with the luggage. I think that he is not overjoyed but will get in when I tell him. The worst part is when I pick him up after the flight because I can't let him out until we clear customs. This takes much longer in Canada. He barks & scratches at his cage until I can finally let him out.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

He's back again. &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to catch up on all the news now but quickly post a couple of pics of Jackson first. I started making a Liz stole for my darling MIL in lace weight and my first provisional cast on and it was so hard for me to see the stitches. I ended up doing the crochet provisional cast on and when I went to unzip it the white yarn I used had split and wrapped itself around the stitches, so I had to cut the yarn very carefully on some stitches. So I abandoned that one and will try again later now that I know how the pattern works. I started it again on Monday and finished on Saturday, in Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply. It was supposed to be for her birthday at the end of July, but as she will be 85 years old I'm going to give it to her early, as soon as it dries from blocking. Pete's Mum will be away for her birthday for a few weeks, so another reason to give it to her earlier. I had to prove to myself that I can still knit after all the recent trips to the frog pond. Now to catch up with all the news.💞


Ros - it's beautiful and those are wonderful photos of the little guy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Pam. I turned it around for you. 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ros - it's beautiful and those are wonderful photos of the little guy.


Thank you Pam twice. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my FO. My DGD plays the viola in various amateur and scratch orchesteras. She is often the lead viola as they are scarce and she has had a lot of experience. She says she gets cold in the green room as she has to wear black evening dress so she asked for a shawl.
> This is a pi shawl of my own design in King Cole Glitz DK, colourway Starlight. Knitted on 5.5mm needles/US 9. It took 175grms/2 balls and 405 meters.


It's absolutely beautiful, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> He's back again. 💞


I am pleased to see him :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am pleased to see him :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, me too!!! 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm up to page 30, I'm laying on my bed trying to catch up on all the news, the house is so cold, but the sun is streaming through my window. My hubby is in another room playing guitar and singing lots of my favourite songs. I'm feeling very relaxed and determined to catch up on all of the news!!!!💞


It sure doesn't get any better than that!!! it is good to have one of those relaxing moments!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It's absolutely beautiful, Norma!


Thank you so much, Pam.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ros!


You're welcome Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> It sure doesn't get any better than that!!! it is good to have one of those relaxing moments!!


Then he made me dinner and did the dishes, so I could catch up on LP. What a darling he is. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane I have enjoyed your holiday in France. It isn't an area I havent been to so I have learnt a great deal. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma!!! you did a great job!!! I love that it is done in a heavier weight yarn but still looks amazing and lacy! That glitzy yarn is very dramatic.. I am positive she will love it.. and look stunning up on the stage!

Oh Ros that cheese cake looks yummy... I don't do canned or jarred cherries... but I love fresh ones .. I usually substitute with raspberry's 
The idea of the cook book was great also! My Mom was what I called a 'Dump' cook.. she was like some of the other cooks mentioned here one of those who could open the fridge and pull dinner together... most of her dishes didn't have a recipe so I can remember when my brother got married his new wife wasn't a very good cook and my brother asked Mom for her recipes.. My Mom sat for a month compiling them all.. with the excuse that she just scooped out what looked right and that they would have to make these dishes several times to see how they worked.. LOL I learned from my Mom how to cook.. so I do pretty much the same thing... drives me crazy when hubby has to get all the cups and spoons out to make something.. that being said he is a much better baker than I'll ever be


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Norma!!! you did a great job!!! I love that it is done in a heavier weight yarn but still looks amazing and lacy! That glitzy yarn is very dramatic.. I am positive she will love it.. and look stunning up on the stage!
> 
> Oh Ros that cheese cake looks yummy... I don't do canned or jarred cherries... but I love fresh ones .. I usually substitute with raspberry's
> The idea of the cook book was great also! My Mom was what I called a 'Dump' cook.. she was like some of the other cooks mentioned here one of those who could open the fridge and pull dinner together... most of her dishes didn't have a recipe so I can remember when my brother got married his new wife wasn't a very good cook and my brother asked Mom for her recipes.. My Mom sat for a month compiling them all.. with the excuse that she just scooped out what looked right and that they would have to make these dishes several times to see how they worked.. LOL I learned from my Mom how to cook.. so I do pretty much the same thing... drives me crazy when hubby has to get all the cups and spoons out to make something.. that being said he is a much better baker than I'll ever be


Thank you Ronie, my Mum used to do that too and her meals were always delicious. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I am all caught up!! 

Jane those cherry's are amazing.. and what a cute little basket!!! My last client had her own buisness and she did gift baskets!!! so she had them all over her house... she also had old Indian baskets on the walls.. the ones they use when processing grains  then some very cut little ones like what you have  I use to collect but gave them all away when I had to fit all my belongings in a U-haul  I never replaced them.. but I have several other collections to clutter up my home  Jane thank you for the trip to France!! I have really enjoyed it  I love learning of different cultures  and you live in a beautiful place.. I hope your trip home is a great one 

That sure is a sweet guy Ros.. my hubby will clean the kitchen for me.. but I have to do the details.. its all good  I appreciate the help 

I like that pattern Chris I put it in my library  I think there is a way to organize the Ravelry library I think I need to go in and do that...  I'd like to keep the shawls on top!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, I did hesitate with yarn and then went for it. Looks better than I hoped. Thank you for your kind words :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

You have become quite the designer Norma. Lovely shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane I have enjoyed your holiday in France...


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane thank you for the trip to France!! I have really enjoyed it ...


You're welcome - glad that you enjoyed it.


> I hope your trip home is a great one


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> You have become quite the designer Norma. Lovely shawl.


Thank you. I do enjoy figuring things out :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

My wrist lets me knit, but not fast and garter stitch is the easiest on it. So here is my latest and greatest creation! :lol: Get it for free with the coupon code SANTA until June 6 (this information is not on the pattern page, only on the KAL page, but I wanted y'all to have it because this group is so fun!).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/its-a-ho-ho-ho-and-jingle-bells-scarf


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Elizabeth, thank you, now that is a fun pattern, too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Elizabeth, thank you, now that is a fun pattern, too :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks! I have to release my inner silliness from time to time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Elizabeth, thank you, now that is a fun pattern, too :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree - it's really cute! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We got back from the beach yesterday afternoon, and I am finally trying to catch up on my reading. I am sure I have missed some posts. Keep telling myself that I am not getting older, but better, but my memory doesn't seem to have got the message yet. I really enjoyed our stay at the beach, but gave to get back to normal, but will have some fond memories of time with the grandchildren, walks on the beach, seeing Dolphins frolicking off shore, crabbing, and the wonderful relaxing time. I enjoyed it so much at both places, that I am planning for a trip to Virginia Beach at the end of September. As my DH says, go ahead and book it so nothing else gets in the way! First thing I have to do now is watch my diet. I ate too much and put on weight. It is back to exercising with a vengeance, after seeing a photo of myself in my swimsuit! It will be back to a lot of salads, which I actually love.

I did get some knitting done, but have put everything else down to start on another Dee test knit, which I was given the other day, but had to wait to start Until I got home. 

Tanya, my condolences for the loss of your friend.

Jane, thanks for all the patterns. I do love your Affinity. What a gorgeous colour.
Ros, cute pics of Jackson. And love the Elizabeth stole.

Elizabeth, hope your wrist and knee will be better soon.

Norma, your new shawl is gorgeous. I am sure your DGD will treasure it.
Jane, those cherries look so appetizing. Would love to have a bite of them.
Elizabeth, thanks for "Santa".


Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We got back from the beach yesterday afternoon, and I am finally trying to catch up on my reading. I am sure I have missed some posts. Keep telling myself that I am not getting older, but better, but my memory doesn't seem to have got the message yet. I really enjoyed our stay at the beach, but gave to get back to normal, but will have some fond memories of time with the grandchildren, walks on the beach, seeing Dolphins frolicking off shore, crabbing, and the wonderful relaxing time. I enjoyed it so much at both places, that I am planning for a trip to Virginia Beach at the end of September. As my DH says, go ahead and book it so nothing else gets in the way! First thing I have to do now is watch my diet. I ate too much and put on weight. It is back to exercising with a vengeance, after seeing a photo of myself in my swimsuit! It will be back to a lot of salads, which I actually love.
> 
> I did get some knitting done, but have put everything else down to start on another Dee test knit, which I was given the other day, but had to wait to start Until I got home.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a wonderful time, Sue! It's sounds lovely!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, glad to see you home. It does sound as though had a wonderful time. I am glad you like the shawl. Thank you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, sounds like you had a really nice time with your family at the beach! What wonderful memories of all the fun things you did together! 
Vacations are fun, but i do understand the joy of getting back to the "normal" routines as well  

Thanks so much for the fun pattern gift Elizabeth! Can't believe we are thinking Christmas already


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Elizabeth for the Ho and Jingle Scarf. It is adorable. Inner silliness calls to inner silliness. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome home Sue!! I'm so glad you had a great time!! those vacation pounds will come off and you will be good as new !! The important thing is that you enjoyed yourself.. 

Elizabeth thank you for the pattern.. I have it in my library and might just print it off.. I was wondering what I could make for my co-workers that would be fun at work too!!

I had to wash my Cerise from the Summers Glory set today.. I had steamed the heck out of it because it was cotton and acrylic and just hoped that it would wash ok.. I didn't bother with the dryer I am hanging it outside to dry  it turned out wonderful!!! So anyone questioning how well Knit Picks Comfy holds its steam block I would say very well


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane those cherry's are amazing...


And you haven't even tasted them! 


> and what a cute little basket!!!


The other basket, I made myself. This one, a friend gave me. I didn't go to the basket weaving group this year - things were too snarled up. I am looking forward to getting back to it next year.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...So here is my latest and greatest creation!...


Thank you very much, Elizabeth!
They are so cute.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Jane... I do love your Affinity. What a gorgeous colour.


Thank you, Sue 


> Jane, those cherries look so appetizing. Would love to have a bite of them....


Maybe next year...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, thank you so much for going above and beyond leading us through the challenge of getting some neglected projects off of our needles. We appreciate you!!! :thumbup:

I was able to get my Madryn completed during this time. Yeah!!! (Thank you AGAIN, Norma, for such a beautiful pattern!), the cast on for Morning Dove through part way into the first charted row, plus designing, charting, and test knitting two cowls, and ideas for a third. (Ros, I have done some modifying on the yardage. Sorry!!! I do know you will need a size 4 US/3.5mm, 16"/43cm circular needle.) It has been a productive month. Thank you so much for the push! (I was stalling the preparations for that workshop.  )

Here is the link for the new Lace Party: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340729-1.html#7413794 See you there!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey All--I am back having caught up with and reviewed the last 11-12 pages. so much going on that I took notes but still am sure something(s) all be missed. So sorry about that in advance.

Jane--Tango does read/hear you. He is waiting patiently for you, a poor human to learn to speak with him. I am sure he is stressed about the return trip and the caging of his spirit. I have used animal communicators very successfully to understand my cats and to communicate back to them. I am sure you are telling him he will be okay and that you are not punishing or abandoning him. Knowing my cat's internal sensations and feelings helped me figure out ways to work with them, including finding remedies that eased their pain. If you are not familiar with Bach Flower Remedies, I would suggest you pick up some Rescue Remedy which is sometimes called Calming. You can spray a bit on his nose or give him a few drops, maybe diluted a bit if you cannot find the remedy in water. Often those remedies are made in alcohol which our fur babies do not like. You can give him some before boarding and then again later as soon as you can get to him. It will help him calm down. Some people use Essential Oils, but that is not my skill set.

Want to also say that I have a great Affinity to your Affinity shawl. It came out beautifully. I am sure your friend loves it, or will.

Elizabeth--glad your wrist and knee are healing. I so relate to your resistance to being limited. Thank you for sharing your Santa pattern. Your inner elf is definitely hopping

Ros--Your Liz stole is wonderful. We do all too often learn by our errors, but you did very well.

How nice that you have a built-in musician. Live music is so much more meaningful than a recording. I studied once with a homeopath who would throw big summer events. He would never listen o recorded music as it was artificial to him. So he always had a chamber group playing all afternoon at his humongous lawn parties. And it truly was a wonderful experience.

Ronie--Good to know DH is still able to learn and is interested in do so to please you. While not a meat eater, your dinner sounded a whole lot better than his first TV dinner routine. Your yarn sounds terrific. Isn't it wonderful to work with good yarns?

Norma--Your lace design skills are truly progressing. Your new Pi shawl looks great and so perfect for a formal musical venue. Working in that Charcoal must have been a visual challenge which makes the end result even more impressive.

Bev--thanks for telling us about your turmeric experience. Always more meaningful when people can share their positive experiences with such healing.

Chris--Entemann's Baked goods are sold all around here and I remember them from decades ago. Like Caryn, I no longer eat them but they have been around since my youth, way back then.

Sue--Welcome back from your wonderful vacation.

Jane--thanks again for taking this extra week. I do think people made good use of it to complete UFOs and we were able to continue the chatter and bantering without losing the energy. Hope your cherries hold up well--I can just about taste them from the gorgeous photos. Can you freeze any? Or do your neighbors get to pick the tree?

I think there has been a bit of progress with my computer/tech woes. My engineer friend finally brought back my PC laptop with an external finger pad because he still cannot figure out what is wrong with the internal cable that hook the mouse to the rest of the machine. Hate it, but at least the computer is sort of working. And he got the Mac laptop to print, once again. Still waiting for the Brother repair shop to get a new ethernet card for the printer. He swore, sight unseen, that was the problem with the printer not staying in communication with the computer. Also, after 2 very frustrating days, managed to get info on using my old cell phones for taking and downloading pictures. Not sure how good the pics will be, but carrying one of them around is lots easier than my older, boxy Olympus camera. Played around today in the garden trying to capture the wild growth that I am trying to beat back. Nothing like turning over the soil and while working on the next sec ion, the first is filling up with volunteers and weeds. 

My Chinese mustard greens had blanketed the garden with little purple seedlings--by the 1000's, and no exaggeration. Along with these out of control greens, that are purple (how can you hate anything so beautifully burgundy in color), were all the lambs quarters. Hiding was the chickweed, getting pushed out by the bigger and more voluptuous purple greens. And when I turned around the other day, while the mustard greens covers one turned section, the wild, and thorny thistles sprung up burying a small section of garlic and the corner that had been turned early in April. Spent 2-3 days dgging these monsters up to discover in one area, a mess of lettuce plants that volunteered from last year. Have not been able to start lettuce from seed for several years, insane, but those plants from last year that went to seed wintered over and now I have some red loose leaf lettuce and innumerable plants of a purple mottled lettuce that I like very much. I am finding them hiding under and around the thistles so digging those unwanted invaders out becomes much slower as I watch for these hidden treasures. Found a sizable cleome in the midst of the mustard greens and several newly sprouted ones in the thistles. 

After a week of 90* weather, I was hoping for an overcast day to get in some planting. Well I got more than my wish. Just as I got into the garden today, the rain started moving in and the temps were in the 60s all day. Managed to plant about 9 tomato plants and found a volunteer tomato. Hoping it is a Blue Beech heirloom paste tomato. I have come to absolutely love them. They can grow quite large, are very meaty, not too acid and freeze beautifully as well as make for good fresh eating. If I did no planting at this point, I would have massive amounts of greens: calloloo, chickweed, siberian kale, fennel, dill, cilantro plus others. The jewel weed has spread all over the garden now. I must be nuts to do such a large garden: say this every year. However, it is such fun to see what nature will give you. If I can get any decent pics will send some.

And dinner tonite was a happily planned veggie lasagna with the mustard greens but instead, having forgotten a meeting at 4 pm today, which I had to run to make, turned into what Ronie called a 'dump' meal when I returned about 6 PM. Mustard greens and what is the last of the frozen tomato sauce from last summer with rice that had been frozen with some Pecorino cheese. Plenty good, but not lasagna.

KX--forgot to say that your hot sauce recipe is pretty easy to make. It calls for cooking the peppers, but last year I just did fermented sauce with vinegar added. Hope I get a good crop of serranos. I am still finishing off what I dried 2 yrs ago which has held a decent amount of its flavor. In the mean time, I have saved your recipe so it can be found easily. Thanx for sending it.

Ros--don't want to forget to say what a great idea that wedding cookbook present was. I am sure it will bring years of great memories and gustatory delight.

Oh, and not to forget the needles, Sleeve 1 did get completed and working on the second one which will move forward this evening if I stop reading on the LP.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome home Sue. Building memories with family and friends is good for the soul.

No work on the Morning Dove today but will pick it up tomorrow during lunch. I did cast on for a dress I have been wanting to make for several years now. It was 714 stitches! Egad I was counting and counting. And of course I used stitch markers.

See everyone in the new LP.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the cute pattern Elizabeth, very generous of you


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, thanks for picking up these last two weeks and continuing the UFO's and info on France. I have enjoyed it all very much.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> My wrist lets me knit, but not fast and garter stitch is the easiest on it. So here is my latest and greatest creation! :lol: Get it for free with the coupon code SANTA until June 6 (this information is not on the pattern page, only on the KAL page, but I wanted y'all to have it because this group is so fun!).
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/its-a-ho-ho-ho-and-jingle-bells-scarf


Thanks Elizabeth. Got my copy! ✨


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm up to page 30, I'm laying on my bed trying to catch up on all the news, the house is so cold, but the sun is streaming through my window. My hubby is in another room playing guitar and singing lots of my favourite songs. I'm feeling very relaxed and determined to catch up on all of the news!!!!💞


What a great way to spend part of your day, Ros! 

That would have been so traumatic for your girls, and you.

Jane, I am glad to hear that Tango is eating and drinking this time. I do hope that it is just that he is sensing a change coming that is causing him to be a bit off.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, thanks for picking up these last two weeks and continuing the UFO's and info on France. I have enjoyed it all very much.


Me too, it has been very enjoyable. Thanks for the links for the Hermione. She will be in Yorktown, VA in a few days! I will go to see her in Philly hopefully.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, the cookbook idea is so thoughtful. I look the the look of the cheesecake. Like you I love cherries. :thumbup:


That is a great idea for the cookbook! When my in-laws passed, we found my MIL's recipes and did the same thing. It is a very special family heirloom. She was an amazing cook!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Beautiful design Norma! Looks like you got down the pi shawl formula! That will be perfect for your granddaughter to wear for her concerts. Hope you get to see her concerts


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here are some that I just picked for you, Ros


How thoughtful! They look so good!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, thanks for picking up these last two weeks and continuing the UFO's and info on France. I have enjoyed it all very much.


And from me, too, Jane. I'm almost finished with the socks I'm making for DS.  Would have been finished by now but had to go out of town for a few days with no time for knitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

How frustrating for Tango to have you so close and yet so far. He must be over joyed when you are finally able to let him out of his kennel. 

"Hi, Jackson!" What a sweetie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the Ho Ho Ho scarf, Elizabeth! It is so cute! I can see it being made into a "silly" tie, also. 

Welcome back, Sue! It sounds like you created some wonderful memories with your family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Jane for your hosting for so long, it was an interesting visit to a new/old world.
I am very far behind- but working on the Guernsey, waiting for the Drier repair man.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, you sure know how to make good use out of what grows in your garden. I am pulling "weeds" and you are eating a salad. It makes me laugh. How ironic.

Thank you, Jane, for your wonderful tour and interesting bits about France. I totally enjoyed your time there.  Thanks again!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Jane for your hosting for so long, it was an interesting visit to a new/old world.
> I am very far behind- but working on the Guernsey, waiting for the Drier repair man.


How did your dinner turn out, Julie? It sounded like it would be so yummy!!! We are looking forward to progress photos of your Guernsey when you are ready. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> How did your dinner turn out, Julie? It sounded like it would be so yummy!!! We are looking forward to progress photos of your Guernsey when you are ready. :thumbup:


I liked it, hope they did, and were not just being polite. Been eating left-overs all day- suits me not to have to cook. I want to reach the next motif in the panels before I photograph the Guernsey again.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I liked it, hope they did, and were not just being polite. Been eating left-overs all day- suits me not to have to cook. I want to reach the next motif in the panels before I photograph the Guernsey again.


Left overs taste better than the first time around. 

We can wait. It makes me itchy to start another one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Tanya, you sure know how to make good use out of what grows in your garden. I am pulling "weeds" and you are eating a salad. It makes me laugh. How ironic.
> ........


Me, too.😄😄😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Left overs taste better than the first time around.
> 
> We can wait. It makes me itchy to start another one.


 :thumbup: That is good!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: That is good!


You would say that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> You would say that.


of course!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...it turned out wonderful!!! So anyone questioning how well Knit Picks Comfy holds its steam block I would say very well


Good to know. Thanks, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--Tango does read/hear you.


I am sure that he can read my mind - wish I could read his.


> I would suggest you pick up some Rescue Remedy...


I'd have no idea where to get something like that here.


> your Affinity shawl. It came out beautifully. I am sure your friend loves it, or will.


Thank you - I will be giving it to her this afternoon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Hope your cherries hold up well...Can you freeze any? Or do your neighbors get to pick the tree?


I am hoping to have some to snack on en route but no point in me freezing them since I cut off the electricity when I leave.
My neighbour freezes them & gives me a couple of bags when I return as well as a bottle of "drunk cherries" - that's my name for them.


> I think there has been a bit of progress with my computer/tech woes.


Glad to hear that.


> Sleeve 1 did get completed and working on the second one...


Glad that you are making progress on the sweater. I am sure that you are ready to have it done & passed on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, thanks for picking up these last two weeks and continuing the UFO's and info on France. I have enjoyed it all very much.


Thank you, Bev, et al.
Glad to have entertained you while you knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Thanks for the links for the Hermione. She will be in Yorktown, VA in a few days! I will go to see her in Philly hopefully.


Yes - should be in Yorktown on the 5th - in sight of land now. They must be so excited. They sent messages from Bermuda.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I can see it being made into a "silly" tie, also. ...


Neat idea.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Jane for your hosting for so long, it was an interesting visit to a new/old world.


You're welcome, Julie. I am glad that you enjoyed it.


> I am very far behind- but working on the Guernsey, waiting for the Drier repair man.


Hoping for progress on both fronts.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That sure is a sweet guy Ros.. my hubby will clean the kitchen for me.. but I have to do the details.. its all good  I appreciate the help


Thank you Ronie, I appreciate the help too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> My wrist lets me knit, but not fast and garter stitch is the easiest on it. So here is my latest and greatest creation! :lol: Get it for free with the coupon code SANTA until June 6 (this information is not on the pattern page, only on the KAL page, but I wanted y'all to have it because this group is so fun!).
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/its-a-ho-ho-ho-and-jingle-bells-scarf


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, cute pics of Jackson. And love the Elizabeth stole.
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Your Liz stole is wonderful. We do all too often learn by our errors, but you did very well.


Thank you Tanya.


> How nice that you have a built-in musician. Live music is so much more meaningful than a recording. I studied once with a homeopath who would throw big summer events. He would never listen o recorded music as it was artificial to him. So he always had a chamber group playing all afternoon at his humongous lawn parties. And it truly was a wonderful experience.


 I love live music too. One year I asked my hubby to make a CD for me and he did!!! I love it. 💞



> Ros--don't want to forget to say what a great idea that wedding cookbook present was. I am sure it will bring years of great memories and gustatory delight.


It was a really lovely book and Carly loved it. We also made a book to take to Rachel for her wedding. It was just family and friends sharing their memories and photos. I will post a couple of pics in a minute, because of course I had to have a copy of that book. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree.

Sue


TLL said:


> Left overs taste better than the first time around.
> 
> We can wait. It makes me itchy to start another one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, thanks for hosting these past three weeks. I really enjoyed all your French photos and info.


Has the next thread been started yet?

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Jane, thanks for hosting these past three weeks. I really enjoyed all your French photos and info.
> 
> Has the next thread been started yet?
> 
> Sue


Yes it has Sue. 💞

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340729-1.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, thanks for hosting these past three weeks. I really enjoyed all your French photos and info.
> ...


You're welcome, Sue Glad that you enjoyed it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Please take care Jane, I hope your journey home is uneventful. So happy Tango is feeling a bit more like himself. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Please take care Jane, I hope your journey home is uneventful. So happy Tango is feeling a bit more like himself. 💞


Thanks, Ros


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Moving over to the new thread now. 

Thanks for all the comments on my Santa scarf and you are most welcome for the pattern.

Don't know about where to get it in France, Jane, but Rescue Remedy is awesome. Comes in a very tiny bottle, but you don't need much. I used to use it on Buddy before he went to Rainbow Bridge because he was so terrified of storms. Took the edge off for him. It really is calming.

Off to the new thread!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...Don't know about where to get it in France, Jane, but Rescue Remedy is awesome....


It would probably be under a different name here. I will ask my friend about it when I see her this afternoon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - I will be giving it to her this afternoon.


I would go to a place that sells homeopathic remedies and look for the Rescue Remedy or Calming. In Europe I think pharmacies as well as health food store type places sell them. Don't know enough about the distribution practices. I can post my homeopathy list that has people from all over the world on it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad that you are making progress on the sweater. I am sure that you are ready to have it done & passed on.


Can't afford to think about it--still a lot to go. The entire yoke needs to be done and then all the trim. So am trying to see this as a 'new' project with its own dimensions. Just had to order more of the orange cotton yarn and hope it matches well enough. The sleeves are 2" wider so that was about an entire extra skein. May have to juggle the body, too. This woman is not that big, but likes her stuff VERY loose, looser than we originally measured. Always a learning.

My biggest frustration is wanting to do more projects and to write up some more of them. This is where human cloning would be perfect.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> tamarque wrote:
> ...Hope your cherries hold up well...Can you freeze any? Or do your neighbors get to pick the tree?
> 
> I am hoping to have some to snack on en route but no point in me freezing them since I cut off the electricity when I leave.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I agree.
> 
> Sue


Some people make stews and soups a day earlier so they will be leftovers when served the next day. They are like big infusions that need time to spread the goodness throughout--great alchemy for the kitchen.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Some people make stews and soups a day earlier so they will be leftovers when served the next day. They are like big infusions that need time to spread the goodness throughout--great alchemy for the kitchen.


Will be having leftover pot roast for the next couple of nights. Made one in the slow cooker yesterday but as there are only two of us it's a lot more than one meal's worth. I did get to throw in a couple of bell peppers from my garden  And one potato plant decided to come back up so might have a some of those to cook up in a couple of months. The prior planting all died in one day along with the beautiful cantaloupe vine and some other plants. Thinking something weird happened as they all died at the same time - went from green and happy to sticks. No frost so that is not it. Only dead plants are in the garden, the rest of the yard is fine. Frustrating.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Will be having leftover pot roast for the next couple of nights. Made one in the slow cooker yesterday but as there are only two of us it's a lot more than one meal's worth. I did get to throw in a couple of bell peppers from my garden  And one potato plant decided to come back up so might have a some of those to cook up in a couple of months. The prior planting all died in one day along with the beautiful cantaloupe vine and some other plants. Thinking something weird happened as they all died at the same time - went from green and happy to sticks. No frost so that is not it. Only dead plants are in the garden, the rest of the yard is fine. Frustrating.


Could there have been some kind of rodent digging tunnels and destroying roots?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Could there have been some kind of rodent digging tunnels and destroying roots?


No rodents, everything was dried sticks above ground. The roots were mostly ok so I left them in hopes of some regrowth. Destruction happened in one day. Big sigh. I have nice neighbors so cannot imagine one of them doing something like spraying an herbicide. We don't have a camera facing that area so no recording. Maybe I should set one up, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hoping for progress on both fronts.


The Guernsey does progress, and I am $149.50 LIGHTER IN THE POCKET, but the drier works- Caps lock was unintentional!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> No rodents, everything was dried sticks above ground. The roots were mostly ok so I left them in hopes of some regrowth. Destruction happened in one day. Big sigh. I have nice neighbors so cannot imagine one of them doing something like spraying an herbicide. We don't have a camera facing that area so no recording. Maybe I should set one up, lol.


Interesting. It is hard to think what could have happened. I do hope they regrow for you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> No rodents, everything was dried sticks above ground. The roots were mostly ok so I left them in hopes of some regrowth. Destruction happened in one day. Big sigh. I have nice neighbors so cannot imagine one of them doing something like spraying an herbicide. We don't have a camera facing that area so no recording. Maybe I should set one up, lol.


hmmm, I do tend to think the worst of people at times. Maybe a camera in that direction is a good idea. so sorry about that. I would be heart broken.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, so sorry about your garden. Hopefully, you will get some growth back from the roots.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Is your 'drunk cherries' alcoholic?


Yes - they are soaked in eau de vie. The liquid ends up tasting like cherries & the cherries like the alcohol.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am definitely going to do Tove. Knitting blasphemy follows - you have been warned!
> 
> After it is knitted and blocked, I am going to glue it onto poster board that is cut to the same shape and is a lighter color so the lace pattern shows well. Then I am going to curve it a bit from side to side so it looks like...sort of...a half cylinder. Then I am going to set it on a low, narrow table so it looks like it is a vase that is half in and half out of the wall. Then I will knit small doilies (Eric Engeln has some great ones, as does Gloria Penning) and put them on long stems of I-cord, attach knitted leaves, and put them in the 'vase' as flowers. Completely bizarre, I know, but something different from the traditional hang-it-on-the-wall or place-it-on-the-buffet use for doilies.


Sounds like a really interesting idea. Very innovative. Hope you post pics when it is complete.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to block my Affinity shawl & got a few pics today.


Looks fantastic in that gorgeous colour, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Looks fantastic in that gorgeous colour, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to catch up on all the news now but quickly post a couple of pics of Jackson first. I started making a Liz stole for my darling MIL in lace weight and my first provisional cast on and it was so hard for me to see the stitches. I ended up doing the crochet provisional cast on and when I went to unzip it the white yarn I used had split and wrapped itself around the stitches, so I had to cut the yarn very carefully on some stitches. So I abandoned that one and will try again later now that I know how the pattern works. I started it again on Monday and finished on Saturday, in Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply. It was supposed to be for her birthday at the end of July, but as she will be 85 years old I'm going to give it to her early, as soon as it dries from blocking. Pete's Mum will be away for her birthday for a few weeks, so another reason to give it to her earlier. I had to prove to myself that I can still knit after all the recent trips to the frog pond. Now to catch up with all the news.💞


How could anyone resist those great big eyes?
Love your Liz too, Ros.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my FO. My DGD plays the viola in various amateur and scratch orchesteras. She is often the lead viola as they are scarce and she has had a lot of experience. She says she gets cold in the green room as she has to wear black evening dress so she asked for a shawl.
> This is a pi shawl of my own design in King Cole Glitz DK, colourway Starlight. Knitted on 5.5mm needles/US 9. It took 175grms/2 balls and 405 meters.


" creative telents then, Norma - just different fields. Pretty shawl - lucky gd.

Reached page 63. Can't read anymore - too tired. Gs back home with his parents so it is an early night for me. sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> sweet dreams everyone.


And to you, Linda!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> How could anyone resist those great big eyes?
> Love your Liz too, Ros.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> " creative telents then, Norma - just different fields. Pretty shawl - lucky gd.
> 
> Reached page 63. Can't read anymore - too tired. Gs back home with his parents so it is an early night for me. sweet dreams everyone.


Sweet dreams Linda. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Sounds like a really interesting idea. Very innovative. Hope you post pics when it is complete.


Lots of work with this one, so you know I will flaunt it when it is done! :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma. I'm hoping that I can make it in lace weight some time soon. 💞


Go for it, Ros. I made mine in lace weight and I love it. Once your fingers get used to it , it is no more difficult than fingering.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Go for it, Ros. I made mine in lace weight and I love it. Once your fingers get used to it , it is no more difficult than fingering.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> He's back again. 💞


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane I have enjoyed your holiday in France. It isn't an area I havent been to so I have learnt a great deal. Thank you so much.


I have to agree even though I've been to the area. It made me dig out our photos and relive our holiday. Getting ready for our French holiday now - so excited. Already fretting over what knitting to take with me - got to get the priorities right.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Elizabeth, thank you, now that is a fun pattern, too :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We got back from the beach yesterday afternoon, and I am finally trying to catch up on my reading. I am sure I have missed some posts. Keep telling myself that I am not getting older, but better, but my memory doesn't seem to have got the message yet. I really enjoyed our stay at the beach, but gave to get back to normal, but will have some fond memories of time with the grandchildren, walks on the beach, seeing Dolphins frolicking off shore, crabbing, and the wonderful relaxing time. I enjoyed it so much at both places, that I am planning for a trip to Virginia Beach at the end of September. As my DH says, go ahead and book it so nothing else gets in the way! First thing I have to do now is watch my diet. I ate too much and put on weight. It is back to exercising with a vengeance, after seeing a photo of myself in my swimsuit! It will be back to a lot of salads, which I actually love.
> 
> I did get some knitting done, but have put everything else down to start on another Dee test knit, which I was given the other day, but had to wait to start Until I got home.
> 
> ...


Family holidays are the best. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hey All--I am back having caught up with and reviewed the last 11-12 pages. so much going on that I took notes but still am sure something(s) all be missed. So sorry about that in advance.
> 
> Jane--Tango does read/hear you. He is waiting patiently for you, a poor human to learn to speak with him. I am sure he is stressed about the return trip and the caging of his spirit. I have used animal communicators very successfully to understand my cats and to communicate back to them. I am sure you are telling him he will be okay and that you are not punishing or abandoning him. Knowing my cat's internal sensations and feelings helped me figure out ways to work with them, including finding remedies that eased their pain. If you are not familiar with Bach Flower Remedies, I would suggest you pick up some Rescue Remedy which is sometimes called Calming. You can spray a bit on his nose or give him a few drops, maybe diluted a bit if you cannot find the remedy in water. Often those remedies are made in alcohol which our fur babies do not like. You can give him some before boarding and then again later as soon as you can get to him. It will help him calm down. Some people use Essential Oils, but that is not my skill set.
> 
> ...


It may be wilder than you would like at the moment, Tanya but your garden sounds wonderful and so bountiful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Some people make stews and soups a day earlier so they will be leftovers when served the next day. They are like big infusions that need time to spread the goodness throughout--great alchemy for the kitchen.


Especially good for a curry I think. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Will be having leftover pot roast for the next couple of nights. Made one in the slow cooker yesterday but as there are only two of us it's a lot more than one meal's worth. I did get to throw in a couple of bell peppers from my garden  And one potato plant decided to come back up so might have a some of those to cook up in a couple of months. The prior planting all died in one day along with the beautiful cantaloupe vine and some other plants. Thinking something weird happened as they all died at the same time - went from green and happy to sticks. No frost so that is not it. Only dead plants are in the garden, the rest of the yard is fine. Frustrating.


What a pity


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

this is so many pages behind and I did not get a chance to post on new thread yet but just wanted to add this for JANE.

One of my DDs purchased a "Thunder Shirt" for her boxer who is terrified of thunder and of traveling. She threw up in the car every time they took her some where. Well it is very calming for her dog, she does better in bad weather and she did not throw up in the car all the way from Houston, Tx to Minnesota. So if your pet store has one of those, you may want to consider that for the next trip as I am sure you are either home or close to it by now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Jan. Irixie, my cocker is frightened of thunder so I am going to try. We have tried many things and was thinking og going down the drug path. I had noticed that if I held her tight she was calmer I will report the results.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I used to work with autistic children. A weighted vest did wonders to help calm them also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Jan. Irixie, my cocker is frightened of thunder so I am going to try. We have tried many things and was thinking og going down the drug path. I had noticed that if I held her tight she was calmer I will report the results.


I could not say Ringo likes thunder- but he is learning to cope with it, he is more upset by fireworks. Thought people might like to see yesterday's pic of him out exploring his new back yard.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could not say Ringo likes thunder- but he is learning to cope with it, he is more upset by fireworks. Thought people might like to see yesterday's pic of him out exploring his new back yard.


 :thumbup: I have never met a dog yet that really is comfortable with thunder. Holding them tight sounds soothing to both of you, the dog and owner.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could not say Ringo likes thunder- but he is learning to cope with it, he is more upset by fireworks. Thought people might like to see yesterday's pic of him out exploring his new back yard.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could not say Ringo likes thunder- but he is learning to cope with it, he is more upset by fireworks. Thought people might like to see yesterday's pic of him out exploring his new back yard.


Happy guy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy guy!


His new yard is about five times bigger than our old one- a huge improvement!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> His new yard is about five times bigger than our old one- a huge improvement!


He is undoubtedly delighted with that. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> He is undoubtedly delighted with that. :thumbup:


So much so that he heads out every hour or so- to chase cats and birds.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: I have never met a dog yet that really is comfortable with thunder. Holding them tight sounds soothing to both of you, the dog and owner.


Pity my Standard Poodle is most likely no longer on this side. She was 4, almost 5 years old in 2001...it's 2015 now. 4 plus 14 = 18...which is long for a poor wee doggie to live. Being female she might have made it. Mom and I weren't upset by thunder...but April didn't really like to be wet...and forget trying to start using a garden hose. One look and she was moving as quick in the OTHER direction away from the active water-spitting garden hose!

She chased after fireworks and uppity chunks of wood...who knows?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could not say Ringo likes thunder- but he is learning to cope with it, he is more upset by fireworks. Thought people might like to see yesterday's pic of him out exploring his new back yard.


Seeing your wee-doggie...about the only two things I can agree to for domestic canines is sterilizing them for population control and removal of the front dew claws...the ones up on the leg --> not the ones directly on the ground.

VERY attractive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Seeing your wee-doggie...about the only two things I can agree to for domestic canines is sterilizing them for population control and removal of the front dew claws...the ones up on the leg --> not the ones directly on the ground.
> 
> VERY attractive!


Thanks, Kaixixang! unfortunately sterilisation does lead to more of an obsession with food the double dew claw is considered a fault, so vets will remove them from a tiny puppy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Getting ready for our French holiday now - so excited...


Have fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...One of my DDs purchased a "Thunder Shirt" for her boxer who is terrified of thunder and of traveling...


Very interesting. My best bet is an online purchase. I'll check it out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could not say Ringo likes thunder- but he is learning to cope with it, he is more upset by fireworks.


Tango also - for both.


> Thought people might like to see yesterday's pic of him out exploring his new back yard.


I am so happy that he has this freedom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am so happy that he has this freedom.


It makes a very real difference, both for him, and me!

Some of the fireworks they are importing these days are the most awful cannon like explosions- and although they are limited to about four days sale before Guy Fawkes people hoard them, and you just never know what the excuse will be for letting them off- whereas I am sure Ringo would be aware of the build up of electricity before thunder.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Pity my Standard Poodle is most likely no longer on this side...


Did you lose her?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Did you lose her?


No...because we couldn't afford the extra fee that our current apartment complex would have dunned us with...I gave her up to Poodle Rescue. Better a new home than unable to care for!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> No...because we couldn't afford the extra fee...I gave her up to Poodle Rescue.


Too bad - sad for you both.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Too bad - sad for you both.


Agreed. 

Julie, what I blessing for both you and Ringo that you have such a large yard now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Julie, what I blessing for both you and Ringo that you have such a large yard now.


It is indeed! won't be for ever- eventually they will build a Granny Flat in part of it- meantime it is ours! But Ringo will be older before that happens.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might like to see yesterday's pic of him out exploring his new back yard.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could not say Ringo likes thunder- but he is learning to cope with it, he is more upset by fireworks. Thought people might like to see yesterday's pic of him out exploring his new back yard.


 :thumbup: He seems to approve.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could not say Ringo likes thunder- but he is learning to cope with it, he is more upset by fireworks. Thought people might like to see yesterday's pic of him out exploring his new back yard.


How nice, Julie, he looks like he is quite at home in this space He must be a very nice companion for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Too bad - sad for you both.


It must have been sad but you were quite right.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe I just got a notification for this lp and that there are still so many postings here!
Love your picture of Ringo, Julie. He does look very satisfied exploring his new yard! Glad you got your drier fixed - too bad everything costs so much money to repair.
I have also used that Thunder Shirt for my dog who is a nervous sort about all kinds of noises it definitely calmed her a bit, but doesn't stop her barking.
And I have also taught autistic children and those weighted vests were a life saver for many of the kids- and teachers

Kaixixang, that is too bad about your dog. That must have been hard to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: He seems to approve.


Especially on the days when it is still warm enough to prop the back door open, like today- it is not too windy and he can come and go at will.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> How nice, Julie, he looks like he is quite at home in this space He must be a very nice companion for you.


Companion is apt- he is snuggling up these colder nights. Life would be very barren without him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ooopsy pressed send by mistake
Sorry you got notification late!
Caryn, he is a much happier fellow, now. 
Electronic parts seem so highly priced- but at least I can clear the back log now!



sisu said:


> Wow, I can't believe I just got a notification for this lp and that there are still so many postings here!
> Love your picture of Ringo, Julie. He does look very satisfied exploring his new yard! Glad you got your drier fixed - too bad everything costs so much money to repair.
> I have also used that Thunder Shirt for my dog who is a nervous sort about all kinds of noises it definitely calmed her a bit, but doesn't stop her barking.
> And I have also taught autistic children and those weighted vests were a life saver for many of the kids- and teachers
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely picture of Ringo, Julie. So happy he has more yard to explore.  Does he help keep you warm at night?

Kaixixang, so sorry you had to give up your April.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Indeed he is enjoying snuggling up at night- and if I am up, sometimes he keeps the bed warm for me.



eshlemania said:


> Lovely picture of Ringo, Julie. So happy he has more yard to explore.  Does he help keep you warm at night?
> 
> Kaixixang, so sorry you had to give up your April.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"those weighted vests were a life saver for many of the kids- and teachers"

Amen to that!!!


"and if I am up, sometimes he keeps the bed warm for me."

Way to go Ringo!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> "those weighted vests were a life saver for many of the kids- and teachers"
> 
> Amen to that!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could not say Ringo likes thunder- but he is learning to cope with it, he is more upset by fireworks. Thought people might like to see yesterday's pic of him out exploring his new back yard.


What a cutie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--thanks for DFL's pattern link. Now have it safely saved

Melanie--going back on some pages here saw that your garden was destroyed. How devastating. Having fought the critters for years I look for rabbits, opossum, raccoon, chipmunks and wood chucks (the absolute worst) as well as environmental befallments. One year my green bean leaves, gorgeous one day, were white the next. My agrohomeopath, who was alive then, commented on the radiation fallout that he had seen covering Europe and thought that was the problem. Here we have chemtrails in increasing amounts dropping toxic heavy metals on us and our gardens. You may have other unwanted visitors in your region to study for their damage to our gardens.

KX--I know how hard it is to give away a pet but so grateful for Rescues that will really vet the adoptive families for them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> What a cutie!


I think he is!


----------

